# Worst pairing to become canon in the end



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay, let's do this. I know which one ought to get the most votes.

Also I'm not counting unconfirmed ones like Lee and Tenten or Kiba and the catgirl (will he actually score with her?).


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 9, 2014)

Shino x no one.  Seriously, why doesn't Shino get to be with someone?


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Nov 9, 2014)

I like Sasusaku but I don't like how it happened


----------



## mayumi (Nov 9, 2014)

Sasusaku is disgusting


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> Shino x no one.  Seriously, why doesn't Shino get to be with someone?


shino x insects

they are inside him after all

no woman would wanna touch his bug infested penis anyway

obviously this one
someone shudve asked the doctor to abort their kid immediately after they had one


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2014)

I didn't have a problem with any of the pairings as they were true to who the characters were.

If someone like Tsunade ended up with Orochimaru, I'd have a problem. Immaturity, stupidity and the tendency to misplace her concern are not traits I would associate with her. However, they are traits I'd associate with Sakura so I can see the logic in her ending up with Sasuke. 

If someone like Temerai ended up with Sai, I'd have a problem. Shallowness when it comes to pretty boys is not a trait I would associate with her. It is, however, a trait of Ino's so her ending up with Sai makes perfect sense. 

I think the issue is people expecting flawed characters to make the right decision. Flaws that have existed for six hundred chapters are not going to disappear in one.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

You know it.


----------



## 8 (Nov 9, 2014)

its too obvious. i don't think you even need a poll to find out.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, I was hoping that this one would be the obvious winner. Ugh.



The only other one that's actually bad and not just underdeveloped (which applies to all of them, even ShikaTema - Naruto and Hinata got a lot more interaction than they ever did) or random is InoSai, and that's mainly because I can't believe that Sai is straight. Also it makes Ino look shallow but we already knew that.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 9, 2014)

Sakura should have been fucking Lee...


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 9, 2014)

Finally the truth has been proven sasusaku is the worst pairing there votes are high, I honestly think sakura should've ended up single just like her master if she was not to end with naruto


----------



## Escargon (Nov 9, 2014)

Dont understand why people hate on this. She represents a normal pure woman.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Dont understand why people hate on this. She represents a normal pure woman.


normal wimin r not creepy stalker bitches


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Dont understand why people hate on this. She represents a normal pure woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> Shino x no one.  Seriously, why doesn't Shino get to be with someone?



Shino is putting off marriage because females of the Aburame clan bite their mates' heads off during mating.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 9, 2014)

Never again in my life will I ever see a pairing as bad as SasuSaku.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 9, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Never again in my life will I ever see a pairing as bad as SasuSaku.



Come on, Kishi is going for another manga .


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 9, 2014)

The meltdown sasusaku creates is....hilarious so to say.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Come on, Kishi is going for another manga .



Ah, but Bolt/Sarada will be everyone's favorite pairing. Though Kishimoto might find a way to screw it up.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> The meltdown sasusaku creates is....hilarious so to say.



Best thing is-hop!, everyone out the FCS, for all to see it.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Come on, Kishi is going for another manga .


Just never again... it was one wild ride of a lifetime.


----------



## Sage (Nov 9, 2014)

No surprise here with the unanimous vote 

Now let us count how many of its fans comes here to respond with either a(n)...

-image/gif of 'salt' 
-accuse everyone of being 'salty' or that they enjoy the 'salty tears'
-accuse everyone that voted being 'butt hurt' NS fans
-posts a sarcastic comment with a sarcastic emoticon

without ever making an attempt to defend why it isn't the worst.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Ah, but Bolt/Sarada will be everyone's favorite pairing. Though Kishimoto might find a way to screw it up.



If he can mess it up worse than SS he deserves an award. I'm sure a couple of years from now we'll see Elicit and some others posting that SaladXBolt is illogical and makes no sense because they tried to kill each other 5+ times yet Kishi will make it happen.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku is disgusting. I honestly don't really like any of the big three, NaruHina lacks mutual build up and development between two characters, SasuSaku has barely any development and is terrible for Sakura's character, NaruSaku is just stupid because Sakura's clearly had a thing for Sasuke.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage said:


> No surprise here with the unanimous vote



 Of course not-the best part is as the vote is public, we can see the full assembly,



> Now let us count how many of its fans comes here to respond with either a(n)...
> 
> -image/gif of 'salt'
> -accuse everyone of being 'salty' or that they enjoy the 'salty tears'
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Pure hatred counts?


----------



## LesExit (Nov 9, 2014)

They're all pretty ok to me. InoxSai was kinda weird...or at least their kid looked weird XD ....


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Nov 9, 2014)

*Bugs are for bugs*



BisonLlama said:


> Shino x no one.  Seriously, why doesn't Shino get to be with someone?



who knows, he might have someone, or maybe his fellow Bug Girl, and they can make babies just using their bugs.

Interesting.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Ah, but Bolt/Sarada will be everyone's favorite pairing. Though Kishimoto might find a way to screw it up.



Kishi screws up any romance he touches.Besides I doubt Bolt Sarada will be a set.A third character will be introduced to kick start the shipping wars again


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Nov 9, 2014)

*Bugs are for bugs*



BisonLlama said:


> Shino x no one.  Seriously, why doesn't Shino get to be with someone?



who knows, he might have someone, or maybe his fellow Bug Girl, and they can make babies just using their bugs.

Interesting.


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2014)

Since Kishi sucks in romance all pairing sucks..still if i have to go with one,it will be SasuSaku for their abusive history..


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Kishi screws up any romance he touches.Besides I doubt Bolt Sarada will be a set.A third character will be introduced to kick start the shipping wars again



If it's a guy, he couldn't compete with Bolt.

If it's a girl, she couldn't compete with Sarada.

Maybe it will be a girl with a crush on Sarada, for a true triangle.


----------



## Arceus The Great (Nov 9, 2014)

100% spot on! Should have been NaruSaku! Either that or have Sakura end up with Rock Lee instead of Sasuke and let NaruHina happen still! *That would have been a much better ending than SasuSaku!*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread seems created for the sole purpose of showing how big of a landslide victory SS would get in a worst pairing poll. Not that it doesn't deserve the hate it gets, I'm just kind of against threads that are made knowing that they will only get really one response.

Kiba is living with Tamaki so


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2014)

Comparatively and unfortunately, SS takes the cake. Granted I think it could have been written really well, with Kishimoto first not having Sasuke throw insults at Sakura. I also think any scenes of violence, even if they were technically enemies for the moment, should also have not been written.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 9, 2014)

Who the hell voted Shikamaru and Temari? That's probably THE most healthy and sane relationship in the series from what we've seen.


----------



## Arceus The Great (Nov 9, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Kishi screws up any romance he touches.Besides I doubt Bolt Sarada will be a set.A third character will be introduced to kick start the shipping wars again



Agreed and I hope that Bolt gets with the other girl instead! It would make Part 3  hell of a lot better! 

I'm sorry, but even though Sarada has an obvious crush on Bolt and stalks him like how Hinata did, doesn't and shouldn't mean that Bolt ends up the same way that his father did. Marrying and having kids with the girl who had a crush and stalked him!!


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Who the hell voted Shikamaru and Temari? That's probably THE most healthy and sane relationship in the series from what we've seen.





Raises hand.

Look at Temari?s face, paisano.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

I never thought that this amount of people disliked SasuSaku so much. Actually, maybe they just think it's the worst of of this bunch, not overall.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This thread seems created for the sole purpose of showing how big of a landslide victory SS would get in a worst pairing poll. Not that it doesn't deserve the hate it gets, I'm just kind of against threads that are made knowing that they will only get really one response.



I wasn't expecting it to be this much of a landslide. I thought that InoSai and ChouKarui would have gotten more dislike.

Anyway, it's a fair poll. All five 100% confirmed couples. Sorry about not including Kiba and Tamaki; it seemed like they might be on a date or something.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 9, 2014)

Inspire of being the worst pairing ever no onecan deny that Kishi threw them a bone by having them interact at the end with Sasuke doing that forehead poke to fall in love with Sakura IN the manga.NH did not see any interaction at all


----------



## qazmko (Nov 9, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Inspire of being the worst pairing ever no onecan deny that Kishi threw them a bone by having them interact at the end IN the manga.*NH did not see any interaction at all*
> and is getting a movie to do it right


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2014)

I didn't think it would come out that badly either .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I wasn't expecting it to be this much of a landslide. I thought that InoSai and ChouKarui would have gotten more dislike.


ChouKarui is just too random to even begin to think about hating. InoSai gets some hate for what it says about Ino and their kid is what the fuck but none of these other pairings besides NH and ShikaTema have had any real interaction outside of this epilogue to hate on them for. SS has years and years of negative developments, stretching all the way back to chapter 3-4.



> Anyway, it's a fair poll. All five 100% confirmed couples. Sorry about not including Kiba and Tamaki; it seemed like they might be on a date or something.


Like Kiba, I was just messing around. Why protest to not being listed as an option for worst pairing?


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Raises hand.
> 
> Look at Temari?s face, paisano.



Oh, it was more of a rhetorical question. The poll is public anyway. But since you answered, care to elaborate on why you don't like the pairing? It's honestly one of my favorites so I'm curious.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Lel. I saw the OP in the 699 & 700 prediction thread trying desperately to deny Evil's spoilers of SS being cannon. This feign ignorance won't work on me


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 9, 2014)

This should have been a multiple choice poll.lol


----------



## Angel (Nov 9, 2014)

Voted ChouKarui. Not hating, which seems to be the common theme in here , just because if you really wanna talk about random, this pairing is super random to me. But still happy Chou got some lovin' in the end.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> Lel. I saw the OP in the 699 & 700 prediction thread trying desperately to deny Evil's spoilers of SS being cannon. This feign ignorance won't work on me



Let's just say the results surpassed my wildest expectations.


----------



## Selva (Nov 9, 2014)

Nothing beats SS in terms of shittiness and illogicality. Glad to see the almost unanimous agreement of this fact 


Escargon said:


> Sakura should have been fucking Lee...


Lee deserves way better. Thankfully, both Naruto and Lee dodged a bullet there


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Holy shit 50 votes?

I like SasuSaku...


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Selva said:


> Lee deserves way better. Thankfully, both Naruto and Lee dodged a bullet there



Fucking exactly, I hate when people say that Lee should be with her. It's not like it wouldn't be shit anyway, she'd have to magically develop feelings for him. She does respect Lee though, using calling him Lee-san.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Even Bitch voted SS


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Bitch would want her queen to be treated very well.


----------



## 8 (Nov 9, 2014)

Angel said:


> Voted ChouKarui. Not hating, which seems to be the common theme in here , just because if you really wanna talk about random, this pairing is super random to me. But still happy Chou got some lovin' in the end.


i don't see the problem with random pairings. most people don't marry their childhood friends anyway. there was a huge timeskip (about 15 years?). we didn't see them in their twenties, now in their thirties they have "random" partners. its to be expected.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

poor bitch just says all dit shit to make herself feel better, even this colossus idiot knows deep down sakura is a filthy cunt


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Oh, it was more of a rhetorical question. The poll is public anyway. But since you answered, care to elaborate on why you don't like the pairing? It's honestly one of my favorites so I'm curious.



Pure and simply, I hate author?s fav Shika since the time skip, he bores me to despairing tears, and judging from Temari?s expression and her looking like  A 50 years old in the chapter, even she agrees with me.


Edit

(Looks at the people watching the thread)

Fine assembly indeed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage said:


> No surprise here with the unanimous vote
> 
> Now let us count how many of its fans comes here to respond with either a(n)...
> 
> ...



Oh, that's inevitable. It's really all they are capable of doing honestly.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, that's inevitable. It's really all they are capable of doing honestly.





Look at the list!


----------



## Angel (Nov 9, 2014)

8 said:


> i don't see the problem with random pairings. most people don't marry their childhood friends anyway. there was a huge timeskip (about 15 years?). we didn't see them in their twenties, now in their thirties they have "random" partners. its to be expected.



Never said it was a problem


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

because you don't have a right to dislike a pairing if it's canonnzz, though incessant and similar bitching about it isn't great either


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> because you don't have a right to dislike a pairing if it's canonnzz




Oh far from me-there is a thing in Spain we call the right to tamtrum.

But what an assemby.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 9, 2014)

Had very little interest in the big 3, for or against, until Sasuke blew off Sakura again in chapter 69-whatever and genjutsu killed her.

At that point I said to myself "holy shit, when Kishi makes this canon it's going to be a travesty."

I was right.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 9, 2014)

SS. It's not even close. How anyone thinks it is a positive is beyond me.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

even after the pairings have reached their conclusions, the cycle of hatred continues

nesha dragonus, i will believe in you


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Pst Epyon, it?s dudette.And what a panel!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Pst Epyon, it?s dudette.And what a panel!



im surprised ur actually posting instead of using ur donkey pet images


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 9, 2014)

In terms of the way it happened? That's obviously SasuSaku.

It's concept isn't the worst, though. If the execution had been better (more build up of rekindling trust, anger and true redemption), it could have been fine.

But if we take it as how it ended, SasuSaku. Sakura's character didn't have to get destroyed for SasuSaku to be canon. A better writer was needed for a subplot this complex, as Kishi apparently couldn't handle it.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> im surprised ur actually posting instead of using ur donkey pet images




A fine assemby indeed.
Do you know Juan Ram?n Jimenez?
Ti? asero


----------



## Azula (Nov 9, 2014)

The poll results....


----------



## Bender (Nov 9, 2014)

Somehow I knew most people would pick SasuSaku. 

I ain't got no problem with any of the pairings that are canon atm.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku .. just.. well.. xD


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> A fine assemby indeed.
> Do you know Juan Ram?n Jimenez?
> Ti? asero


some donkey poet i think


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> some donkey poet i think





Almost. And Nobel Prize.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 9, 2014)

lol.I never knew the hate was this widespread 

Kishi you have really fucked up here


----------



## auem (Nov 9, 2014)

Funny,because i expected 90% will chose it...and i don't think anybody should expect otherwise..


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> lol.I never knew the hate was this widespread
> 
> Kishi you have really fucked up here



But why. for all the leches, the vote was public?

It?s almost obscene.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> lol.I never knew the hate was this widespread
> 
> Kishi you have really fucked up here



The hate is only widespread in the West. When the Japanese read the chapter tomorrow the Internet will be flooded with SS celebration.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> The hate is only widespread in the West. When the Japanese read the chapter tomorrow the Internet will be flooded with SS celebration.



Funny you say that, my understanding is that SN is king in Japan. Hell Naruto's Japanese voice actress has stated that her favorite pairing is SN and NS. Poor woman will have to earn her money and fake it good soon.


----------



## TsukiUchiha (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku is just disgusting.
btw I'm glad to see how many people think the same


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2014)

inosai..................... their kid speaks for itself


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> inosai..................... their kid speaks for itself



Aw, come on. He seems like a good kid. It's not his fault that the colorist ought to be executed.


----------



## Epyon (Nov 9, 2014)

Inojin being more a dependable doormat like his dad rather then bossy girl like his mom actually shakes up the InoShikaCho dynamic a little.


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Aw, come on. He seems like a good kid. It's not his fault that the colorist ought to be executed.



dude, he looks like those retarded OCs people used to edit in paint many many years ago


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

salad is clearly the ugliest child

i never wanted to punch a kid so bad
i think its cause the foul thing resembles karin


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 9, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Funny you say that, my understanding is that SN is king in Japan. Hell Naruto's Japanese voice actress has stated that her favorite pairing is SN and NS. Poor woman will have to earn her money and fake it good soon.


Even Sakura's japanese voice actress hates SS and prefers NS.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 9, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Even Sakura's japanese voice actress hates SS and prefers NS.


Source? Don't make shit up left and right.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah...rumors about that kind of shit are everywhere.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> salad is clearly the ugliest child
> 
> i never wanted to punch a kid so bad
> i think its cause the foul thing resembles karin



Your taste is terrible. She's the only good thing to come out of SS.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

rumor has it sakuras voice actress has attempted suicide numerous times cause she voices such a shitty character


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku is the worst, but to be honest: None of them had any kind of development.

I'm really wondering, how the movie will explain these pairings.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Your taste is terrible. She's the only good thing to come out of SS.


no ur taste is terrible

dat foul thing is gonna be a stalker just like mommy

it shuda been aborted when they had the chance


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 9, 2014)

SasSak is the only one I am not crazy about. I don't have any real issues. I don't hate the pairing. But I am not too crazy about it. So, it got my vote.

*NaruHina* is fine. But no need to beat that horse.
*ShikaTem* is fine. There seemed to be something there from the end of their fight in the exams.

*ChoKar* was a shock. But looking, it can be understandable. Omoi teased her about her flat chest, and Chouji was always teased for his weight. And mentioning either to their respective parties caused a meltdown. So, both had a physical insecurity and would probably be hurt that someone rejected them for such without even giving them a chance. So, in a way, it's made them both less shallow toward people. Karui didn't look in disgust or look down on Chouji for being fat, and tried getting to know him. Chouji, in tern didn't recoil because Karui didn't have big breasts. Now, who knows maybe they may have started off rocky and come to love one another. Never know

In a way, I think it was very sweet and a mature approach to pair them together. Too bad we only saw a few pages with them. And looking at their daughter, she has the confidence as a kid that her parents lacked for so long. She's called fat, and shrugs it off to go eat, with anyone who has problem with her weight to get over it. 

SaiIno isn't popular. But I don't think it's that bad. Most automatically jump and say "Sai is just a filler Sasuke." But Ino saw them both in her dream world. So, she acknowledges them both as separate guys, whom she likes. Sai was in the village alot. So Ino ma have spent time with, and gotten to know, him better off-screen. Same for Sai. Don't know if he's still awkward or not, but I don't think the relationship is purely shallow. Ino is attracted to Sai physically, but she probably came to appreciate more of him as she got to know him, maybe even learn about his issues, so she may have helped him with his emotions. 

I mean, nobody talks about Sakura being hot for Sai. Because she freaked out happily when Konohamaru did the sexy jutsu of Sasuke and Sai as gay lovers.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 9, 2014)

81 votes to sasusaku, rest of the pairings still didnt get more than 10.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 9, 2014)

If it was a multiple choice poll many would have crossed 10 by now.Its just SasuSaku is all kinds of bad so its easy to choose one out of em all even though except for ST all em suck


----------



## Tiller (Nov 9, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Even Sakura's japanese voice actress hates SS and prefers NS.



You maybe right, but I never heard of it. Fact is though I never much looked into it either. I only know about Junko Takeuchi's views from years ago when Part 2 was just starting.



*Spoiler*: __ 








> "Interviewer: So, the chronicles of a grown up Naruto begin at last. Can we expect any major changes to his voice and your performance to reflect it?
> 
> Takeuchi: Well, both young Naruto and grown-up Naruto are the same character, but…I’m going to imagine that some amazing stuff happened in the two years not chronicled in the original manga, and approach the role as if it were brand new. As for whether or not there’ll be changes to the voice or not, I won’t know until I actually do it… well, maybe it won’t change (smiles). I’m intending for half of the elements in my performance to consist of what we’ve built up until this point, and for the rest to be a brand new character. I’m really excited about it.
> 
> ...






There's also an interview on a panel she gave back in 2013 where she talked about how she though Naruto and Sakura should end up together in the end.I can't find it right now, and it's almost time for football to start so you'll have to take my word on that one. I've also heard that she like the idea of SN if Kishi wanted to do that.

Poor women will have to earn her paycheck now, and be told not to make negative comments about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

^ I remember seeing that a long time ago. Made me laugh cause at the time i actually agreed.


Sasusaku is just the only logical choice. Sorry if it looks like its being picked on. But literally no one looks good in a situation where SS exists as it does.

Shikatema i actually expected since before part 2.

Chouji Karui i didn't even care about cause those two characters don't interest me.

Naruhina i think had a ton of potential at one point and the issue i have with it only lies with Hinata's lack of individual character development and actual lack of the two character's interactions and development with each other throughout the series(including the ending which they don't even talk once).

Inosai...well Ino has always been very typical airheaded blond and Sai reminds her of Sasuke so i guess in some way it made sense even though it was obviously shallow.


Yep, SS.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

That one lone vote for ShikaTema.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala created this thread knowing very well SS would win by a landslide.  Can't say I blame people for voting for it though. Less than 10 chapters ago Sasuke put Sakura in genjutsu.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That one lone vote for ShikaTema.





He-llo sweetie




> it's just one badly drawn panel, dude


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 9, 2014)

^ 



Gunners said:


> I didn't have a problem with any of the pairings as they were true to who the characters were.
> 
> If someone like Tsunade ended up with Orochimaru, I'd have a problem. Immaturity, stupidity and the tendency to misplace her concern are not traits I would associate with her. However, they are traits I'd associate with Sakura so I can see the logic in her ending up with Sasuke.
> 
> ...



This is unfortunately true


----------



## wibisana (Nov 9, 2014)

Tema shika
because Shika tentacle rape her in public (exam)
then she loves him

typical Japanese girl right here


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

wibisana said:


> Tema shika
> because Shika tentacle rape her in public (exam)
> then she loves him
> 
> typical Japanese girl right here



+reps


----------



## Tiller (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ I remember seeing that a long time ago. Made me laugh cause at the time i actually agreed.



She was also very good at predictions. It all did go "terribly wrong". After the Pain Arc the manga took a nose dive. Then Kishi forgot about Sakura's character development and we end up with the final. And most people just laugh or cry at how horrible that pairing looks.

"What's to forgive?" .


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

wibisana said:


> Tema shika
> because Shika tentacle rape her in public (exam)
> then she loves him
> 
> typical Japanese girl right here



I think it was the fact that he had her completely defeated _and still gave up_ that made an impression on her.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I think it was the fact that he had her completely defeated _and still gave up_ that made an impression on her.



but the justsu is technically tentacle
she enjoy it so she love him afterward


----------



## Balalaika (Nov 9, 2014)

Voted the same as the other 80%.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2014)

if i could pick two, it would be nh and ss
but ss is the worst 


see that
yeuuup


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku is the most realistic pairing ever


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2014)

i just remembered

ino lost  




and that's why she ended up with the carbon copy  


oh gud poor sai


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage said:


> -accuse everyone that voted being 'butt hurt' NS fans
> 
> 
> without ever making an attempt to defend why it isn't the worst.



To be honest many are probably Sasuke and Sakura haters. Its not like as if those 2 weren't the most hated characters in NF.

If there was a poll if Sasuke and/or Sakura should die a painful and pathetic death or not...guess which option would most choose.

But yeah, there are also many who just hate them together either due to Sasuke's behavior or how it affected Sakura or something similar...


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hope SS breaks a hundred


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Hope SS breaks a hundred



It depends-I?ve not counted all and I?m missing old timers.


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2014)

shikatema, I never liked them together


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Hope SS breaks a hundred



It will but only because NS ain't on the poll.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

starr said:


> shikatema, I never liked them together



Leave it to Kishi to spawn just another pineapple Shika clone.Just for the new generations. Oh, the bore.


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> It will but only because NS ain't on the poll.



Cuz it didn't become canon


----------



## Ower8x (Nov 9, 2014)

SS of course especially the way it was done, it could have been done in a way that i could have tolerated it, but as it is there is only one thing I want to say to it:
[YOUTUBE]bZC5QeTX_PA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 9, 2014)

sasusaku. like


how did it even happen? it seemed so rushed and mostly for the fanservice


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> Cuz it didn't become canon



Exactly.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Zim said:


> how did it even happen?



When a man and a woman love each other very much.......a lot of stabbing happens.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> When a man and a woman love each other very much.......a lot of stabbing happens.



And foining-Dont forget the foining.Fighting o ?days and foining o?night  makes the thrusting go right.


----------



## Darth lelouch (Nov 9, 2014)

Ino/Sai is the worst couple for me, their kid hurt my eyes.......


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

That guy on the left is Loki, isn't he?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> That guy on the left is Loki, isn't he?



Yep, the Hiddles himself as  Prince Hal at his shakespearean best.




Foining?s the Word


----------



## Plague (Nov 9, 2014)

I kinda don't get SS fans myself. (But I voted InoSai on accident T______T')

Like how do you guys think of it as acceptable at all? 

This isn't about Naruto getting "friendzoned" (I prefer NH after all)

Maybe Sakura will tell Sarada funny and heart-warming stories about the time Daddy choked her, or the time he tried to cut her in half, or the time he was going to let her fall in lava, or maybe the time he was going to chidori her in the back of the head. And let's not forget the fan favorite: The time he took her poisonous Kunai and was about to use it on her. 

Imaigne the bad advice Sakura would give her daughter if she dated an abusive guy.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 9, 2014)

Sasuke become interchangeable orochimaru jariya or possibly itachi madra template. 
Naruto dies like Minato
yamato was actually  the spiral zetsu we last saw and they switched bodies.
Bolt and his sister are reincarnation of hirashima and tobirama
Sasuke daughter turned out to be Karin afterall.
Choji is the man.
shikamaru's son should be stupid hax and smart as his father wind shadows...or even water release combined with shadows. He would have part one garraa DC if he doesn't suffer from his father's low charkra capacity problem. 
Kakashi will be forced to be homage again. 
One of kohana 11 will be a trator if they ever get that far. It happens
Rock Fucking Lee will seem so goddamn cool to the rookies due to the amazing power of youth.
If and when Kakashi finally settles down for some nookie and all its gonna have to be Mei. She's so thirsty for him already.
I've notice shino's bug justu just base become very interesting maybe he finally gets screentime as a sensei


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2014)

i hate the term "friendzoned" because sakura has the right to choose to be single or be with who she wants to be
but she was always a slave to her emotions, and lacked identity of her own 
she ended up with her abuser because he was her childhood crush who seemed "so cool and mysterious" to her eyes
she wore those rose-tinted glasses on too tight
and sasuke is not the best friend, husband and father in this series 

and srs, i don't think that sakura amounted to anything more than just a housewife with an angsty kid with parental abandonment issues


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i hate the term "friendzoned" because sakura has the right to choose to be single or be with who she wants to be
> but she was always a slave to her emotions, and lacked identity of her own
> she ended up with her abuser because he was her childhood crush who seemed "so cool and mysterious" to her eyes
> she wore those rose-tinted glasses on too tight
> ...



"Hear, nature, hear; dear goddess, hear!
Suspend thy purpose, if thou didst intend
To make this creature fruitful!
Into her womb convey sterility!
Dry up in her the organs of increase;
And from her derogate body never spring
A babe to honour her! If she must teem,
Create her child of spleen; that it may live,
And be a thwart disnatured torment to her"


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> "Hear, nature, hear; dear goddess, hear!
> Suspend thy purpose, if thou didst intend
> To make this creature fruitful!
> Into her womb convey sterility!
> ...



thanks for the recap, shakespeare 
so poetic wow


----------



## Marsala (Nov 9, 2014)

Plague said:


> Imaigne the bad advice Sakura would give her daughter if she dated an abusive guy.



"Honey, you need to find another boy who likes you and has some sort of mutual borderline homosexual friendship / rivalry / obsession with him and beg him to knock some sense back into him. Then, no matter how badly he's treated you, he'll be all yours!"


----------



## LesExit (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Leave it to Kishi to spawn just another pineapple Shika clone.Just for the new generations. Oh, the bore.


that was truly disappointing...

like can kids have no identity of their own O____O


----------



## Azula (Nov 9, 2014)

Why would anyone vote shikamaru-temari


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

I was actually holding out hope that Kishi would do the last thing he could do to even salvage some bit of Sakura. 

When i first saw Salad i was hoping it was Karin's kid and Sakura was off somewhere training with Tsunade, or in the hospital caring for sick patients or something. 

In some manner contributing to the ninja world in a positive way with the talents Kishimoto had to somehow BS her with in the final battle just to make her seem more relevant than she ever was because he didnt give enough of a crap to develop her skills or her personal motivations more than 2 feet in front of her


----------



## Plague (Nov 9, 2014)

Who voted ShikaTema? If you voted that, but support SasuSaku......>_____>

Whatever, I guess people have a right to their preference. No matter how absurd.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> thanks for the recap, shakespeare
> so poetic wow


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 9, 2014)

Almost to 100 SasuSaku.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Almost to 100 SasuSaku.



And still missing old timers.

I?m seeing you.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 9, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> All of them.






Not yet.


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> Why would anyone vote shikamaru-temari


because they can 


Plague said:


> Who voted ShikaTema? If you voted that, but support SasuSaku......>_____>
> 
> Whatever, I guess people have a right to their preference. No matter how absurd.



oh stfu with your moral high ground


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

starr said:


> because they can
> 
> 
> oh stfu with your moral high ground



Pretty sure it's standard ground.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

> []
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Milliardo (Nov 9, 2014)

its good to know sasusaku still creates strong hate. 

those fictional pairings are serious business.


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 9, 2014)

Over 100 votes.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Sasusaku by far.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

ShikaTema...rather meh.

Hardly developed at all which I guess is one of its strongest points. No love triangles involved or anything.

No controversial moments or any moments since their private talk after Sasuke Rescue arc in part 1. Nothing negative and the little they got was rather positive. Rather bland.

NaruHina at least got some stuff like the confession during the Pain arc or the hand holding during the war. Hinata a good girl but sorta boring. She is loyal and a good support for Naruto so lucky him.

SasuSaku controversial as always. As are those two characters even without shipping involved. I wonder though why some do not mind Sasuke hooking with Ino or Karin but are so strongly against him hooking with Sakura. If he is so awful then shouldn't all be strongly against him hooking with anyone?

All the others find it hard to inspire any feelings since they just popped up like that. Chouji never talked with Karui and Ino only once talked with Sai who gave her a fake compliment....and was seen as a Sasuke replacement for Ino. Neither of those did get in the way of any major ship. No negative moments for either though except Chouji and Sai being seemingly completely under their wives control with no guts to talk back or express their opinion.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 9, 2014)

corvida calls everyone salty
but she seems to be the salty one by the way she cares too much about ppl dissing ss


----------



## Epyon (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> ShikaTema...rather meh.
> 
> Hardly developed at all which I guess is one of its strongest points.
> 
> ...



Wheras ShikaTema got in the way of the all important ShikaShiho, right?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Amol said:


> I like Sasusaku but I don't like how it happened



How anyone can like SasuSaku is beyond me. Sakura's mature attitude that Kishi's been building up was completely retconned out of the story.

tbh the only pairings that weren't terrible were ShikaxTemari and SaixIno....I mean those pairings I can kind of understand how they got together. Everyone else seems last second and random.

Even NH and SS strike me as completely rushed and random.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> .SasuSaku controversial as always. As are those two characters even without shipping involved.* I wonder though why some do not mind Sasuke hooking with Ino or Karin but are so strongly against him hooking with Sakura. If he is so awful then shouldn't all be strongly against him hooking with anyone?*



This is what I want to know.  Some of the people I see voting SS are Sasuke fans, or NaruSaku fans who side shipped SK.



Tom Servo said:


> How anyone can like SasuSaku is beyond me. Sakura's mature attitude that Kishi's been building up was completely retconned out of the story..



You're just mad NS didn't happen.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Epyon said:


> Wheras ShikaTema got in the way of the all important ShikaShiho, right?



Shiho? Errr, that girl with glasses from the Pain arc? The one that got a crush on Shika for an unexplained reason and never was seen or mentioned again?

A rather useless character to say the least. Ino, Sakura and Hinata at least got some badass moments once in a while and Shiho accomplished nothing and was only there to fawn over Shika.

Guess it was to troublesome for Shika to enter a love triangle...


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> This is what I want to know.  Some of the people I see voting SS are Sasuke fans, or NaruSaku fans who side shipped SK.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just mad NS didn't happen.


Because Sasuke deserves a far better girl than Sakura


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> ShikaTema...rather meh.
> 
> Hardly developed at all which I guess is one of its strongest points. No love triangles involved or anything.
> 
> ...



All Sasuke pairings  are awful. I can admit that as a Sasuke fan.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it's no mystery to everyone but the fans of the pairing on why people are voting so overwhelmingly against SasuSaku on this poll. It's no mystery what people's misgivings of it are. Those misgivings do not require some moral prudishness, or overanalyzing; they don't even require any particular level of critical thinking, or particular interest in the matters of pairings in itself. Because the developments that occurred are pretty blatant and basic violations in regards to the idea of which Sasuke and Sakura's relationship was supported as and occurred.

It is clear, and I think is evident to everyone else, that these accusations of being "salty" and trying to pretend that generally people are somehow jealous as opposed to expressing simple critical disgust at it as they would any other of its nature (ex: Twilight), is simply a defensive reaction to cope with the critical backlash against the concept of the pairing.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

You know it's over when Seto mentions critical thinking. :ignoramus


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Because Sasuke deserves a far better girl than Sakura



Who? Karin? 

The girl who glorifies the fact Sasuke stabbed her?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> This is what I want to know.  Some of the people I see voting SS are Sasuke fans, or NaruSaku fans who side shipped SK.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just mad NS didn't happen.



Maybe its due to so much drama? Maybe they care more about Sakura than all other girls(sans Hinata) since she is supposedly a main character? Maybe they feel that Sakura should be an example for girls IRL?

Really, I see so much stuff about how many want Sakura's character to be "redeemed" but only occasionally does one mention to want the girl TO NOT HOOK UP WITH ANYONE AND BECOME STRONG AND INDEPENDENT. Usually it is to hook her with Naruto or Lee. And so many badmouth her and hate her that I found it doubtful that many would suddenly start liking her if she only gave up on Sasuke. She hardly accompanied Sasuke at all for most part 2 and still was hated as heck. I miss more moments like the fight she got with Sasori rather than I care about any romance drama or its lack. This is a fighting manga so I want to see some asskicking.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> corvida calls everyone salty
> but she seems to be the salty one by the way she cares too much about ppl dissing ss



In _this _ particular  thread? No,I found moving and a little shocking that the vote was made public and got carried away. I feel like stalkerish.

But lets do in in style

  Methink?st thou art a general offence and every man should beat thee.?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> You're just mad NS didn't happen.



Wanting Sakura's development not to be shit on is pro NS? that's a pretty bold conclusion to come to.

The whole point of Part 2 Sakura was to to train become strong and mature so she won't stand in the background and cry uselessly like she did in part 1.....what happened she cried uselessly in the background like in Part 1....she even openly states how pathetic she is because of it.

Assuming any pro Sakura comment is pro NS is pure ineptitude on your part.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Karin had a measure of self respect after she said she was done with Sasuke, i was happy for her. That's the LOGICAL thing you do after someone stabs you and leaves you to die. But nay, she was also an eventual failure, crawling back to him like a bug. Which apparently in Kishimoto's world is supposed to be comedic...?

Its just a fact that Sasuke needed mental counseling and a lot of medication, not a female. And Sakura needed a sense of stability in her life not tied to a man giving into her adolescent desires. But it was too much to ask.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> You know it's over when Seto mentions critical thinking. :ignoramus



Oh yes-well, at least this time  changed the usual "_cattiness_" to "_defensive reaction to cope"_


Very appropiate.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Karin had a measure of self respect after she said she was done with Sasuke, i was happy for her. That's the LOGICAL thing you do after someone stabs you and leaves you to die. But nay, she was also an eventual failure, crawling back to him like a bug. Which apparently in Kishimoto's world is supposed to be comedic...?
> 
> Its just a fact that Sasuke needed mental counseling and a lot of medication, not a female. And Sakura needed a sense of stability in her life not tied to a man giving into her adolescent desires. But it was too much to ask.


Yes Sasuke needs to be brainwashed into worshipping The Goverment just like how they do in real life.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder though why some do not mind Sasuke hooking with Ino or Karin but are so strongly against him hooking with Sakura. If he is so awful then shouldn't all be strongly against him hooking with anyone?



Karin is evil, so even if their relationship is toxic, it's fine. Same as the relationship between Orochimaru and Kimimaro. Their relationship wouldn't be portrayed as a happy ending or thing. But Sasuke and Sakura is portrayed as a happy ending that Sakura finally got with the guy whose tried to kill her a bunch of times. That's the problem.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Yes Sasuke needs to be brainwashed into worshipping The Goverment just like how they do in real life.



Wouldn't surprise me if that did, Sasuke's been so easily brainwashed so many times I fully expect him to come back eventually as a villain bringing his hatred out onto the world for that pet hamster that died when he was 4 because of teh harsh shinobi system.


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Pretty sure it's standard ground.


speak of the devil and he shall appear 


Corvida said:


> Except........this is not the time or the place.


let's go 


Epyon said:


> Wheras ShikaTema got in the way of the all important ShikaShiho, right?


not even gonna lie, I liked ShikaShiho 


Tom Servo said:


> How anyone can like SasuSaku is beyond me. Sakura's mature attitude that Kishi's been building up was completely retconned out of the story.
> 
> tbh the only pairings that weren't terrible were ShikaxTemari and SaixIno....I mean those pairings I can kind of understand how they got together. Everyone else seems last second and random.
> 
> Even NH and SS strike me as completely rushed and random.


salty NS fan is salty


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Really, I see so much stuff about how many want Sakura's character to be "redeemed" but only occasionally does one mention to want the girl TO NOT HOOK UP WITH ANYONE AND BECOME STRONG AND INDEPENDENT. *Usually it is to hook her with Naruto or Lee. And so many badmouth her and hate her that I found it doubtful that many would suddenly start liking her if she only gave up on Sasuke.*



This is why I question the true intentions of some people who hate SS. For sure the pairing is probably the most flawed/poorly developed in the manga, but I look at the people on this poll who voted SS, and I see:
NaruSaku fans
NaruSasu fans(Lol)
SasuKarin fans 
Sasuke haters
Sakura haters
Sasuke fans(who for some reason think it's in character for Sasuke to be a pimp)

Now of course if you're one of the above that doesn't make your opinion/view of SS any less valid, but there are definitely some people who are simply butthurt because their preferred ending for Sasuke and/or Sakura didn't happen. Pretending that everyone hates SS  just because of the way Kishi developed it is ignoring the biases people have when it comes to pairings and Sasuke and Sakura's characters.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

starr said:


> salty NS fan is salty



That argument would make sense if it was at all pro NS.

I'm fine with NH and SS as pairings but they literally were rushed as fack. Sasuke being with Sakura out of pure pity and Naruto gaining a silver medal. neither of these are positive morals for Kishi's kids to learn. NH is pretty much confirmed to be completely one-sided even two years after the fight when the romance actually kicks in and SS is still pretty much one-sided.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmmmmm.

To be honest it is a bit weird with Sakura for though many see her as shallow unlike Ino she does not fantasize about many handsome guys but instead just focuses on one. In a way I guess it was portrayed as true love since if she was so shallow then she would have jumped into some other pretty boy long ago. 

Ino of all people was like "Sasuke-kun what are you doing here sweetie" when she saw him appear in the war and looking completely unconcerned despite his status as an international criminal and her companions warning her to not get close to him. Then we see her daydreaming about said criminal AND Sai fighting over her.

Karin forgiving an actual stab which Sakura never actually took was also really weird. One may argue that Karin is crazy but we saw her acting with a cool head in plenty of occasions and yet she was back on his dick the moment he gave her a way more halfhearted apolgy than the one that Sakura received in this chapter.

If one thinks a bit hard about it all the girls that come in contact with Sasuke act weird...including Mei. Wait...I take it back, I would go as far as to say that ALL chicks in this manga excluding maybe old women like Chiyo or Tsunade are acting in ways that a rather illogical. And most of all they are ALL terribly underdeveloped. The much so loved Temari hardly got any personality to speak of and her bond with Gaara is hardly touched as much as Gaara/Kankuro.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Wanting Sakura's development not to be shit on is pro NS? that's a pretty bold conclusion to come to..



No, I simply looked at your post history and found that you frequently visit certain Fanclubs 

Sakura spent 600+ chapters loving Sasuke ,and NS(even when 693 happened) still insisted she had platonic feelings for Sasuke (lol). If you're against SS fine, but don't give me shit about character development because "development" to NS fans meant Sakura falling out of love with Sasuke and suddenly loving Naruto in the span of two chapters.

I'm sick of pairing fans hiding behind bullshit. Just admit you're mad your pairing didn't happen and get over it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Yes Sasuke needs to be brainwashed into worshipping The Goverment just like how they do in real life.



Actually, i'd say he'd probably need a lobotomy because of that stupid plot device Kishi introduced where the actual issue of their extremely retarded actions comes from the Uchiha's physical brains themselves. 

But i'm guessing Kishi just forgot about that little thing he threw in there. It was a "what the fuck" explanation to begin with.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

thehumangod1 said:


> Karin is evil, so even if their relationship is toxic, it's fine. Same as the relationship between Orochimaru and Kimimaro. Their relationship wouldn't be portrayed as a happy ending or thing. But Sasuke and Sakura is portrayed as a happy ending that Sakura finally got with the guy whose tried to kill her a bunch of times. That's the problem.



Evil? What evil acts Karin actually did? Kishi played any bad stuff that she might have done as comedy anyways...

And if Sasuke is a wife beater then why would any women should be punished with him? 

Were Konan to fall for him it would be fine too as she was a villain?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> To be honest it is a bit weird with Sakura for though many see her as shallow unlike Ino she does not fantasize about many handsome guys but instead just focuses on one. In a way I guess it was portrayed as true love since if she was so shallow then she would have jumped into some other pretty boy long ago.
> 
> ...



I believe this is based on past experiences with Kishi. From a supposed radio interview he originally had a crush on his now current wife when he was on a baseball team but she was fangirling over her boyfriend. From what I hear he didn't meet her again until college when she was single and yadda, yadda, yadda.



Zef said:


> No, I simply looked at your post history and found that you frequently visit certain Fanclubs
> 
> Sakura spent 600+ chapters loving Sasuke ,and NS(even when 693 happened) still insisted she had platonic feelings for Sasuke (lol). If you're against SS fine, but don't give me shit about character development because "development" to NS fans meant Sakura falling out of love with Sasuke and suddenly loving Naruto in the span of two chapters.
> 
> I'm sick of pairing fans hiding behind bullshit. Just admit you're mad your pairing didn't happen and get over it.



Clearly you must be delirious from your own stupidity because that literally isn't what I said at all. Actually Sakura's love for Sasuke was referred to in the past tense by kakashi and even the words used in 693 can be used platonicly so those arguments are actually valid, regardless her falling out of love with Sasuke was never an issue neither was her "suddenly falling in love with Naruto" since those feelings have been well since established even by Kishi himself in several instances

That is neither her nor there. Kishi said himself in the databooks that Sakura's development was to be strong and independent so she wont be like that crying 12 year old that she was.....and yet not only is that exactly what she was at the end he even went out of his way to say it was and have her say out loud how pathetic she looked because of it....this isn't just blatant disregard for your own characters progression this is flat out making a mockery of them in the process.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes
The Men in this Manga are morons too
All of the Male Hokages acted Irrationally
Hashirama enslaving the Beast and giving them to other villages which lead to jin who were treated like trash
Tobirama who created Edo Tensei And let his feelings torward the Uchiha grt the best of him
Hiruzen who Was pushed around by Danzou and Orochimaru
Minato who had a messed up way of thinking "Its ok to be an orphan for your life as long as you get to see your mom for five minutes"


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Actually, i'd say he'd probably need a lobotomy because of that stupid plot device Kishi introduced where the actual issue of their extremely retarded actions comes from the Uchiha's physical brains themselves.
> 
> But i'm guessing Kishi just forgot about that little thing he threw in there. It was a "what the fuck" explanation to begin with.


I was mocking those who think that Sasuke should devote his life to Konoha and the Will of autism like his Homosexual Autistic Brother Mary Sue Itachi


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

I think we can all agree that Kishi simply isn't good at romance.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 9, 2014)

Ino deserved someone better than Captain Aspergers. Someone like Killer Bee!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> I was mocking those who think that Sasuke should devote his life to Konoha and the Will of autism like his Homosexual Autistic Brother Mary Sue Itachi



I don't care which of Kishi's twisted views inspired the explanation, it was stupid, and he should have felt bad for introducing such a lazy excuse for Sasuke's actions and then promptly forget about it.

If you realize its stupid and doesn't fit with your plot, don't introduce it to start. Just plain inconsistent. But so are a lot of other things in the series.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Even the Kiba pairing with cat fodder lady from chapter whatever made no sense....Kiba hates cats...to like an unusual degree.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a couple problems with SasuSaku

1. Sasuke has never shown any attraction to her, has tried to kill her multiple times, and was upset at Naruto for not letting Sakura fall into the lava and die. With Naruto he always says that he's his best friend and that they have a bond and never denies it but he's never said anything about Sakura except that he has no interest in her. Yet suddenly he's in love with her after getting beat up by Naruto.

2. Sakura and Ino are in love with him to the point of forgiving murder attempts, and Sakura ended her BFF relationship with Ino  all because she thought Sasuke was cute when she was like 9 years old.

3. Them finally getting together is portrayed as a good thing despite it obviously not being a healthy relationship.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

thehumangod1 said:


> 3. Them finally getting together is portrayed as a good thing despite it obviously not being a healthy relationship.



We don't know the state of their relationship during the epilogue. People keeping saying it's abusive, but I don't see why Sasuke would continue mistreating Sakura after being changed by Naruto and going on his atonement journey.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't even think you can call it a relationship.....Not only does Sasuke reveal he has never or ever will have romantic feelings for Sakura but he literally isn't even around. So really its more like Sakura was a one night stand left with a  kid.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I believe this is based on past experiences with Kishi. From a supposed radio interview he originally had a crush on his now current wife when he was on a baseball team but she was fangirling over her boyfriend. From what I hear he didn't meet her again until college when she was single and yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhhh, life experiences of Kishi aside IMO it all comes down to the problem of how Kishi decided to give all Uchihas some sort of mental disease due to the sharingan, along with the Curse of Hatred and -for Sasuke as a bonus- also being possibly influenced by that Indra chakra inside of him that forces him into conflict with Asura and all good guys in general.

Kishi had to find a way to make Naruto and Sasuke fight. It couldn't be a fight over Sakura's "purity" so Kishi took the easy way and did make Sasuke go literally crazy.

But the crazier a character gets it starts to get weirder when the author clearly want to redeem him. Alas the more crimes Sasuke commits it gets harder for the readers to swallow how he can get away with that just because. IF Sasuke didn't go nuts and maybe rejoined his team after the Itachi fight and acted at least Hebi Sauke like towards Sakura instead of attempting to kill her then less people here would bitch about it. Or about his murder attempts on Naruto and everyone else.

Nevertheless it came down to light and darkness, love and hatred and Sasuke's brain cells experiencing a severe overload.

I do not worry about Sakura being in  love with him. If Sasuke was 30 and she was 12 with Sasuke manipulating her feelings then I would find it disgusting. But Sakura is an adult now and they are of the same age. She is free to decide what to do with her life and take any consequences associated with that. Hell...I wouldn't mind if she pined for Madara or Pain with those guys treating her worse than Sasuke ever did . Her choice.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Evil? What evil acts Karin actually did? Kishi played any bad stuff that she might have done as comedy anyways...
> 
> And if Sasuke is a wife beater then why would any women should be punished with him?
> 
> Were Konan to fall for him it would be fine too as she was a villain?



1. Karin was willing to help kill a bunch of random guys she didn't know just because Sasuke told her to. She also used to work for Orochimaru. 

2. They are fictional women, I don't care if they are beaten. But it shouldn't be portrayed as a good thing like Sakura finally getting Sasuke was.

3. Before she became good, yes, though it would be out of character.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I don't even think you can call it a relationship.....*Not only does Sasuke reveal he has never or ever will have romantic feelings for Sakura *but he literally isn't even around. So really its more like Sakura was a one night stand left with a  kid.



That was a mistranslation.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Ehhhh, life experiences of Kishi aside IMO it all comes down to the problem of how Kishi decided to give all Uchihas some sort of mental disease due to the sharingan, along with the Curse of Hatred and -for Sasuke as a bonus- also being possibly influenced by that Indra chakra inside of him that forces him into conflict with Asura and all good guys in general.
> 
> Kishi had to find a way to make Naruto and Sasuke fight. It couldn't be a fight over Sakura's "purity" so Kishi took the easy way and did make Sasuke go literally crazy.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't either except Kishi even says that her love for him is arbitrary, and Sasuke has no feelings for her either. And considering they don't even know each other after the timeskip happened or that we're supposed to be happy for someone coming back for more to someone who has been nothing verbally and physically abusive to them is crazy. I can't buy Sakura as the strong and mature adult Kishi was intending he to be when he has her character regress to how it was before said development even happened.



Zef said:


> That was a mistranslation.



[youtube]s-aInKCWnnc[/youtube]

I've seen the raw, it wasn't.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I don't even think you can call it a relationship.....Not only does Sasuke reveal he has never or ever will have romantic feelings for Sakura but he literally isn't even around. So really its more like Sakura was a one night stand left with a  kid.



In a house with an Uchiha crest-and with the girl calling the unknown stranger "dad"

Oh, but I forgot.....he even tried to kill his own-unknown-kid, didnt he?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

thehumangod1 said:


> 1. Karin was willing to help kill a bunch of random guys she didn't know just because Sasuke told her to. She also used to work for Orochimaru.
> 
> 2. They are fictional women, I don't care if they are beaten. But it shouldn't be portrayed as a good thing like Sakura finally getting Sasuke was.
> 
> 3. Before she became good, yes, though it would be out of character.



I don't recall Karin ever fighting anyone. Much less killing for Sasuek in particular. And she was with Oro because he took her with him when she was a little girl with no home to go back to.

It shouldn't be portrayed as a good thing? Sasuke never manipulated or forced any girl to be with him. If he doesn't want to romance anyone and said girls keeps pining for him despite his protests then he is hardly a "bully". Much less if they are not in any relationship in the first place. IF it is revealed that now that he is married to Sakura he manipulates her and mistreats her then you have a point.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> In a house with an Uchiha crest-and with the girl calling the unknown stranger "dad"
> 
> Oh, but I forgot.....he even tried to kill his own-unknown-kid, didnt he?



1. calling him dad means jack shit

2. he almost did kill her....he fucking drew his sword when she was sneaking around him.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> 1. calling him dad means jack shit



Of course not, of course.


> 2. he almost did kill her....he fucking drew his sword when she was sneaking around him.


[/QUOTE]

So, besides Karl from the walking dead, we have another teleporting kid?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 9, 2014)

>Wife Beater
So I guess that Everyone who doesn't let women treat him like a doormat is a wife beater
You guys are White Knights who worship women


----------



## Closet Pervert (Nov 9, 2014)

The SasuSaku thing was pretty sad, but at least they deserve each other. Though Sasuke could do better, simply because of his looks and rep(/infamy).

I hope Salada becomes a coolest guy.





Escargon said:


> Dont understand why people hate on this. She represents a normal pure woman.


You represent a normal misogynist/rapist.

Then again, so does Kishi.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Of course not, of course.



So, besides Karl from the walking dead, we have another teleporting kid?[/QUOTE]

1. concession accepted

2. flashbacks=/=teleportation. Your a big boy now, learn what fucking context is.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I wouldn't either except Kishi even says that her love for him is arbitrary, and Sasuke has no feelings for her either. And considering they don't even know each other after the timeskip happened or that we're supposed to be happy for someone coming back for more to someone who has been nothing verbally and physically abusive to them is crazy. I can't buy Sakura as the strong and mature adult Kishi was intending he to be when he has her character regress to how it was before said development even happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that both Sakura and Naruto saw good in him and that is why they were so desperate to want him back. Because they knew that with that "hatred" gone he would be a normal guy and maybe even fairly nice. Naruto even called him on bluffing when he said he doesn't care what happens to Sakura and Kakashi while reminding him of how he protected him with his body against Haku. Why Sakura loved him so much? I dunno, but as I said before if it were only looks then she could have jumped at Neji or any other bishi. I think that Kishi wanted us to believe it to be true love but said execution and Sasuek's crazy actions did make any excuses hard to believe.

Regarding Sasuke's feelings for Sakura or any woman they were hardly touched as Sasuke was either nuts or/and all business. He was willing to die just so he could get Itachi. His hatred superseded any emotions. Look at Obito, the moment he was tnj he changed completely despite being obsessed with evil right before that.

I think that Kishi watched too much Star Wars and took Sasuke's hatred to look like dark side corruption. A guy under such state regardless of his feelings for others acts completely crazy and evil. Even towards Itachi whom he still seemed to love even while he wanted to kill him out of revenge before gong fully Psychosuke.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> I don't recall Karin ever fighting anyone. Much less killing for Sasuek in particular. And she was with Oro because he took her with him when she was a little girl with no home to go back to.
> 
> It shouldn't be portrayed as a good thing? Sasuke never manipulated or forced any girl to be with him. If he doesn't want to romance anyone and said girls keeps pining for him despite his protests then he is hardly a "bully". Much less if they are not in any relationship in the first place. IF it si revealed that now that he is married to Sakura he manipulates her and mistreats her then you have a pint.



I said "help kill". She was helping Sasuke kill the only way she could, by letting him bite her as he went on his killing spree with her full knowledge of it. If she could fight, she would be doing it more directly, like when she ran up to attack Danzo but was kicked away.

I don't know what you're talking about, but what I'm saying is, it was portrayed as a good thing that Sasuke finally turned around and got with Sakura. I don't feel that it's a good thing that their relationship came to finally came to fruition after Sakura begged enough and forgave his murder attempts. That's why I think it's stupid that it was portrayed as good thing that they got together.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kishi cleverly foreshadowed Sakura and Sasuke's sex life in chapter 699:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> [youtube]s-aInKCWnnc[/youtube]
> 
> I've seen the raw, it wasn't.



You mean a bias NS translator deluded you with a fake translation.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> You mean a bias NS translator deluded you with a fake translation.



No I mean I have seen the actual raw and there's no way you could possibly interpret what he said any other way than "fuck that chick I don't even like her"


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> So, besides Karl from the walking dead, we have another teleporting kid?



1. concession accepted
[/QUOTE]

Irony undetected




> 2. flashbacks=/=teleportation. Your a big boy now, learn what fucking context is.



[/QUOTE]

Ostras!!!!  -So _now_ it?s a flashback? Do you know how Kishi makes them, dont you? 

Are you for real?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> 1. concession accepted



Irony undetected




[/QUOTE]

Ostras!!!!  -So _now_ it?s a flashback? Do you know how Kishi makes them, dont you? 

Are you for real?[/QUOTE]


1. With your disposition i'm surprised you can even spell irony.

2. Well considering unlike you I've actually read the fucking manga and know what the point of that scene was, yes.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> No I mean I have seen the actual raw and there's no way you could possibly interpret what he said any other way than "fuck that chick I don't even like her"



Sorry. You're wrong. He said he saw no reason to like her and vice versa.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> 1. With your disposition i'm surprised you can even spell irony.



Be tender with me, it?s the first meltdown I  witness



> 2. Well considering unlike you I've actually read the fucking manga and know what the point of that scene was, yes.



But really-can I take you as an specimen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom is becoming another Elicit crossed with Ichihimelove  This guy is not doing the debate any favors


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Tom is becoming another Elicit crossed with Ichihimelove  This guy is not doing the debate any favors



Is he for real?


----------



## Tangle (Nov 9, 2014)

InoSai, she deserve better than to be paired up with that pasty filler trash


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 9, 2014)

lol an ASS thread in disguise. 

B-but forehead poking is abuse too. 

SaixIno was the worst pairing. Ino deserves better than a Sasuke replacement.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

> lol an ASS thread in disguise.



Why are you all such victims?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

How is this even remotely Anti SasuSaku?

That's like saying a "Who is the hittiest character thread" is Anti Sakura.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why are you all such victims?



Speak for others, this is la leche!


----------



## Lovely (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku winning is expected and hilarious. I was hoping to see the salt and I'm not disappointed at all.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> lol an ASS thread in disguise.
> 
> B-but forehead poking is abuse too.
> 
> SaixIno was the worst pairing. Ino deserves better than a Sasuke replacement.


plz this thread has nothing to do with anuses

the only ass dat was mentioned was a donkey


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why are you all such victims?



Funny you of all people to say that Seto.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 9, 2014)

SaiIno.

Yes, it had foreshadowing, but baby girl deserved a better. designed baby  I do like Inojin being scared of her mother though.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> plz this thread has nothing to do with anuses
> 
> the only ass dat was mentioned was a donkey





Dat donkey ass!!!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage said:


> No surprise here with the unanimous vote
> 
> Now let us count how many of its fans comes here to respond with either a(n)...
> 
> ...



I've counted...2 so far...



> Funny you of all people to say that Seto.



Yes, yes, "No U". You guys are too incompetent to make an actual point here. I've more than realized that.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> SasuSaku winning is expected and hilarious. I was hoping to see the salt and I'm not disappointed at all.


yeah lol, its fun to see how butthurt they get when you say how shitty and creepy their ship is


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> SasuSaku winning is expected and hilarious. I was hoping to see the salt and I'm not disappointed at all.



Making legit criticism is not being "salty", I'd hate SasuSaku the same amount if it wasn't canon.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

Ino/Sai seems like Kishi just threw it together because SasuSaku fans wanted Ino to be paired with someone. There wasn't much development or interaction between them at all. No feelings whatsoever. He just seems like a placeholder for Sasuke.

Chouji and Karui also just came out of nowhere, but I still went with Ino/Sai.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

My honest question to any SS fans out there. Why do you respond to legitimate criticism of a character or pairing with the preconceived assumption that they are pairing fans of an opposing ship? Can criticism really not be legitimate? Is it simply easier to just dismiss the people who have a problem?

I understand there are plenty of people who are pairing fans like you suggest, but there are also even more people who just don't like the direction things went or think that direction was poor.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku obviously.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> How is this even remotely Anti SasuSaku?
> 
> That's like saying a "Who is the hittiest character thread" is Anti Sakura.



Welllll, it is hard to deny though that a "Who is the shittiest character" thread with Sakura as an option is rather close to an anti Sakura thread. As no one gets as much hate as her. Maybe except Karin...till now.

That can be diminished somewhat if Sasuke is added but really with how Sakura took all the blame for SS while Sasuke at worst looks like a pimp it is possible that even with Sasuke, Sakura still would take BY FAR most votes.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> yeah lol, its fun to see how butthurt they get when you say how shitty and creepy their ship is



Most SS fans are not butthurt about the heated response the pairing is getting. I know many people were always arguing about it being crack/unlikely so it's a great satisfaction to see that idea crushed. It's also funny to see the complaints because frankly, it doesn't change the outcome no matter how loud.


----------



## Yomi (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku is the worst by a long-shot because after all of Sakura determination to help redeem Sasuke, she did abosultely nothing. She just felt miserable about Sasuke being the way he is and just decided to sit back let Naruto deal with it and reap the rewards afterwards. Naruto always had to fix everything for her. It's Kishi's fault for dropping the ball, but it's not like he is incapable of writing her as a badass (Sasori fight). I don't know why he had to put her down so much, especially all the stuff during the war with her always cowering when Sasuke talked down to her.

Sure some of the other pairings came out of nowhere, but there was really no expectations for some them nor do any of them have any really bad moments. Unlike SasuSaku which has a helluva lot more negative moments than positive moments. As someone who used to have Sakura as my fav and used to ship SS, I am disappointed. Just becoming canon is not enough to make all the shit look good or excuse it.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh the salty/butthurt shit again.

Not everyone who hates SS ships another pairing and is mad that this pairing did not become canon. Get over it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Most SS fans are not butthurt about the heated response the pairing is getting. I know many people were always arguing about it being crack/unlikely so it's a great satisfaction to see that idea crushed. It's also funny to see the complaints because frankly, it doesn't change the outcome no matter how loud.



Evidently, this isn't true. Considering how many of you have pretty much come out with the cookie-cutter remarks of 'saltiness,' yourself included in a clear defensive reaction. Not to mention the attempts to reason away what people have been criticizing about it for years, regardless of its outcome. That too, being a defensive reaction.

Trust me though, the lack of standards is duly noted. I think people knew at this point all you guys ever cared about it was it happening regardless of how it happened. All the same, while the criticism doesn't change the outcome (which isn't nor was ever, the point), neither does the outcome change the criticism toward it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Most SS fans are not butthurt about the heated response the pairing is getting. I know many people were always arguing about it being crack/unlikely so it's a great satisfaction to see that idea crushed. It's also funny to see the complaints because frankly, it doesn't change the outcome no matter how loud.



So what your saying is, it doesn't matter how it was done because it happened? That's not a very good outlook.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> My honest question to any SS fans out there. Why do you respond to legitimate criticism of a character or pairing with the preconceived assumption that they are pairing fans of an opposing ship? Can criticism really not be legitimate? Is it simply easier to just dismiss the people who have a problem?



At this point of the thing and on this particular thread? Hardly.And we?ve all  spent years at the debacle thread to discuss things from left to right. 




> I understand there are plenty of people who are pairing fans like you suggest, but there are also even more people who just don't like the direction things went or think that direction was poor.



But then, all frustrations are vented  on the ones who have been, since I started lurking in 2006, two of the manga?s most hated characters. And I perfectly know the many and numerous reasons why.

How many "Sakura is a bitch" or worse variants we?ve seen since the chapter?

And Sasugay jokes?

The Rival and " the girl"  who had accumulated a good ton of bile from part one. Apocalysi was to be expected, no matter how it was done.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Most SS fans are not butthurt about the heated response the pairing is getting. I know many people were always arguing about it being crack/unlikely so it's a great satisfaction to see that idea crushed. It's also funny to see the complaints because frankly, it doesn't change the outcome no matter how loud.


lol. u dont know ur own fandom

why do you think criticism is funny?

i believe criticism is very important even if it dosent really change anything and u should voice ur opinion and not stay quite cause it might upset other ppl


----------



## Choco (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Most SS fans are not butthurt about the heated response the pairing is getting. I know many people were always arguing about it being crack/unlikely so it's a great satisfaction to see that idea crushed. It's also funny to see the complaints because frankly, it doesn't change the outcome no matter how loud.



We've never cared before. Why would we care about the heated responses now?  
The tears are just too delicious though 



Inuhanyou said:


> So what your saying is, it doesn't matter how it was done because it happened? That's not a very good outlook.



Pls. Don't pretend you care about that. No matter how it's done, you asses would still be whining.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Evidently, this isn't true. Considering how many of you have pretty much come out with the cookie-cutter remarks of 'saltiness,' yourself included in a clear defensive reaction. Not to mention the attempts to reason away what people have been criticizing about it for years, regardless of its outcome. That too, being a defensive reaction.
> 
> Trust me though, the lack of standards is duly noted. *I think people knew at this point all you guys ever cared about it was it happening regardless of how it happened. *All the same, while the criticism doesn't change the outcome (which isn't nor was ever, the point), neither does the outcome change the criticism toward it.



This is untrue simply based on the fact that most SS fans are pleased with how SasuSaku became canon. It was not off paneled with a rushed epilogue-- Kishi has followed through since the beginning of the war arc in an attempt to settle the pairing, and I like how he did it. Others may not, but that has little consequence on my (and other fans) opinion of the pairing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> This is untrue simply based on the fact that most SS fans are pleased with how SasuSaku became canon.



Yes, that's my point.


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2014)

well this thread devolved quickly, no surprise there


----------



## mayumi (Nov 9, 2014)

oh look salty SS is here to vote for SaiIno.


----------



## Choco (Nov 9, 2014)

^ Says the salty SN fan voting for SS.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Sage, that's three.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, that's my point.



And he stopped reading.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

mayumi said:


> oh look salty SS is here to vote for SaiIno.



I voted Sai/Ino, but I'm not exactly a SS fan.

Tbh Kishi's inability to develop relationships or flesh out characters left me feeling no desire to care about the pairings. I've seen plenty of other anime that were so good at it that it almost made me obsess over it. Naruto left me emotionally flaccid.

At one point early in the manga, I did, but that was my Naruto OTP of Neji/Tenten.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Choco said:


> Pls. Don't pretend you care about that. No matter how it's done, you asses would still be whining.



Sure. I don't like SS's foundations to start and how its been portrayed throughout the series. So the ending for me would never have somehow fixed the fact that i thought SS was bad.

But you guys seem to even dismiss the shoddy way in particular the ending was done for the pairing and respond to all criticism with "its canon". Sure, but being canon does not dismiss any criticism or the way that the canonized pairing was portrayed.

I just don't really understand why its so hard to grasp that people have legit issues.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

starr said:


> well this thread devolved quickly, no surprise there


more like it evolved, its about the worst ship and thats the one being discussed


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 9, 2014)

The poll results tho!

Yeah, SS leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

The other canon pairings I find appealing, if not completely harmless.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 9, 2014)

starr said:


> well this thread devolved quickly, no surprise there



Yes, those shippers are _vicious_. Not very ladylike IMO.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> This is untrue simply based on the fact that most SS fans are pleased with how SasuSaku became canon. It was not off paneled with a rushed epilogue-- Kishi has followed through since the beginning of the war arc in an attempt to settle the pairing, and I like how he did it. Others may not, but that has little consequence on my (and other fans) opinion of the pairing.



To assume the fact that we are happy regardless of how SasuSaku become cannon is fucked up anyhow.  You think your opinions are solid facts?

But anyhow...


----------



## Tangle (Nov 9, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Oh the salty/butthurt shit again.
> 
> Not everyone who hates SS ships another pairing and is mad that this pairing did not become canon. Get over it.



Considering how ASS pretty much ruled out SS as even having a possibility of happening, calling it crack, dead after every single chapter, saying that Kishi wouldn't go through with it because it's a thematic failure and how Sasuke would never " magically fall for his cherry-blossom lulz" etc I'd figure that there's a lot of butthurt about being completely and utterly wrong, not because of the pairing itself happening.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah, the classic "I ain't even mad" approach.



> Considering how ASS pretty much ruled out SS as even having a possibility of happening, calling it crack, dead after every single chapter, saying that Kishi wouldn't go through with it because it's a thematic failure and how Sasuke would never " magically fall for his cherry-blossom lulz" etc I'd figure that there's a lot of butthurt about being completely and utterly wrong, not because of the pairing itself happening.



You'd have to be pretty simple-minded if you think people's problem with it was on such a basis of being right or wrong. You're trying to do that thing of dodging the actual criticism of it.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 9, 2014)

Its official. All SS fans are simple minded. 

Wasn't it you who said you like to harass SS fans Seto? So is posting in a thread, pretending not to be butt hurt the best you can do now?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Choco said:


> ^ Says the salty SN fan voting for SS.



Why would a SN be salty ? It's Naruto who saved Sasuke, not Sakura- chan. No matter what, Naruto had always the most influence over Sasuke. SN fans have more reason to be happy than anyone else. If Sasuke did not care so much about Naruto, he would have not changed and SS would have never become canon. It's because the SN bond was so strong, SS could happen 
Because it did not become canon ? No shit, who would have thought that a shonen ai pairing would have not become canon in a shonen manga 

 Seriously, SN fans are the least that should be mad or angry.


----------



## Choco (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ah, the classic "I ain't even mad" approach.



Sounds like you're mad and trying to make yourself feel better about canon SS by saying we're butthurt  





Kusanagi said:


> Why would a SN be salty ? It's Naruto who saved Sasuke, not Sakura- chan. No matter what, Naruto had always the most influence over Sasuke. SN fans have more reason to be happy than anyone else. If Sasuke did not care so much about Naruto, he would have not changed and SS would have never become canon. It's because the SN bond was so strong, SS could happen
> Because it did not become canon ? No shit, who would have thought that a shonen ai pairing would have not become canon in a shonen manga
> 
> Seriously, SN fans are the least that should be mad or angry.



 Okay


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Its official. All SS fans are simple minded.
> 
> Wasn't it you who said you like to harass SS fans Seto? So is posting in a thread, pretending not to be butt hurt the best you can do now?



Ever the victim. If you weren't always acting like such in response to people criticizing your pairing, it wouldn't be half as fun. 

However, like I stated before all you guys can do is accuse people of being butturt and jealous because you're too incompetent to tackle what people's actual issues are with the pairing. So perhaps you are right about yourselves and that simple-mindedness.



			
				Choco said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're mad and trying to make yourself feel better about canon SS by saying we're butthurt



Case in point.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 9, 2014)

Results of the poll please me. 



Tifa Lockhart said:


> Wasn't it you who said you like to harass SS fans Seto? So is posting in a thread, pretending not to be butt hurt the best you can do now?



Seto has more options than that. He can either harass SasuSaku fans or play the abusive for the 2613135th time.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Its official. All SS fans are simple minded.
> 
> Wasn't it you who said you like to harass SS fans Seto? So is posting in a thread, pretending not to be butt hurt the best you can do now?


he dosent really harass SS fans

all he does is criticize their ship and thats all it takes to make em butthurt


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Why would a SN be salty ? It's Naruto who saved Sasuke, not Sakura- chan. No matter what, Naruto had always the most influence over Sasuke. SN fans have more reason to be happy than anyone else. If Sasuke did not care so much about Naruto, he would have not changed and SS would have never become canon. It's because the SN bond was so strong, SS could happen
> Because it did not become canon ? No shit, who would have thought that a shonen ai pairing would have not become canon in a shonen manga
> 
> Seriously, SN fans are the least that should be mad or angry.



Phew, 3rd phase at last?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 9, 2014)

//////////// corvida why do you do this to me


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Seriously, SN fans are the least that should be mad or angry.



SN fans are calling Kishi homophobic


----------



## Lovely (Nov 9, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Why would a SN be salty ? It's Naruto who saved Sasuke, not Sakura- chan. No matter what, Naruto had always the most influence over Sasuke. SN fans have more reason to be happy than anyone else. If Sasuke did not care so much about Naruto, he would have not changed and SS would have never become canon. It's because the SN bond was so strong, SS could happen
> Because it did not become canon ? No shit, who would have thought that a shonen ai pairing would have not become canon in a shonen manga
> 
> Seriously, SN fans are the least that should be mad or angry.



A lot of SN also wanted the bond to be romantic. It's not hard to see why they wouldn't like SS happening, despite Sasuke/Naruto getting a lot of friendship spotlight.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Seto has more options than that. He can either harass SasuSaku fans or play the abusive for the 2613135th time.



Case #2. If you can't address the criticism, make yourself out to be the victim.

Also, yes. The abusive factor would be a relevant matter to bring up. Sasuke was a horrible person to his teammates, Sakura included of course. Naturally, on that basis the idea of him being with anyone would be pretty unappealing, and the fact that Naruto, Karin, and Sakura particularly run back to him in spite of mistreatment do make them look especially pitiful. Just because you mention it, doesn't invalidate the point.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm on both sides with this. I wasn't gonna vote NH or SS as the worst pairing because unlike the others, they have a basis, they have interactions between each other, some degree of emotions, some degree of development (not exactly positive development). I pretty much saw both of those major pairings coming.

Still, unlike NaruHina, I see SasuSaku as very controversial, not because it happened, but because of _how_ Kishi had it happen.

I knew Kishi was probably gonna make it happen, and honestly he could have done worse. He tried to, and succeeded into making Sasuke the kind of person who could love Sakura and the kind of person Sakura could love and forgive.

I mean, pre-TnJ Gaara was a way bigger psychopathic killer than Sasuke, but he wasn't above redemption or love.

However, Kishi made Sasuke's character change much too abrupt. It was still somewhat believable, but it felt rushed. And he made Sakura forgive Sasuke way too quickly and easily. Given how characters like Gaara were forgiven, I'm not beyond believing she could eventually forgive him and want to start a family with him, but given the kind of person Sasuke was and how he treated her and others, there's no way she'd so suddenly forget all of that, not without some serious atonement.

So, I'm not surprised that it happened or against it. It's _how_ Kishi decided to play it out, so I can see both the SS and the anti-SS sides.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 9, 2014)

Some of what i had to say in another thread:





FitzChivalry said:


> Sakura never let Sasuke go, romantically. I can't fathom why. To this day, it's baffling. Sasuke was abusive, neglectful, disrespectful, indifferent, and utterly apathetic with her. She should've cut fucking loose eons ago. You can sort of understand why Naruto couldn't let him go. Bonds, fate, destiny, all of that.
> 
> Sakura had better men with higher quality character crushing on her, and in the end she shunned them for the cool, deeply troubled asshole.


The best thing that could've happened to that pair was Sakura decking Sasuke for all the shit he put her through. Sasuke finally apologizing years later should not excuse or absolve him. The message I got from this pairing was that it's okay to treat your partner like a subhuman piece of garbage and try to kill her if in the end a simple apology is uttered aloud.

Distant second option is Chouji and Karui for the sheer randomness of it. Good for Chouji, out-kicking the shit out of his coverage. Kishimoto always seemed to hold Chouji in high regard for some reason. His teammates' fathers die but his didn't. He had a heroic sacrifice he ended up surviving, Kakashi gives his life for him in the fight against Pain (technically). Good for Chouji, one of the luckiest in all of existence.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

Sasuke-Sakura is not a pair AT ALL. Salada is not their child and they don't even live together. Sakura lives in Konoha while Sasuke can't even enter the village because of his crimes. You guys are drunk


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

i wonder why sasky would fuck a pathetic hoe like sakura in the first place

couldnt he find a better bitch?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely said:


> a great satisfaction



You have a way with words. 



Zef said:


> SN fans are calling Kishi homophobic



Actually...

> homophobic
> transphobic
> heteronormative bullying
> where's mah gay representation

Pick one.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Case #2. If you can't address the criticism, make yourself out to be the victim.
> 
> Also, yes. The abusive factor would be a relevant matter to bring up. Sasuke was a horrible person to his teammates, Sakura included of course. Naturally, on that basis the idea of him being with anyone would be pretty unappealing, and the fact that Naruto, Karin, and Sakura particularly run back to him in spite of mistreatment do make them look especially pitiful. Just because you mention it, doesn't invalidate the point.



Kakashi forgave him. Naruto forgave him. Sakura forgave him. Sasuke wants to redeem himself and make up to his friends. Your abusive shtick has always been invalid, now more than ever.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, I am not sure about which SN fans you are talking about, but most SN fans actually knew their bond was not romantic and was supposed to be. Sure, they make here and there some gay jokes, but  they can accept the fact that it's bromance and called it bromance. SN  fans see Sasuke and Naruto as soul mates and like it for what it is. 

Also, not everyone digs romance. I for one clearly prefer a good friendship.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> Sasuke-Sakura is not a pair AT ALL. *Salada is not their child and they don't even live together. Sakura lives in Konoha while Sasuke can't even enter the village because of his crimes. *You guys are drunk



Get this delusional bullshit out of here. Everything you just stated contradicts what happened in the last two chapters. Sasuke is pardoned because he helped dispel Infinite Tsukuyomi so he can indeed enter Konoha.

And Sarada is Sakura's daughter. She called Sakura "mom" and even has the same catchphrase.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> he dosent really harass SS fans[





> Seto Kaiba said:
> 
> 
> > Ever the victim. If you weren't always acting like such in response to people criticizing your pairing, it wouldn't be half as fun.
> ...


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Nov 9, 2014)

God damn!

SasuSaku is winning by a landslide.

They must be republican or some shit like that. :rofl


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Some of what i had to say in another thread:
> The best thing that could've happened to that pair was Sakura decking Sasuke for all the shit he put her through. Sasuke finally apologizing years later should not excuse or absolve him. The message I got from this pairing was that it's okay to treat your partner like a subhuman piece of garbage and try to kill her if in the end a simple apology is uttered aloud..



Naturally, I agree and that's pretty much what everyone critical of it has been saying. Evidently however, it is too hard to tackle so instead you get what you are seeing from those that obviously disagree. The pairing just is contrary to any concept or characteristics recognized on what makes a healthy relationship, of a platonic or romantic nature. So it is only natural people, at least instinctively, become disgusted by it. Kishi is a fuck up on this matter in general, but given the nature of this thread this relationship in particular stands out among the polled options at least.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 9, 2014)

I voted NH


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Some of what i had to say in another thread:
> The best thing that could've happened to that pair was Sakura decking Sasuke for all the shit he put her through. Sasuke finally apologizing years later should not excuse or absolve him. The message I got from this pairing was that it's okay to treat your partner like a subhuman piece of garbage and try to kill her if in the end a simple apology is uttered aloud.
> 
> Distant second option is Chouji and Karui for the sheer randomness of it. Good for Chouji, out-kicking the shit out of his coverage. Kishimoto always seemed to hold Chouji in high regard for some reason. His teammates' fathers die but his didn't. He had a heroic sacrifice he ended up surviving, Kakashi gives his life for him in the fight against Pain (technically). Good for Chouji, one of the luckiest in all of existence.



Eh, I wonder if Kishi really intended for there to be any actual message with how Sakura reacted or not. He never focused much on her anyway and his main themes that he focuses about are centered on bromance. All the good characters in the manga anyway are very forgiving with Minato not showing a hint of anger at Obito who killed him, his wife, almost destroyed the village and threatened to blow up his newborn son. Guess the "message" from Kishi would be "Don't hold grudges and let bygones by bygones especially when the offender genuinely means he is sorry and won't do shit anymore". Just my take IMO.

That said Sakura has the right to decide what she wants. She wasn't his girlfriend back then and Sasuke had no obligation to return her feelings especially when he was possessed by "darkness"/Uchiha genetic mental disease like it was the case with Obito, Madara and even Itachi.

Even now I doubt that Sasuke asked for forgiveness just so he is "allowed" to tap her ass. If she felt it in her heart to forgive him easily then its her choice. Same with Kakashi and Naruto. If he loves her now that he is free of darkness then good for Sakura. If he is indifferent even now and did it make clear but Sakura just pines for a relationship with him even if Sasuke does not reciprocate, then its her choice. Sasuke does not manipulate her nor force himself unto her.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

OT:

Choji X Karui

SasuSaku is disgusting though. U_U


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > Pont 2 and 3
> >
> > 2-Beat around the bushes
> >
> ...


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Oh, I am not sure about which SN fans you are talking about, but most SN fans actually knew their bond was not romantic and was supposed to be. Sure, they make here and there some gay jokes, *but  they can accept the fact that it's bromance and called it bromance. *



Go to the SN Fanclub; go to the ASS Fanclub.  Their are SN fans who are butthurt because they deluded themselves about Naruto, and Sasuke's sexual orientation.

Before these last two chapters people called Sasuke gay, and after it people are calling Sasuke a deadbeat father, abusive husband, and a pimp who fucks random women on his travels. 

People are legitimately asshurt over SS.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Naturally, I agree and that's pretty much what everyone critical of it has been saying. Evidently however, it is too hard to tackle so instead you get what you are seeing from those that obviously disagree. The pairing just is contrary to any concept or characteristics recognized on what makes a healthy relationship, of a platonic or romantic nature. So it is only natural people, at least instinctively, become disgusted by it. Kishi is a fuck up on this matter in general, but given the nature of this thread this relationship in particular stands out among the polled options at least.


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 9, 2014)

I bet most of SaiIno's votes were accidental and meant for SasuSaku.


----------



## Choco (Nov 9, 2014)

Fandom, you've gone too far.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 9, 2014)

_Goddamn_. 25 members? Sakura threads bring all the members to the yard 
Sasusaku is the obvious answer, but I like their kid. She's seems pretty cool, even though the pairing that spawned her is God awful 

But can we just talk about how terrible the designs for half the kids were?
Inojin is the most unflattering combination of her parent's traits he could have drawn. And why does she wear a ROOT uniform  (it _is_ a girl right ?)
Shikatai has got to be the laziest design of them all. I know the all the Nara kids are supposed to look alike, but its literally just Shikamaru with eyeliner for some reason (I seriously couldn't tell if it was a boy or a girl at first).

Himawari is a basic Naruhina kid "mashup of her parent's features" that one could find all over Deviantart. The whiskers they both have for no reason ruins her design. 

Bolt is alright, but his name fucking sucks. 

The only _really_ good ones are Chouchou and Salad. 

Chouchou because she's interesting to look at. She's got attitude. 

Salad because, while her design is nothing _amazing_, Kishimoto pulled off a design for her where her personality shines through her appearance, and thus you like the overall feel of her character. You can even forgive her name being Salad


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> dats not harassment
> 
> these ss tards r the one who beat around the bush, i havent seen them adress even one criticism, they only thing theyve done is say "u mad" and stuff
> 
> lol he doesnt have any team, he flies solo



It hurts their narrative to acknowledge what I'm actually saying regarding the pair, and what everyone else has stated as well. This extends to their presence in the Sakura thread as well, but it's like this:

_It is too difficult to acknowledge that there are more than enough valid critcisms of Sakura's character (and SasuSaku)...and so in my inability do deal with them I will retreat to mindsets for my own self-comfort.

So first I will assume you are all salty, for reasons I will fail to define when inquired, but I will insist that you are all so anyway. If I can tell myself you are all irrationally jealous for a poorly-defined reason then I can feel better over the fact that I rooted for a failure of a heroine (and a morally atrocious pairing)!

Second, I will assume you are all sexist, misogynist men because if I can set the narrative in my mind to simple-minded dichotomies I can easier invalidate the criticism in my mind as just being the rantings of people that hate STRONG, INDEPENDENT WOMEN like Sakura, and continue in my delusion that Sakura is a good representation of the female gender (and SasuSaku, a good representation of romantic relationships)!

Last, I will assume that you are all just angry pairing fans that wanted Sakura with someone else rather than the possibility that you may not have wanted her with anyone or cared at all if she did, because there being more than two sides to a matter is just too hard for my mind to comprehend! So I will also use this as a means to comfort myself when witnessing what under any kind of intellectual honesty, would be considered valid criticism, and in my mind invalidate as just the rantings of angry and jealous pairing fans._


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

For anyone who didn't get the pairing they wanted, there's always fanfiction.

That's usually what it comes down to in a lot of series when something doesn't go the reader's way.

I've seen a few for Naruto. A lot of the writing and character development is actually... better than KIshi has done 

Some talented people out there.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> Corvida said:
> 
> 
> > dats not harassment
> ...


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> Go to the SN Fanclub; go to the ASS Fanclub.  Their are SN fans who are butthurt because they deluded themselves about Naruto, and Sasuke's sexual orientation.
> 
> Before these last two chapters people called Sasuke gay, and after it people are calling Sasuke a deadbeat father, abusive husband, and a pimp who fucks random women on his travels.
> 
> People are legitimately asshurt over SS.



I am already a member in the Anti/ SS FC. Yes, most SN hate SS, but they knew Sasuke and Naruto would never become a pairing . They just hoped SS would not happen, because they hate the pairing like most people who read the manga do as the poll already shows. Also many SN fans don't have a big problem with Naruhina, by your logic they clearly should.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread got boring. Peace out suckas. I'm going to eat dango with ChoCho for celebration.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 9, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> The meltdown sasusaku creates is....hilarious so to say.



So many butthurt nice guys.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

There might be people who actually ship SasuNaru, like hardcore SasuNaru smut and whatnot, but I think at least 90% of them acknowledge it as a crack pairing, and wouldn't be butthurt over it not coming true, lol.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Second, I will assume you are all sexist, misogynist men because if I can set the narrative in my mind to simple-minded dichotomies I can easier invalidate the criticism in my mind as just being the rantings of people that hate STRONG, INDEPENDENT WOMEN like Sakura, and continue in my delusion that Sakura is a good representation of the female gender (and SasuSaku, a good representation of romantic relationships)!



Clockwork.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> and a pimp who fucks random women on his travels.



Suddenly Sasuke is Charasuke.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It hurts their narrative to acknowledge what I'm actually saying regarding the pair, and what everyone else has stated as well. This extends to their presence in the Sakura thread as well, but it's like this:
> 
> _It is too difficult to acknowledge that there are more than enough valid critcisms of Sakura's character (and SasuSaku)...and so in my inability do deal with them I will retreat to mindsets for my own self-comfort.
> 
> ...


SS tard mindset in a nutshell

lol @ them thinking suckura being strong and independent


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> There might be people who actually ship SasuNaru, like hardcore SasuNaru smut and whatnot, but I think at least 90% of them acknowledge it as a crack pairing, and wouldn't be butthurt over it not coming true, lol.




Pretty much this 

Anyone knew that.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Pika, I'm a fucking dick and I abhor SasuSaku.

Damn, pairing fans have such a massive proportion of filthy mongoloids. Everyone should be able to agree on that.


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2014)

Those who voted ST need to jump off something tall. 

SS was just plain dysfunctional and Sasuke gets off with so much shit.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Pika, I'm a fucking dick .



Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

Mael said:


> Those who voted ST need to jump off something tall.



To the sea/water/ocean?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

@Zef

Thanks for proving my point, buddy.


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> To the sea/water/ocean?



Anything...


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I
> 
> _It is too difficult to acknowledge that there are more than enough valid critcisms of Sakura's character
> _


_

There is one and only one that obsseses you




			So first I will assume you are all salty, for reasons I will fail to define when inquired, but I will insist that you are all so anyway. If I can tell myself you are all irrationally jealous for a poorly-defined reason then I can feel better over the fact that I rooted for a failure of a heroine (and a morally atrocious pairing)!
		
Click to expand...


Let me guess- we are all irrationally jealous of the narSak?s wonderful manga developement? 

Aaaaaaaaand conga aagain!-when in doubt, lets mix ethic and easthetic-is is poor ly done? Is a sin and crime aginst public conduct that should be purgued?  Oh , poor defined reasons.





			Second, I will assume you are all sexist, misogynist men because if I can set the narrative in my mind to simple-minded dichotomies I can easier invalidate the criticism in my mind as just being the rantings of people that hate STRONG, INDEPENDENT WOMEN like Sakura, and continue in my delusion that Sakura is a good representation of the female gender (and SasuSaku, a good representation of romantic relationships)!
		
Click to expand...

Can we simply put it in thinking invalidating the criticism in your mind as the rantings of  people that HATE A CHARACTER WITH AN UNWAVERING PASSION and has chosent his ultimate coupling as the black beast?





			Last, I will assume that you are all just angry pairing fans that wanted Sakura with someone else rather than the possibility that you may not have wanted her with anyone or cared at all if she did
		
Click to expand...


Oh be fair-or people that was obessesed with her not being with anyone at all.



			, because there being more than two sides to a matter is just too hard for my mind to comprehend! So I will also use this as a means to comfort myself when witnessing what under any kind of intellectual honesty, would be considered valid criticism, and in my mind invalidate as just the rantings of angry and jealous pairing fans.
		
Click to expand...

_
But of course that is much more that the ranting of an angry pairing fan! 
The pairing itself its the icing if the cake!


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay, so only a

> salty Narusaku fan
> or a 50 year old virgin nice guy who is actually very butthurt

Is probably a Anti SS ?

Meh. I guess, i am actually in fact a SS fan.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

I can literally taste the salt while reading this thread.

By that I mean these Pringles I'm eating while reading and typing are delicious.



Kusanagi said:


> Pretty much this
> 
> Anyone knew that.



I will admit I came across some SN fans who were saying there was evidence they loved each other, but then others (including myself and other SN fans) were pointing out that Naruto wasn't a shounen-ai series, so it was pretty much 100% unlikely to turn out that way.

Like, even other SasuNaru fans were arguing against it because they're just fans of the bond they have, and not because they wanted something more out of it.

But that's in every fandom. Generalizing all anti-SS people as being salty NS/SN fans is salt in itself 


There's another one for the salt counter, Seto.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Okay, so only a
> 
> > salty Narusaku fan
> > or a 50 year old virgin nice guy who is actually very butthurt
> ...



Nah man it's more  than that.



Zef said:


> This is why I question the true intentions of some people who hate SS. For sure the pairing is probably the most flawed/poorly developed in the manga, but I look at the people on this poll who voted SS, and I see:
> NaruSaku fans
> NaruSasu fans(Lol)
> SasuKarin fans
> ...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

lol yeah i dont give a shit a bout either nardo, sasky or suckura so its strange when they assume i am bashing their ship cause i ship nardo and sakura


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

@Zef

I am a Sakura hater. I don't hate all pairings involved with her though. NaruSaku isn't terrible but it's boring and weird.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Dont forget Naruto fans who wanted him to get the real priiiiiize.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Hold on. Now wouldn't a dislike of Sasuke and/or Sakura naturally lead into a dislike of the pairing? Why would you ship a character you didn't like?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

If most voters are butthurt NaruSaku fans then shouldn't NaruHina have more than just a few votes?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> Dont forget Naruto fans who wanted him to get the real priiiiiize.



Most Naruto fans I see on here like NaruHina and dislike NaruSaku.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> Nah man it's more  than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NH fan reporting in tho


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> @Zef
> 
> I am a Sakura hater. I don't hate all pairings involved with her though. NaruSaku isn't terrible but it's boring and weird.



If you hate her though why don't you cheer that she ended with Sasuke and hope that he treats her as bad as possible?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hold on. Now wouldn't a dislike of Sasuke and/or Sakura naturally lead into a dislike of the pairing? Why would you ship a character you didn't like?



It can happen, especially if one dislikes both characters. It's unnatural to ship someone you like with someone you don't like, though.

It could also be done to get one or both characters out of the way so they don't ship them with someone they like.

Though I guess there's a difference between supporting or being ok with a pairing and going so far as to ship it.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hold on. Now wouldn't a dislike of Sasuke and/or Sakura naturally lead into a dislike of the pairing? Why would you ship a character you didn't like?


SS fan thinkin-

hmmm because you ....... ship naruto and sakura?


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hold on. Now wouldn't a dislike of Sasuke and/or Sakura naturally lead into a dislike of the pairing? Why would you ship a character you didn't like?



Some people who dislike Sakura are happy she ended up with Sasuke because in their delusions he beats her, and forces her to raise Karin's child. 

This pairing shit is more complicated then it seems. People are supportive and against certain pairings for a variety of different reasons. Reasons that don't make much sense.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Nov 9, 2014)

Meta-topic: I can't believe such heated discussion has gone on for 16 pages with just one thread rating. Even if it's a poll, the OP is biased, so this seems quite unusual.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 9, 2014)

The amount of butthurt that SS caused!!! 

Years waiting for this!!!


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> If you hate her though why don't you cheer that she ended with Sasuke and hope that he treats her as bad as possible?



If I hate a character I'd want them to get better, not worse.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Most Naruto fans I see on here like NaruHina and dislike NaruSaku.



So? If you identify with Naruto and his "never give up!" you will want him to get his prized possession in the end cause he never gave up on her.

Unfortunately Sakura turned out unworthy, what a shame.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> Meta-topic: I can't believe such heated discussion has gone on for 16 pages with just one thread rating. Even if it's a poll, the OP is biased, so this seems quite unusual.



The OP would not, has not, and cannot influence the results of the poll to this degree.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Look at the results!!! The amount of butthurt that SS caused!!! Years waiting for this!!!



So you would be really bummed out if people actually liked the pairing?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hold on. Now wouldn't a dislike of Sasuke and/or Sakura naturally lead into a dislike of the pairing? Why would you ship a character you didn't like?



The most succint and sincere thing  the man said in the whole thread.




> ]і     Itachі
> 
> 
> If most voters are butthurt NaruSaku fans then shouldn't NaruHina have more than just a few votes?[



No.

 They never saw in poor Pi?ata Hyuuga menace enough. "The girl" was Sakura. What smashed  their ideal Yucka  filler love story was the Bastard and....the betraying girl"


They must pay.

Edit-lol



Rios said:


> So? If you identify with Naruto and his "never give up!" you will want him to get his prized possession in the end cause he never gave up on her.
> 
> Unfortunately Sakura turned out unworthy, what a shame.



Specially Sakura


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Most Naruto fans I see on here like NaruHina and dislike NaruSaku.



Guess the NaruHina/Sasusaku absolute love of which some accused both ships is over or wasn't as strong as those who claimed such. I heard plenty about side shipping and how NaruHina fans always supported SasuSaku hoping for their "enemy" NaruSaku to fall.

But maybe it wasn't such a big friendship. Or at least not for all. As with everything there are exceptions to any rule. I think that some NaruHina fans like SasuSaku and vice versa while other NH fans hate SS(and again vice versa).


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> The amount of butthurt that SS caused!!!
> 
> Years waiting for this!!!


yes the butthurt of SS fans is quite amusing but nothing to wait for years to see doe


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

@Seto

The OP asked a question everyone knows the answer to. He/She didn't influence the poll, but they created this thread just for the sake of people to bash SS. That's really the only reason I'm in here defending it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> So you would be really bummed out if people actually liked the pairing?



But there's a lot of people that like SS.  Our fandom  is huge. 

The voting results comes from NarSak and NarSas butthurt so yes it does please me.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> If I hate a character I'd want them to get better, not worse.



Most Sasuke haters(to put an example) would love to see him dead rather than get more healthy. Same with most haters of other characters.

Though I guess one could expect a character to be more "tolerable" if he/she changed in some way that his/her hater did find annoying. In this manga though people do not give up on others. There is tnj which changes nihilistic jerks into sweet atoners but no change apart that.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> @Seto
> 
> The OP asked a question everyone knows the answer to. He/She didn't influence the poll, but they created this thread just for the sake of people to bash SS. That's really the only reason I'm in here defending it.


lol ur so insecure, assuming the OP only created to thread to bash ur shitty ship


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

It's not exactly the OP's fault the thread turned out like this, or the poll.

It's the voters' faults. It was a legit question.

By nature a thread talking about something that's bad or the worst will stir up negative reactions by the more zealous fans.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Last, I will assume that you are all just angry pairing fans that wanted Sakura with someone else rather than the possibility that you may not have wanted her with anyone or cared at all if she did, because there being more than two sides to a matter is just too hard for my mind to comprehend! So I will also use this as a means to comfort myself when witnessing what under any kind of intellectual honesty, would be considered valid criticism, and in my mind invalidate as just the rantings of angry and jealous pairing fans.



Like shooting monkeys in a barrel.



			
				Zef said:
			
		

> The OP asked a question everyone knows the answer to. He/She didn't influence the poll, but they created this thread just for the sake of people to bash SS. That's really the only reason I'm in here defending it.



That's a ridiculous reason.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Last, I will assume that you are all just angry pairing fans that wanted Sakura with someone else rather than the possibility that you may not have wanted her with anyone or cared at all if she did, because there being more than two sides to a matter is just too hard for my mind to comprehend! So I will also use this as a means to comfort myself when witnessing what under any kind of intellectual honesty, would be considered valid criticism, and in my mind invalidate as just the rantings of angry and jealous pairing fans.



lol        .


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> lol ur so insecure, assuming the OP only created to thread to bash ur shitty ship



They did. When Evil released spoilers for these two chapters the OP was trying their hardest to damage control the possibility of SS being canon.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Like shooting monkeys in a barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculous reason.



wow i was thinking the same thing as u lol


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> It's the voters' faults.



Now thats why I made sure I vote for SasuSaku, the more votes it gets the more interesting this thread will be, I think we all agree on that.

Whoever didnt vote for SasuSaku doesnt like fun.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> They did. When Evil released spoilers for these two chapters the OP was trying their hardest to damage control the possibility of SS being canon.



You're going to a desperate place right now...What does the OP have to do with the way everyone else voted and what everyone else has expressed? The answer is nothing at all.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> Get this delusional bullshit out of here.



delusional? I don't give a darn about pairings, this is a DBZ-like manga. Go read a fucking shojo.



> Sasuke is pardoned because he helped dispel Infinite Tsukuyomi so he can indeed enter Konoha.


that's why he didn't go to jail, because he saved the world. But Konoha villagers don't want to see him anymore, 6th Hokage said it. He can't live in the village



> And Sarada is Sakura's daughter. She called Sakura "mom" and even has the same catchphrase.



She lived with Sakura since she was very little, of course she calls her "mom" and uses her catchphrase. You kids are so easily fooled by the author


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> They did. When Evil released spoilers for these two chapters the OP was trying their hardest to damage control the possibility of SS being canon.


damage control lel

i doubt it was that and him just thinking wow this pairing is shit, it cant be canon like a normal person would

its pathetic how u guys assume so much about others when they say ur pairing is shit


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> yes the butthurt of SS fans is quite amusing but nothing to wait for years to see doe



Butthurt ...?   oh well maybe a little  Not butthurt but I was kinda disappointed that Kishi didn't show Sasuke and Sakura doing the salad.  

The rest is alright!!!


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's a ridiculous reason.



Yes, because it's so interesting to have a discussion on something everyone agrees with without there being a few with differing opinions.

/sarcasm


----------



## Tangle (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You'd have to be pretty simple-minded if you think people's problem with it was on such a basis of being right or wrong. You're trying to do that thing of dodging the actual criticism of it.



Yeah but I was talking about ASS who was making itself witty and lulzy over SS shippers thinking Sasuke could like Sakura back because remember "amg lulz murder attemptzzzz!!!!!" I said nothing about people with normal reading comprehension who saw SS coming despite disliking it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> Yes, because it's so interesting to have a discussion on something everyone agrees with without there being a few with differing opinions.
> 
> /sarcasm



The problem is you aren't doing that. Nor are the SasuSaku fans. They've just been trying to accuse people left and right with whatever they feel can stick best in response to actual criticism of their pairing.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> its pathetic how u guys *assume so much about others *when they say ur pairing is shit



I don't have to assume. I looked at their post history.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Butthurt ...?   oh well maybe a little  I was kinda piss off that Kishi didn't show Sasuke and Sakura doing the salad.


not butthurt from that, butthurt from others saying your pairing is abusive and really crappy


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> I don't have to assume. I looked at their post history.


show proof of his supposed damage control then cause i can really see a normal person thinking SS wont happen without them being actually butthurt


----------



## The Undying (Nov 9, 2014)

I've never been a fan of pairings in general and never liked NaruSaku either because I've always thought it was obvious that Sakura never had especially strong feelings for Naruto, but I've gotta be honest: SasuSaku is AWFUL.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

The Undying said:


> SasuSaku is AWFUL.



SasuSaku doesn't exist. Don't live together and have no child.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The problem is you aren't doing that. Nor are the SasuSaku fans. They've just been trying to accuse people left and right with whatever they feel can stick best in response to actual criticism of their pairing.



I don't have a problem with people criticizing SS as long as they're doing it for the right reasons. 

For example If I see a NS fan who used to side ship SK, and now see them hating SS I'm going to call them out on it. 

You can't bash SS and call it abusive then turn around and support SK. The impression I got from the OP when spoilers were out is that they were an NS and/or SK fan.That's why I find this thread distasteful.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> not butthurt from that, butthurt from others saying your pairing is abusive and really crappy



^
Others say that????  I didn't know thanks for tell me Baba! :33

But I don't get butthurt over that I'm actually okay with people that always said SS would never happen being mad about that said pairing being canon now and even making salad together so ...


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

LOL No one here even cares to comment about any pairing but SS whether they love it or hate it.

Kishi knew what he was doing when he wanted to create THE shitstorm.

At least on NF. From what I heard SS is ranked pretty high in Japan and it does not ruin KakaIru(the most popular pairing of all) so Kishi can sleep peacefully I guess. Or at least as peacefully as one who made a canon pairing/s can sleep in peace. The only way out was to give an open ending and never answer to fans which pairing was more likely to happen so that they could more happily insert their own head canons or shit.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The problem is you aren't doing that. Nor are the SasuSaku fans. They've just been trying to accuse people left and right with whatever they feel can stick best in response to actual criticism of their pairing.







Za Fuuru said:


> delusional? I don't give a darn about pairings, this is a DBZ-like manga. Go read a fucking shojo
> that's why he didn't go to jail, because he saved the world. But Konoha villagers don't want to see him anymore, 6th Hokage said it. He can't live in the village
> She lived with Sakura since she was very little, of course she calls her "mom" and uses her catchphrase. You kids are so easily fooled by the author







> [SasuSaku doesn't exist. Don't live together and have no child.





And dont forget the child killing flashback


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Kishi knew what he was doing when he wanted to create THE shitstorm.



He just knew 2 > 1. In other words its better to please two big fandoms instead of just one. 

Easy maths is easy.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> He just new 2 > 1. In other words its better to please two big fandoms instead of just one.
> 
> Easy maths is easy.



But didnt everyone and their seiyuus hated the SaSak and the narhin didnt exist  like at all in Jaoan?

Inst Kishi going to die tomorrrow?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey *baba *tell me one more thing do you think in the mini series Kishi will show us Sasuke doing more salad with Sakura?  

I hope so!!! This time has to be a pink haired boy!!!! :33


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> He just knew 2 > 1. In other words its better to please two big fandoms instead of just one.
> 
> Easy maths is easy.



That too I guess.

And the fact that seemingly he didn't give a darn about Taka as he hardly gave them a close. Karin didn't get even a single panel showing her hooking up with Sui.

Therefore since the Uchiha clan couldn't die Sasuke had to hook up with one of the main girls. 

And since Hinata is Narutosexual....

That said IF SasuHina did happen then it might have been the ONLY pairing which could incite a shitstorm to rival or surpass SS. Not even a single exchanged word between them for over 699 chapters and then we see a final chapter with Hinata holding Sasuke's babies and calling him dear. 

NF goes BOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought it would calm a lot of people down if there was atleast an acknowledgement that yes, people can have legitimate grievances with an event without playing into the shipper game.

I can't say i really have any 'positive' feelings for any of the Naruto pairings in general at this point outside of disliking NaruHina by very the least, if that counts for anything.

All of my disgust for them stems from how they treat the characters in each scenario, even more than they have been mistreated by themselves.

SS has many issues that would have plenty of people outside of pairing land to dislike either how it was done in end game, or how it was done during the series itself. Just acknowledge there are other opinions out there. I haven't witnessed a single concession to that angle since the chapter came out.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Hey *baba *tell me one more thing do you think in the mini series Kishi will show us Sasuke doing more salad with Sakura?
> 
> I hope so!!! This time has to be a pink haired boy!!!! :33


dat will never happen on screen kid so dont get ur hopes up

this aint a hentai

pink haired boy, still better then whatever the crap ino's kids hair color is


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> That too I guess.
> 
> And the fact that seemingly he didn't give a darn about Taka as he hardly gave them a close.
> 
> ...



Since we already have Chouji/Karui SasuHina was well within the realms of possibility.

Unfortunately it wasnt popular enough.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> show proof of his supposed damage control then cause i can really see a normal person thinking SS wont happen without them being actually butthurt













This shit is exhausting 

I ain't looking for more


----------



## byeshoe (Nov 9, 2014)

I wish some of you would stop calling the people who's opinion of sasusaku differ from yours, "salty." 
I overlooked the part of sasuke willingly letting sakura and kakashi fall into lava o__o and he was trashtalking them which is no surprise. uchiha's are gods when it comes to trashtalking lolol! YET also, in chapter 699 we see a new side of sasuke. 

it's like...he's seen the gates of heaven with naruto but to get in, he has to be good again or else he won't get into his tomato heaven 

I can see sasuke loving sakura, and yet I understand the people who are still on the fence about  him. I don't know if the people here not liking this couple want sakura to do better. In which case Rock Lee is the better man for her. There is also the people who prefer sasuke to stay wandering around and be single. These people also think that Sasuke would want the Uchiha bloodline to end on him. 

I see two sides of SasuSaku when it comes to people not liking it. 

They either want what's best for Sakura, or they want what's best for Sasuke. I don't call them.."salty", salty is honestly the people at narusaku.com XD now THAT'S pure salt!  /shot


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> Since we already have Chouji/Karui SasuHina was well within the realms of possibility.
> 
> Unfortunately it wasnt popular enough.



I wonder myself if those hating it would be mainly NH fans or also those who hate seeing Sakura being "ruined" by her love for Sasuke and would hate Hinata being possibly "ruined" too by falling for Sasuke?

There would be no murder attempts problem though as there was no interactions whatsoever between them. Worse an asspull romance of such proportions or  "possibly" they would see it as a better moral message?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't really consider Sasu Saku to be a thing at this point, it looks like Sakura got dumped by Sasuke and forced to raise his bastard Daughter that he had with Karin.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> This shit is exhausting
> 
> I ain't looking for more


hmm it seems like he wanted karin to be with sasky

which might be even worse given sasky actually stabbed the bitches heart once...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

byeshoe said:


> They either want what's best for Sakura, or they want what's best for Sasuke. I don't call them.."salty", salty is honestly the people at narusaku.com XD now THAT'S pure salt!  /shot





They got soured up to the point they had to lock their little website from outsiders coming in to troll  

I almost feel bad for them 

Well, there's always fan-fiction in that case.


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> hmm it seems like he wanted karin to be with sasky
> 
> which might be even worse given sasky actually stabbed the bitches heart once...



That's what I'm talking about. I won't blame people for disliking SS, but it annoys me when shippers hate  on it just because their own pairing didn't become canon.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought it would calm a lot of people down if there was atleast an acknowledgement that yes, people can have legitimate grievances with an event without playing into the shipper game.
> 
> I can't say i really have any 'positive' feelings for any of the Naruto pairings in general at this point outside of disliking NaruHina by very the least, if that counts for anything.
> 
> ...



Well, sure they can also hate that Sasuke got a chick despite not deserving anything but a slow and pathetic death. Or they can also hate seeing Sakura look like such a submissive girl and somehow identifying with her and feeling that it is an insult to women.

There are also those who possibly feel that Naruto "lost" in this dick contest with Sasuke and got a silver medal and hate both Sasuke and SS for it.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder myself if those hating it would be mainly NH fans or also those who hate seeing Sakura being "ruined" by her love for Sasuke and would hate Hinata being possibly "ruined" too by falling for Sasuke?
> 
> There would be no murder attempts problem though as there was no interactions whatsoever between them. Worse an asspull romance of such proportions or  "possibly" they would see it as a better moral message?



Haha NaruHina is actually the "patient love" . Slamming them with that would activate a rage mode never seen before. 

It is a better moral message for sure. From Sasuke's side: once you've calmed the fuck down you can look around and see beautiful things unseen before. From Hinata's side: you are now grown up and independent enough to look for your own opportunities.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I don't really consider Sasu Saku to be a thing at this point, it looks like Sakura got dumped by Sasuke and forced to raise his bastard Daughter that he had with Karin.



in fact it's pretty simple, Sakura decided to take Salada for 4 reasons:

1. Sakura still loves Sasuke despite everything
2. Salada's biological mother died, we'll see a flashback
3. Sasuke is banned from Konoha
4. Salada has the right to live in Konoha

Do you see any other solution? The only possible solution was to live at Sakura's house.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, sure they can also hate that Sasuke got a chick despite not deserving anything but a slow and pathetic death. Or they can also hate seeing Sakura look like such a submissive girl and somehow identifying with her and feeling that it is an insult to women.
> 
> There are also those who possibly feel that Naruto "lost" in this dick contest with Sasuke and got a silver medal and hate both Sasuke and SS for it.



Of course, but the first two don't even deserve casual dismissal of "saltiness" like i keep hearing over and over. Its even worse when those particular criticisms are accused of coming from NS fans. Sure those fans may also bring those issues up, but people who don't ship pairings can also feel similarly.

If SS wants to debate on those points, i think that's fine. But casual dismissal and automatic classification of "the opposing side" doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> 3. Sasuke is banned from Konoha



Permanent ban?


----------



## Tangle (Nov 9, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I don't really consider Sasu Saku to be a thing at this point, it looks like Sakura got dumped by Sasuke and forced to raise his bastard Daughter that he had with Karin.



Karin had a daughter that got Sakura's big forehead and eyeshape?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> Haha NaruHina is actually the "patient love" . Slamming them with that would activate a rage mode never seen before.
> 
> It is a better moral message for sure. From Sasuke's side: once you've calmed the fuck down you can look around and see beautiful things unseen before. From Hinata's side: you are now grown up and independent enough to look for your own opportunities.



With the movie which supposedly makes NH canon IF Kishi did make SasuHina THE couple by the end of the manga things would be hilarious indeed.

I especially would recommend Kishi a "netorare' scenario where Hinata ends up with Naruto in the movie BUT by the end Sasuke makes a move on her and she fall for him and have his kids....all while still being in a relationship with Naruto.

Sweet adultery, would that send a worse moral message than "wife abuse" from SS?

Worse a "slut" Hinata or a "abused" Sakura? LOL


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> Permanent ban?



Ignore him. Sasuke is pardoned of his crimes. No where in the manga did it say Sasuke is "banned"


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> Permanent ban?



Makes perfect sense. His crimes were too big. Besides Sasuke never liked that village. He is still an Uchiha. But it's good for Salada to live in the village and to have friends. She is too little to live as a homeless with her father. And it's good for her to grow up with Bolt.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

It does my heart good that the poll is 135 to 25


----------



## Kanga (Nov 9, 2014)

SasuSaku...50 Shades of Bullshit.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> With the movie which supposedly makes NH canon IF Kishi did make SasuHina THE couple by the end of the manga things would be hilarious indeed.
> 
> I especially would recommend Kishi a "netorare' scenario where Hinata ends up with Naruto in the movie BUT by the end Sasuke makes a move on her and she fall for him and have his kids....all while still being in a relationship with Naruto.
> 
> ...



Thats a tricky question. 

In my opinion it all depends on........you guessed it, bloodline limits. In other words if Kishimoto makes it so hers and Sasuke's combined can lead to children stronger than what pure Hyuugas can produce I'd say its a great deal. Not only she takes the only Uchiha alive and assimilates him into the clan, she also paves the way for the Hyuugas to be the strongest in Konoha again, eventually usurping the rule from whoever takes after Naruto. I'd say "slut" Hinata is smarter than "abused" Sakura by a long shot.

Of course this can only work when older audience is involved so it depends entirely on whether Kishimoto finally acknowledges his readers have grown up or not.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of course, but the first two don't even deserve casual dismissal of "saltiness" like i keep hearing over and over. Its even worse when those particular criticisms are accused of coming from NS fans. Sure those fans may also bring those issues up, but people who don't ship pairings can also feel similarly.
> 
> If SS wants to debate on those points, i think that's fine. But casual dismissal and automatic classification of "the opposing side" doesn't make any sense to me.



Maybe.

BUT keep in mid that not necessarily "only" SS fans are having a blast with it. There are many Anti NS fans who may not care for SS but find the reactions it causes as amusing. 

Or Sasuke fans that can brag how much of a pimp Sasuke is and how he can score any girl.

Or Naruto haters that can mock his fans for Naruto not getting the girl that he was pining after for so long and call him a failure that settled for a silver medal.

Or those who hated all bromance and enjoy seeing how SasuNaru lost as Sasuke and Naruto did chose some girls instead of keeping their bromantic tension.

Just as not only NaruSaku fans have to hate SS so not only SS fans can enjoy what happened.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Ah, but Bolt/Sarada will be everyone's favorite pairing. Though Kishimoto might find a way to screw it up.



Oh, he wil, he will....Muhahaha


----------



## Sieves (Nov 9, 2014)

For me inosai was... unfortunate 

>sasusaku 136 votes
>you voters still lack... hatred

Serious question: If you subtract Kage Summit from the SS equation, how much better does the pairing get? I'm not a SS fan, but if I was I would frequently and conveniently forget it ever happened.

Alternate question: Best paring to not become canon in the end?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> Thats a tricky question.
> 
> In my opinion it all depends on........you guessed it, bloodline limits. In other words if Kishimoto makes it so hers and Sasuke's combined can lead to children stronger than what pure Hyuugas can produce I'd say its a great deal. Not only she takes the only Uchiha alive and assimilates him into the clan, she also paves the way for the Hyuugas to be the strongest in Konoha again, eventually usurping the rule from whoever takes after Naruto. I'd say "slut" Hinata is smarter than "abused" Sakura by a long shot.
> 
> Of course this can only work when older audience is involved so it depends entirely on whether Kishimoto finally acknowledges his readers have grown up or not.



Possible.

But really some female readers could feel offended that Kishi considers women to be sluts just because he made Hinata act like one. Just as they assume that Kishi making Sakura a sub for Sasuke means that to Kishi all women are dying to be dominated by abusive jerks.

Really though no matter what would happen Sasuke probably wouldn't get any hate with all of it being on the girl in question. The audience hardly ever blames the "pimp" and rather focuses on hating the girl for not being "strong" or "independent" enough.

Slut Hinata would be seen as such a betrayal given how she was all mushy for Naruto and not noticing anyone but him...only to fall for Sasuke in a damn movie and cheat on Naruto like that. One of Hinata;s biggest assets(besides her chest) is how many fans are delighted how ONLY she never fapped to Sasuke and therefore they see her as a woman that appreciates nice guys instead of a "stupid" girl like Sakura or Ino that doesn't. 

What if Hinata lost that attribute of innocence and purity? Huh?


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Sieves said:


> Serious question: If you subtract Kage Summit from the SS equation, how much better does the pairing get? I'm not a SS fan, but if I was I would frequently and conveniently forget it ever happened.



Much better since we can replace abuse with simply indifference.


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> What if Hinata lost that attribute of innocence and purity? Huh?



She already did, she is not a virgin


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Karin had a daughter that got Sakura's big forehead and eyeshape?



1. The big forehead is only in your dreams
2. Her poor vision is real, and Karin had terrible vision
3. The eyeshape is the same for 4765 female characters, Karin included


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Oh, he wil, he will....Muhahaha



Only because Salad will fall for a guy who is similar to whom her dad used to be instead of "Jesus 2" in the form of Boruto. 

Damn abused house wife like her mom!!!

Kishi can take it even to more extreme limits by making her fall for two assholes. One worse than another, while the good and caring Boruto gets the shannaro treatment from her as she faps to those assholes.

As a bonus she will also have an Electra complex and secretely lust after her dad and hate her mom despite seemingly holding a grudge against her dad ^^

Sakura's character redeemed in 3...2...1.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

I think that these arguments for Karin being the mother of Sasuke's kid is really outrageous..


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I think that these arguments for Karin being the mother of Sasuke's kid is really outrageous..



SasuSaku is outrageous. But it turned out true!


----------



## Sieves (Nov 9, 2014)

ShikaTema confirmed for best canon pairing because it actually made sense 

Naruhina had so much potential but Kishi kept oscillating between narusaku and naruhina for so long


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I think that these arguments for Karin being the mother of Sasuke's kid is really outrageous..



Outrageous but entertaining.

You get to see which ones deal with the outcomes maturely and which ones resort to complete detachment from reality.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

Despite how people feel about Sakura, many wanted her to be at least somewhat redeemable in the end, but her ending up with Sauske doesn't do her character any justice, in fact its quite the contrary.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I think that these arguments for Karin being the mother of Sasuke's kid is really outrageous..



i still think it actually karins kid from when she raped sasky when he was unconscious and somehow managed to swap  her kid with sakuras kid


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> SasuSaku is outrageous. But it turned out true!



True, but it was the easiest route for Kishi to take.



Jυstin said:


> Outrageous but entertaining.
> 
> You get to see which ones deal with the outcomes maturely and which ones resort to complete detachment from reality.



I can see them both detaching from reality by paying attention to little details that Kishi doesn't give a darn about.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 9, 2014)

SS slayin' that shit 

No wonder Evil was afraid of destroying the forums when she confirmed it


----------



## Acetown (Nov 9, 2014)

I voted SS just because everyone else is doing it. Btw I'm a guy and I ship SS does this mean I support abuse and abuse the women in my life? From what I'm getting if from reading all of this if you support SS, you support abuse. You guys have no idea what real abuse is or what the real victims go through so stop this shit. With all that said lets continue the party and get SS voted up to 1000!


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Acetown said:


> I voted SS just because everyone else is doing it. Btw I'm a guy and I ship SS does this mean I support abuse and abuse the women in my life? From what I'm getting if from reading all of this if you support SS, you support abuse. You guys have no idea what real abuse is or what the real victims go through so stop this shit. With all that said lets continue the party and get SS voted up to 1000!



Dont forget sexist. If you support what happened to Sakura you are supporting inequality and submissiveness.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

@Acetown

I don't recall anybody here saying that, no..


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 9, 2014)

I admit, I voted sasusaku because it won over my favorite Sasuke pairing.

That being SasukeXTheColdSteelyEmbraceOfLonelinessAndSeppukuButMostlySeppuku


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 9, 2014)

this thread is cracking me up


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 9, 2014)

wow, I never realized how much people disliked sasusaku.  I thought it was just a small bunch of complainers, but look at that poll.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> @Acetown
> 
> I don't recall anybody here saying that, no..



It's a moronic strawman of an argument but it really doesn't change that SasuSaku has abusive characteristics. I don't know why they think pulling "abuse is serious and you shouldn't call it for what it is" card is valid. 

I mean murder is a serious thing too, far more egregious, should we stop calling that as we see it in a story too? I mean wouldn't that be belittling the real victims of murder under such rationale?


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 9, 2014)

I seriously believe I would have liked and supported NaruHina a little more if it had been properly developed compared to how it was. They never spent enough time together to make me really believe something romantic would come out of it outside of the "they're so cute together" factor. If it had been handled better maybe I wouldn't have supported NaruSaku as long as I did back when pairings mattered to me.


----------



## Acetown (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> @Acetown
> 
> I don't recall anybody here saying that, no..



Bullshit dude it's everywhere. Not only this thread but countless threads have been created belittling Sakura and talking about abuse.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's a moronic strawman of an argument but it really doesn't change that SasuSaku has abusive characteristics. I don't know why they think pulling "abuse is serious and you shouldn't call it for what it is" card is valid.
> 
> I mean murder is a serious thing too, far more egregious, should we stop calling that as we see it in a story too? I mean wouldn't that be belittling the real victims of murder under such rationale?



Wait, for the "It's fiction" and "Ninja KILL each other for MONEY who cares lolz"


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Acetown said:


> Bullshit dude it's everywhere. Not only this thread but countless threads have been created belittling Sakura and talking about abuse.



I meant on this particular thread. I don't think supporters of SasuSaku support abuse, maybe they just advocate extreme amounts of mercy. 

Well, Sakura kind of deserves it. She doesn't deserve the hate from people saying that she's useless but she's definitely weak.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> wow, I never realized how much people disliked sasusaku.  I thought it was just a small bunch of complainers, but look at that poll.



Sasuke and Sakura aren't the most hated characters on NF for nothing.

A pairing consisting of them and one made canon of top of that can multiply that hate literally over 9000


----------



## Rios (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke and Sakura aren't the most hated characters on NF for nothing.
> 
> A pairing consisting of them and one made canon of top of that can multiply that hate literally over 9000



Is that true? I know Sakura is the undisputed champion but plenty of vocal Naruto haters around. Also Obito. Sasuke can compare to them but I dont think we can say for sure he surpasses them.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's a moronic strawman of an argument but it really doesn't change that SasuSaku has abusive characteristics. I don't know why they think pulling "abuse is serious and you shouldn't call it for what it is" card is valid.
> 
> I mean murder is a serious thing too, far more egregious, should we stop calling that as we see it in a story too? I mean wouldn't that be belittling the real victims of murder under such rationale?



What if Sasuke does not beat/try to kill women anymore but just fu**s one after another and as they hope he falls for them as a result he just chuckles dismissively and goes away?

Worse moral message than the current one with more focus on Sasuke the sexist asshole who treats woman as objects rather than a simply wife beater with the wives themselves presented as addicted to abuse?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

I think that Obito's the most hated, Sauce had a lot of fans.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2014)

Sakura is the most disliked female character by far. Sasuke, much like Naruto, is a bit more divisive. He's quite popular, but he has a lot of people that don't like him, like myself.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Rios said:


> Is that true? I know Sakura is the undisputed champion but plenty of vocal Naruto haters around. Also Obito. Sasuke can compare to them but I dont think we can say for sure he surpasses them.



Naaaah, Garuto has a HUGE fanbase ready to defend him the moment anyone dares to question his godliness. While there are still some who believe that EMS Sasuke would lose to Pain arc Kakashi or that he only surpassed Itachi with the RS power up.

Obito is also rather worshiped both as Naruto's trophy and as a "troll" .

NF LOVES trolls.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

I think Karin's a contender for most hated female too. The fact that we separate them into female and male says a lot about how Kishi treats female characters.


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke and Sakura aren't the most hated characters on NF for nothing.
> 
> A pairing consisting of them and one made canon of top of that can multiply that hate literally over 9000



multiply it by the NS / SN / SK fanbase too


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I think Karin's a contender for most hated female too. The fact that we separate them into female and male says a lot about how Kishi treats female characters.



I have to agree.

But somehow NF seems to have dismissed her as a "joke" character who is already ruined beyond repair while Sakura can still be "fixed" if she only lets go of her love for Sasuke. 

In fact for many the whole SK relationship is a joke which is meant to be funny while SasuSaku is angst and as such morally repulsive.

Also while Sakura got TONS of haters she got waaaay more fans than Karin does.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

I find both SK and SS disgusting, SS is better though imo. I guess people give Sakura a lot of flak for not being a good heroine, she doesn't deserve to be considered an MC.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 9, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> multiply it by the NS / SN / SK fanbase too



like that ever stopped NH and SS's magic friendship.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 9, 2014)

The problem with the pairings is the fact that there was no time to show the romance or realism (lol) between the characters.  Yes, I have my ill-choices, but the way we see the story is a bloodly battleground and then suddenly children. 

The whole delivery was shoved down our throats faster then we even had a chance to ship anyone (besides big 3 and ShikaTema)


----------



## Trojan (Nov 9, 2014)

I kinda feel bad for voting against ChouKarui, rather than SS. 
oh well, I hate Karui more than all of them, so it's not all that bad. lol


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 9, 2014)

izzyisozaki said:


> like that ever stopped NH and SS's magic friendship.



Hmm there are many NH that deslike it


----------



## Mizura (Nov 9, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> wow, I never realized how much people disliked sasusaku.  I thought it was just a small bunch of complainers, but look at that poll.


No, it was always controversial, but it was made more so by the way it was handled in the last few chapters. If Sasuke showed himself ready to spend years of effort to make it up to Sakura, more people would have probably accepted it. Instead he leaves her behind again, and now appears to be a mostly absentee husband/father. I admit, never in my years of disliking SasuSaku had I expected Kishimoto to write it even worse near the end.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Revolution said:


> The problem with the pairings is the fact that there was no time to show the romance or realism (lol) between the characters.  Yes, I have my ill-choices, but the way we see the story is a bloodly battleground and then suddenly children.
> 
> The whole delivery was shoved down our throats faster then we even had a chance to ship anyone (besides big 3 and ShikaTema)



Kishi just wanted to postpone the pairing victors as long as possible to milk this whole pairing business to hell and back.

Romance mostly consisted of parallels and girls pining obsessively after guys with even sweet and nice Hinata being so obsessed that her databook consists of basically 4 pages of Naruto worship rather than any particular info about herself LOL.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't think we should assume too much though, Sasuke's probably off doing important shit, just like Naruto.


----------



## byeshoe (Nov 9, 2014)

Some Sasusaku people clinged onto the Naruhina ship solely because, if the Naruhina ship sailed towards canon then that guarantee's Sasusaku's canonization as well. xD

it's the same as Sasukarin clinging onto the Narusaku ship. If Narusasku ever sailed, then Sasukarin would too


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Mizura said:


> No, it was always controversial, but it was made more so by the way it was handled in the last few chapters. If Sasuke showed himself ready to spend years of effort to make it up to Sakura, more people would have probably accepted it. Instead he leaves her behind again, and now appears to be a mostly absentee husband/father. I admit, never in my years of disliking SasuSaku had I expected Kishimoto to write it even worse near the end.



Eh, he seemed determined to earn everyone forgiveness. It is just that they decided to forgive him easily so it is not Sasuke's fault that.

Granted one could argue that Sasuke's quest to understand the world is a way of becoming a better person and show to those that he hurt that he will soon become a better person as his understanding of the world increases.

Regarding Naruto and Sasuke as eternally absent parents it was a weird move from Kishi. Meh, Hinata and Sakura do not look miserable though and have pretty and healthy children with Sakura also having a big and nice mansion. It was left unknown how rarely do they return home due to their work though. Sasuke is no longer wearing rags so his quest for knowledge is probably over and he just works for Naruto most likely.

That said it was rather expected. Kushina was a housewife and so was Mikoto. Kishi thinks that even the strongest kuniochi should settle down and make dishes for her dear once she bears kids or just marries. LOL it reminds me of Kurenai's father telling her during Kyuubi's attack that she must survive mostly so that she can bear some grandkids for him LOL. She stayed as home taking care of Asuma's kid never entering battle again ^^


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

Kurenai's sidelining really fucking pisses me off. All Kurenai did was get a free haircut from Itachi.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 9, 2014)

Seems like Japanese finally got their nurutu, expecting lots of awesome SS fanart tomorrow  This is what this pairing is really good at.


It's actually kinda hilarious how easier Japanese Naruto fandom is on all these things which western fans fight over almost to death. They love absolutely everything


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

some of you should really read shojo/josei manga and take Naruto for what it is: a shonen fighting manga. The critiques about the pairings not being developed are ridiculous. I dont even know why a female would read a manga like this. It's 90% about fighting


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 9, 2014)

I love how SasuSaku has been voted the "best looking couple" and simultaneously "the worst pair" to be canon.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 9, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> I love how SasuSaku has been voted the "best looking couple" and simultaneously "the worst pair" to be canon.


That's because most of the people ship it because it looks good. And it really does


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 9, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> some of you should really read shojo/josei manga and take Naruto for what it is: a shonen fighting manga. The critiques about the pairings not being developed are ridiculous. I dont even know why a female would read a manga like this. It's 90% about fighting



Yeah, One Piece and Bleach, to put an example, barely have any pairing tease(especially the former) with hardly any love confessions or shit.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 9, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> I love how SasuSaku has been voted the "best looking couple" and simultaneously "the worst pair" to be canon.



Sounds about right.

At least Sasuke gets the better end of the deal by dating within his "Team 7 family" he tried to shake off and kill because that is basically how he was brainwashed.  

Unless Sakura took psychology classes (if that is even a thing in the Narutoverse) she can never understand Sasuke and what he went through.  It's why I shipped him with Karin.  They are both violent victims that can understand each other, and does Sakura even know the truth about the Uchiha massacre and Danzo farming their eyes?


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I don't think we should assume too much though, Sasuke's probably off doing important shit, just like Naruto.



Yea but it just seemed like Sasuke apparently cares more about his job than his family. Sasuke just isn't an overly loving type of person. The way I see it Sakura could have been anyone. She was just at the right place at the right time. You could replace her with Ino or Karin and their relationship would have been exactly the same.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I think Karin's a contender for most hated female too. The fact that we separate them into female and male says a lot about how Kishi treats female characters.



It's funny because Jiraya is so much like Karin.

Think about that.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

King Scoop said:


> Yea but it just seemed like Sasuke apparently cares more about his job than his family. Sasuke just isn't an overly loving type of person. The way I see it Sakura could have been anyone. She was just at the right place at the right time. You could replace her with Ino or Karin and their relationship would have been exactly the same.



I agree with you, but we'll have to wait and see. In the movie, hopefully SasuSaku gets some much needed development. Still, there's no female in Naruto that would go as far for Sasuke as Sakura.



Revolution said:


> It's funny because Jiraya is so much like Karin.
> 
> Think about that.



Jiraiya's a whore, Karin's obsessed with one guy.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 9, 2014)

It's almost at 150. It's like watching the stock market.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 9, 2014)

King Scoop said:


> Yea but it just seemed like Sasuke apparently cares more about his job than his family. Sasuke just isn't an overly loving type of person. The way I see it Sakura could have been anyone. She was just at the right place at the right time. You could replace her with Ino or Karin and their relationship would have been exactly the same.



Sasuke has a job?


----------



## Deana (Nov 9, 2014)

NaruSaku/Salt gets my vote.


----------



## Suit (Nov 9, 2014)

In the end, they were all happy. That should be what matters, all other things aside.


----------



## King Scoop (Nov 9, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I agree with you, but we'll have to wait and see. In the movie, hopefully SasuSaku gets some much needed development. Still, there's no female in Naruto that would go as far for Sasuke as Sakura.



Go as far as Sakura? She didn't do anything. Sakura gave up on Sasuke more than once, but only continued because she was pushed along by Naruto.  

Sasuke actually stabbed Karin and she was still there. No girl proved to be more loyal than her.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Nov 9, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, One Piece and Bleach, to put an example, barely have any pairing tease(especially the former) with hardly any love confessions or shit.



Oda said OP has no romance because teens dont give a darn about that, and they only care about fighting and humour. He is right, if you want romance you better read other manga like:

- Touch and Mitsuru Adachi's works
- Rumiko Takahashi's stuff
- shojo in general
- josei aka manga for adult women 20-30 yo

Basically these people are searching for romance in fucking Rambo movies. The ONLY reason why we got pairings is to have new characters for the sequel and New Era Project


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 9, 2014)

They're equally shit. 

These pairings remained one-sided until they suddenly became canon in the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2014)

Rosi said:


> That's because most of the people ship it because it looks good. And it really does



That's subjective  Looks trash to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 9, 2014)

I immediately checked the results before I voted. Glad to see my choice was pretty much running roughshod over everything.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 10, 2014)

Some of you actually think that a movie will be able to rationalize that hoop-la of pairing.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 10, 2014)

SS completely decimating this poll is one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Nov 10, 2014)

Rosi said:


> That's because most of the people ship it because it looks good. And it really does


It goes to show how they are even more shallow than the pairing itself. 

Liking it because it looks good and dismissing/refusing to acknowledge the major flaws of the relationship which the entire Naruto Fandom notices.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 10, 2014)

Rosi said:


> That's because most of the people ship it because it looks good. And it really does



That, and using Sakura as a self-insert


----------



## AlmightyJax03 (Nov 10, 2014)

I just wanted to make this account because I wanted to give a say on something here. I have been reading Naruto for quite some time and while pairings were not my things I did follow what people had to say and listened to so many theories. Some good. Some not so good, but all the same.

I have learned two things in all my time as being a Naruto fan. 
1. Development means nothing.
2. Fandoms are the worst scum of the universe and contain probably the most amount of jackasses I have ever seen.

I have never seen such juvenile behavior ever in my life and you all have proven why humanity is just looked down upon. This pertains to all fandoms in involved in Naruto and some of you should be ashamed of yourselves. if this is what it is to be in a fandom, then I am never join one ever again.

All I see here is people complain and complain even when they won. All I see is you guys just harassing other people and claiming you are the "smartest" or the "better" people. You're not. You're just a bunch of children arguing over a toy in the toy box. No, I take that back, children eventually come to an agreement and accept each other. You guys just hate each other for the sake of hating.

You have no idea what love truly is and some of you are even more shallow than you claim to be. You have no clue what you are all talking, but you all act like you do and make fun of others because you want to feel superior. What, you think you're a big boy because you can type on a forum and are behind a keyboard? Yeah, so brave because no one can find you. Imagine saying those very same things to someone's face.

You don't respect people, but expect them to respect you. I have seen so many double standards and reverse logic that makes no sense and none of you can admit to anything. Most of you are living in this dream world believe that you are always right and everyone else is wrong. 

Let me share with you some of these "double standards" I am talking.
-"Sakura is a bitch because she is nothing, but an obsessive fangirl."
Yet, Hinata who only thinks of Naruto is not? Yeah, right.
-"Sakura hitting Naruto is abuse."
But Naruto hitting his own kid is okay, right?

Some of these are not always about Sakura either like: 
-"Hinata deserved Naruto because she loved him since the beginning. That's true love."
However, Naruto's love for Sakura wasn't?
-"Sasuke is not a bad person. Just misunderstood"
Yet people like Obito, Nagato, and even Naruto himself sometimes are not forgiven for their mistakes?

Here is the reality check. This ending sucked.  A lot of information was neglected and thrown out or even betrayed, many characters were just paired off just to be paired off, Naruto isn't even the main character even though his name is on the cover, and everyone who didn't deserve it got everything in the end while the ones who did got shafted or had to settle for whatever was left.

These are not real characters and this is not real life. So to say that "you have to be happy for them" is not really a thing to justify any of it. Especially knowing full well that most things in this manga literally were written off for the sake of plot convenience. The fact that we even need a movie to "fill in the blanks" really shows how rushed this ending was and how...I won't say Kishi is a bad writer, but perhaps needed better direction in his editors. His editors should have actually given writing direction and not just do whatever was the "popular choice."

I see this happening a lot lately and it is really starting to lower writing standards in all media. You don't build up to something only to just hand wave away the next page over. That is bad writing and you all would know this if you weren't apart of this pairing crap.

SS, NH, CK, and all the others got together for the wrong reasons and that's what is the worse part about it. This is NOT a happy ending. This is NOT how this story should have ended. I don't care who ends up with what, but if a writer can't even follow through with the development he is writing, then what was the point of all of it?

And please, stop with this "This was the most realistic ending" argument. This is not a realistic ending. The reality in the end would be is that Sasuke would be in prison for attempted murder and abuse, Naruto would have been put on medication to deal with his ADHD and probably therapy for even half the things that he does eventually going into a foster home, Sakura would probably go either the way of Lindsay Lohan or do something else, and Hinata would probably be arrested for stalking. It's not cute and it's not good.

However, even from a story narrative none of this makes sense, but because most of you are so blinded by your pairing choices or your pairing affiliations you don't even notice all that. I don't supposed you think 50 Shades of Grey is "true love?" Strike that. Look who I am talking to. Some of you probably do.

So to some of you this is a happy ending?
When you picture Naruto's and Hinata's relationship, you pictured Naruto being a overworked, abusive, neglectful father who can't even spend time with his kids? And when his kids do bring it up, he just tells them to deal with it? I had a father like that too...and I hated him. Sure, I don't let it get to me now, but I will never say he was "a good father" and I had a "happy family life."

When you pictured Sasuke's and Sakura's relationship, you expected Sasuke to never be around and Sakura to just be the house maid? 

If you guys really think this is a happy ending, then you guys have a weird sense of "happiness." I don't see a happy ending with this manga. I just see wish fulfillment. That's all. Don't like my opinion or criticism? Start screaming how salty or how much in denial I am? Go for it. It will only make you seem that much more childish because you can't take the idea that people will always have different opinions. 

But I do want to thank you though. I do want to thank all of you because you taught me that joining a fandom, no matter what one, is a bad idea. So thanks.

Oh one last thing.
Before anyone tries to debunk me or try to "reason" with me...don't. You can not convince me. I have read the manga myself and I don't see a happy ending. All I see in the last two pages of the manga is a bunch of people who had hopes and dreams all basically grew up, abandoned their dreams, moved to the suburbs, had kids, and were miserable for the rest of their lives. 

If you think any different then I feel Kishimoto should have actually shown the "happy couples" hugging together on screen at the end there to really show me otherwise. For now, I don't see it and no, I don't plan on watching Naruto The Last because I am not watching what I deem is a "fanfiction." The fact that a good portion of the movie has facts that were never addressed in the manga before are all of a sudden popping up now 2 years AFTER the fact...well...that sends up a few red flags for me. It is basically trying to make up an alibi for a horrible crime.

I guess Hinata doesn't deserve Naruto since he called her weird and ignored her and forgot the whole "Scarf thing" for what over ten years? Yeah good going, Kishi. You really have me convinced. *sarcasm* Hinata is nothing more than a fall back girl and I feel sorry for all those who think this was a happy ending.


----------



## SLB (Nov 10, 2014)

oh this is hilarious


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 10, 2014)

I swear I've seen that post before.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

Revolution said:


> It's funny because Jiraya is so much like Karin.
> 
> Think about that.


even jiraya cringes at karins perversion


jiraya has never gone as far as to try and rape someone in their sleep


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

don't compare the j-man to that abomination


----------



## Junta1987 (Nov 10, 2014)

I voted for SasuSaku because everything what happened during the Kaguya fight was just too much...

Even in you count the betrayal (the insult and the stabbing) he still treated Karin better then Sakura...

The only reason why Sakura didnt got injured is because Naruto or Kakashi saved her.

And the whole rape thing: i thought this was a mistranslation

Lets see how will Kishi fix Sasusaku in The Last


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Nov 10, 2014)

I voted for Choji/Karui because Kishi pulled it directly out of his ass, and because they produced a hideous child.

Sasuke/Sakura is unfortunate as well, but it appears others have that one covered. It would have made much more sense in the context of the story if they had a relationship along the lines of Jiraiya and Tsunade, not a married and house and child one.

I expected and am glad that Naruto/Hinata and Shikamaru/Temari happened. I don't have any objections to Ino/Sai.

Also, I hope Lee, Tenten, and Kiba are unpaired. It seems pretty hokey for ALL of the rookies (except Shino) to be paired up when a good half of the previous generation was single.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I voted for Choji/Karui because Kishi pulled it directly out of his ass, and because they produced a hideous child.



Man, do you really have to say it like that? I mean, she's an Akimichi. You teach her that butterfly wing shit and she'll be slim in like a minute!


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 10, 2014)

Holy shit.Never figured it would cross 150.Can we actually reach 200+ now?


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahhaa Bitch vote


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> even jiraya cringes at karins perversion
> 
> 
> jiraya has never gone as far as to try and rape someone in their sleep



Wasn't he telling a gender changed Naruto to always stay in that form when they are together or something? All while looking lecherously...at the very boy who is his grandson? 

Yeah, it might've been comedy...but weren't Karin's reaction presented as comedy too?


----------



## Rios (Nov 10, 2014)

Karin has better genes than Sakura, thats whats going for her


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Huh. That's right. I almost forgot that she's also an Uzumaki.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 10, 2014)

I voted for SasuSaku. I don't need to read the whole thread to know that my opinions will have already been said, but just to say a couple of things: it's very unrealistic and stupid from both of their characters. Sakura loving and forgiving her potential murderer and international criminal to the extent of marrying and having a child with him? Ridiculous. Sasuke, being said international criminal with psycho tendencies, suddenly becoming lovey dovey and marrying his own potential murderer? Awful.

NaruHina: at the very least, it was the most developed out of all these canon pairings, but that's not saying much at all. I'd have preferred NaruSaku, but now that this has been canonised, I can look back at the brief, fleeting NH moments throughout the series and try and appreciate them a bit more (well, in Part 1 their development was mutual and decent, in Part 2 it was all Hinata and no Naruto)

SaiIno: very underdeveloped. If Ino were to end up with anyone other than Shikamaru, or even Choji, I'd have hoped it would have been Kiba (at least they've had a bit of interaction recently). At least Ino showed that she was attracted to Sai as much as Sasuke in her dream, so everyone saying that Ino settled for 'second best' can STFU (besides, Ino got off lightly without Sasuke)

ShikaTema: started off promising, then thrown into the rubbish at the very beginning of Part 2. ShikaIno started to make a lot more sense than this as the series progressed.

ChoKarui: this is probably my favourite of the pairings. I expected Kishimoto to have one completely random pairing at the end, and he didn't disappoint. I know that this naturally had zero development compared to the others as this is the most random, but it works because it is the token 'unexpected' pairing, and has a lot more realism to it than most of the others because its plausible that the two found each other over the years.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Nov 10, 2014)

Ino and Sai, came out of nowhere for me.

I would vote SakuSaru but the alternatives would be worse


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't he telling a gender changed Naruto to always stay in that form when they are together or something? All while looking lecherously...at the very boy who is his grandson?
> 
> Yeah, it might've been comedy...but weren't Karin's reaction presented as comedy too?



umm jiraya never said something like " i will ravish you in your sleep fem-nardo"

jiraya might have been pervy with an little boy but he never did something as rapey as karin





this isnt comedy... this is cringe worthy
im sure the rapists out there are laughing at it though


----------



## mayumi (Nov 10, 2014)

Rosi said:


> That's because most of the people ship it because it looks good. And it really does



They look so good and HWAAT. KYAAA!


----------



## Selva (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm liking the results of the poll 


Za Fuuru said:


> I dont even know why a female would read a manga like this. It's 90% about fighting


Because, believe it or not, there are females who enjoy reading mangas about fighting!


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

My sis read this manga just so she could see Madara X Hashirama and Deidara X Sasori.

Shes a crazy Karintype (even wear glasses) of girl. She makes a story where her OC enters a room by mistake where Sasori punish Deidara after a good fight who would be an uke.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

After talking with a japanese friends, I've came to the conclusion that japanese thinks :


Foreigners think that Sasuke's thoughts and actions are too contradictory. It seems Sakura and Sasuke are well liked in japan, and the pairing SasuSaku too.
Rabid Female fans wanted NaruSaku to become canon.
Men are ok with NaruHina.
Because Hinata is more beautiful and has a better figure. ( And bigger boobs. )
That females are just jealous of Hinata. Just some rabid females fans.
Most of the others are fine with the ending, just sad that is ends though.

It seems the legendary shitstorm is localized here only.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> umm jiraya never said something like " i will ravish you in your sleep fem-nardo"
> 
> jiraya might have been pervy with an little boy but he never did something as rapey as karin
> 
> ...



It might've been creepy but she never followed with that though.

Neither did Jiraiya with that: this headcanon

I find lusting over my 40 years old younger grandson to be kinda more creepy than a girl fantasizing over fucking a guy in his sleep when both are shown as comedy.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

Not surprising Japan likes this kind of stuffs. 

Murderer that almost tried to kill this girl but she flirts again.

Western: sexism and other retarded stuffs.

Japan: how romantic. Yeah much romanse there like marrying a DS game.

I disagree with both myself. 

Western thinks that this is not how women act. Japan thinks that this is a perfect love couple. Oh dear..


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> It might've been creepy but she never followed with that though.
> 
> Neither did Jiraiya with that: this headcanon
> 
> I find lusting over my 40 years old younger grandson to be kinda more creepy than a girl fantasizing over fucking a guy in his sleep when both are shown as comedy.



dood jiraya just said it was joke while what karin was doing isnt a joke 
who would she be joking to anyway? there isnt anyone around... i believe its quite clear she really wants to rape him

their both creepy yes but we know jiraya was just joking whereas karin would actually rape sasky in his sleep if she could


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> dood jiraya just said it was joke while what karin was doing isnt a joke
> who would she be joking to anyway? there isnt anyone around... i believe its quite clear she really wants to rape him
> 
> their both creepy yes but we know jiraya was just joking whereas karin would actually rape sasky in his sleep if she could



At least she wouldnt try to kill him


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> At least she wouldnt try to kill him


most rapists let their victims live


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> most rapists let their victims live



Yup but lovers dont AKA Sakura at the Kage Summit


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 10, 2014)

None of these pairings were ever meant to happen until some time after 2008, so basically SS was asspulled out of nowhere. It's like Sasuke was handed to Sakura to please a rabid fanbase. 

Let that sink in.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmm you know someone posted that in another thread and said that things were planned for a while. I agree with your interpretation though. 2008 wasn't too long ago in terms of things that happened in the series.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Hmm you know someone posted that in another thread and said that things were planned for a while. I agree with your interpretation though. 2008 wasn't too long ago in terms of things that happened in the series.



It's halfway there.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's halfway there.



Oh I know. But a lot of that has been finishing up this last fight. 

I hope the movie and chapters that follow fix some of this. Poll speaks for itself.

Seeing the characters with their families probably will smoothen things out.


----------



## Keile (Nov 10, 2014)

Chouji and the girl from the cloud village.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 10, 2014)

I know none of the others are even close to SS in the polls, but I'm surprised SaiIno is second when at least they actually did have a bit of romantic development, however small and one-sided. Unlike ShikaTema, for example.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 10, 2014)

-JT- said:


> I know none of the others are even close to SS in the polls, but I'm surprised SaiIno is second when at least they actually did have a bit of romantic development, however small and one-sided. Unlike ShikaTema, for example.



Actually Sai had thought Ino to be ugly


----------



## Mallow (Nov 10, 2014)

All are equally bad. 

Remember kids, characters can only get with other characters that were shown in the manga. No matter how random and contrived that is. Otherwise targeted audience of 16 yo boys will not understand.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 10, 2014)

-JT- said:


> I know none of the others are even close to SS in the polls, but I'm surprised SaiIno is second when at least they actually did have a bit of romantic development, however small and one-sided. Unlike ShikaTema, for example.



InoSai only existed because Kishimoto didn't want Ino to completely lose to Sakura and so gave her the Sasuke replacement. It's pathetic. Especially since Sai thought that Ino was ugly and is literally obsessed with dicks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 10, 2014)

i need to make a turn down for what video for SasuSaku because


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 10, 2014)

This interview excerpt makes it sound like Hinata was always meant to be endgame but  Shounen Jump and Kishimoto acted coy to not completely give it away.


----------



## Plague (Nov 10, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> None of these pairings were ever meant to happen until some time after 2008, so basically SS was asspulled out of nowhere. It's like Sasuke was handed to Sakura to please a rabid fanbase.
> 
> Let that sink in.



To me, it feels like NaruHina was planned, but virtually none of the others were. 

Maybe that Kiba x Cat Girl pairing too since a character like that would be hard to remember. At least, for me if I were writing lmao. 

I do feel he just gave Sasuke to Sakura. Probably out of pity or for lulz. 

Maybe Sasuke is like a 'trophy-husband'. If that even exists.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

This poll. Lmao. It truly is an abomination of a pairing.


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Nov 10, 2014)

NH was sorta planned, sort of asspulled. You could make legitimate arguments either way.

SS is just.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Nov 10, 2014)

In all honesty, I will say that none of these couplings were warranted at all. The simple reason for that is Kishimoto's inability to write romances. I mean, Sasuke and Sakura's coupling was so stupid it was offensive, that's why I voted for them. But none of the other couplings are given a pass, if we are going to go by the criteria of ''believable character development and romances for 14 year olds''. It was all just a really lazy way out to avoid as much problem with the fanbase as possible. 

The love triangle between Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura was less believable and more silly than the love triangle in Twillight and I would still consider Twillight some of the worst written romance stories in history. This one is actually below that. Arguably the ending that this series was begging for was Nardo and Sasuke marrying one another and adopting a kid from Cloud village.


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2014)

I want to believe Salad is an orphan Sakura is raising.

I mean not really an orphan but if Sasuke is your dad you're pretty much an orphan.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue said:


> I want to believe Salad is an orphan Sakura is raising.
> 
> I mean not really an orphan but if Sasuke is your dad you're pretty much an orphan.



blue   i can't  even 


after hearing you say this, suddenly it would make sense if sarada was karin and sasuke's love child 
since karin is an orphan... ppfff


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

SS sucks. It bombed Sakuras character. NH wasn't really toxic it just legit came out of nowhere. Anybody who says NH was planned needs to slap themselves.  That bitch didn't even get a on panel response to her confession. They have the least amount of development out of the big 3 so don't try to say it was planned.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> SS sucks. It bombed Sakuras character. NH wasn't really toxic it just legit came out of nowhere. Anybody who says NH was planned needs to slap themselves.  That bitch didn't even get a on panel response to her confession. They have the least amount of development out of the big 3 so don't try to say it was planned.



Lel. These NaruSaku fans stay irate.


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> blue   i can't  even
> 
> 
> after hearing you say this, suddenly it would make sense if sarada was karin and sasuke's love child
> since karin is an orphan... ppfff



Yes. See? It makes sense. Stop laughing at me. 



> SS sucks. It bombed Sakuras character. NH wasn't really toxic it just legit came out of nowhere. Anybody who says NH was planned needs to slap themselves. That bitch didn't even get a on panel response to her confession. They have the least amount of development out of the big 3 so don't try to say it was planned.


Yeah this too. I don't mind NH at all, except in that it made SS happen, but if you seriously think it was developed you're delusional.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> SS sucks. It bombed Sakuras character. NH wasn't really toxic it just legit came out of nowhere. Anybody who says NH was planned needs to slap themselves.  That bitch didn't even get a on panel response to her confession. They have the least amount of development out of the big 3 so don't try to say it was planned.



Kishimoto disagree with you.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

nh was canonz all along?
 

kishimoto admitted to his failure of writing romances (like nh and ss) 
kishi can't even write his way out to save his lyfe, let alone sakura's


----------



## Mallow (Nov 10, 2014)

People do understand that planned is not the same as executed well? He could have outright stated in 1999 that Hinater with end up with nardo, but unless he actually did something about it, it's equally shit as if he didn't mention it at all. There's no difference.

The idea that all, all fucking characters *had* to have pairs, and all must be from the manga, and all must be married, and have kids in just, what was it 10 years or whatever, is just preposterous.

Either nardo's or sasooke's pair, while still shit, on it's own could be acceptable. Like oh well, in these 10 years stuff happened and nardo now fucks hinater. Maybe there was like a moment when he noticed her when he stopped being mentally challenged or something. Same with sasooke, like oh, well they probably matured up and actually fell in love somewhere after the manga. What the fuck ever, possible.

But since every character had to have a pair, no matter how outlandish for their characters it is to have a wife from what was established, and in just ~10 years, it shits even on the slightest chance of suspension of disbelief for main characters.


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kishimoto disagree with you.



If Kishi disagrees with a person that person is probably right.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

its quite clear that dat salad kid is karins

after finding out karin raped him in his sleep sasky stabbed her in the heart and this time he actually killed her

but then he sees that karin had a child with him, and it was his!

not having the heart to kill his own kid he dupes sakura into taking care of it and then gets the fuck outta there


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> its quite clear that dat salad kid is karins
> 
> after finding out karin raped him in his sleep sasky stabbed her in the heart and this time he actually killed her
> 
> ...




gud even though you're a good troll 

knowing all three of those character's personalities, your scenario sounds highly probable 

i can't


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue said:


> If Kishi disagrees with a person that person is probably right.



never said from the beginning, but at least since the Pain Arc. 6 years ago.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue said:


> I want to believe Salad is an orphan Sakura is raising.
> 
> I mean not really an orphan but if Sasuke is your dad you're pretty much an orphan.


I lol'ed. 

And what's this about ShikaTema not having development? What it had was implied time to develop, even before 699. In Season 1, Shikamaru was Temari's opponent, and Temari rescued him later on, at which point she reminded him of his mom. And when Season 2 started, the two were seen walking together. So it was quite possible to imagine that during all this time, Temari often came to Konoha, perhaps as an ambassador, and regularly interacted with Shikamaru during this time.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue said:


> I want to believe Salad is an orphan Sakura is raising.
> 
> I mean not really an orphan but if Sasuke is your dad you're pretty much an orphan.



I'm hoping that they got a divorce. It's really unlikely that Kishimoto would go through with it but it certainly makes sense given the utter disaster of their relationship. Is Sakura going to suppress herself forever around Sasuke, or will she ease up and start treating him the way that she does Naruto, Sai, and everyone else?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Mizura said:


> And what's this about ShikaTema not having development? What it had was implied time to develop, even before 699. In Season 1, Shikamaru was Temari's opponent, and Temari rescued him later on, at which point she reminded him of his mom. And when Season 2 started, the two were seen walking together. So it was quite possible to imagine that during all this time, Temari often came to Konoha, perhaps as an ambassador, and regularly interacted with Shikamaru during this time.



shikatema did have development
and it's better than nh and ss combined even though they had little panel time
it's just that kishimoto ditched it in favor of those shitty pairings later on
and also, he told his interviewers that shikamaru won't get a love line so... 

herp, kishi trolled 



Marsala said:


> I'm hoping that they got a divorce. It's really unlikely that Kishimoto would go through with it but it certainly makes sense given the utter disaster of their relationship. Is Sakura going to suppress herself forever around Sasuke, or will she ease up and start treating him the way that she does Naruto, Sai, and everyone else?



it would be a major development if sakura did that
but sakura doesn't have the guts to get a divorce/stand on her own two feet
because she's supposedly 'gentle around the man she loves' and has 'a kind heart' 

she will forever be submissive to sasuke, kissing his feet when he gets home, never having any ptsd episodes from the past of him choking her or trying to stab her

she has become the ultimate stepford wife


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Marsala said:


> *I'm hoping that they got a divorce.* It's really unlikely that Kishimoto would go through with it but it certainly makes sense given the utter disaster of their relationship.?



Sasuke and Sakura reconciled their relationship in 699. There are no ill feelings between them so it makes no sense for them to have a child together than get divorced later down the line.

This is really starting to get ridiculous. All these assumptions, and fan made delusions people keep making over SS that aren't even supported by the latest chapter.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Sasuke and Sakura reconciled their relationship in 699.: sag There are no ill feelings between them so it makes no sense for them to have a child together than get divorced later down the line.
> 
> This is really starting to get ridiculous. All these assumptions, and fan made delusions people keep making over SS that aren't even supported by the latest chapter.: facepalm




but what is life without hope 
actually ss is pretty hopeless


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 10, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I'm hoping that they got a divorce. It's really unlikely that Kishimoto would go through with it but it certainly makes sense given the utter disaster of their relationship. Is Sakura going to suppress herself forever around Sasuke, or will she ease up and start treating him the way that she does Naruto, Sai, and everyone else?



Sasuke deserves a special treatment as he is...Sasuke. 

As for divorce I would sooner expect them to live together but not married. Kinda like Vegeta with Bulma. Nothing official and Sasuke comes home wherever he feels like.

But nah, after said poke of affection and his darkness filled mind freed by Naruto's rasengan of love it isn't so unlikely that he really fell for her. He no longer wears vagabond rags so he most likely returned home, married and got a high position that requires him to travel often as he is the strongest in Konoha alongside Naruto.

Besides things like rape, adultery and divorce are quite unprecedented in shounen manga.

Murder or murder attempts hardly so.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Sasuke and Sakura reconciled their relationship in 699. There are no ill feelings between them so it makes no sense for them to have a child together than get divorced later down the line.
> 
> This is really starting to get ridiculous. All these assumptions, and fan made delusions people keep making over SS that aren't even supported by the latest chapter.



I guess Kishimoto is trying to reach out to his male fans and tell them that ''if you try to kill a woman twice, you can always negate all those hard feelings by putting two fingers to their forehead. Hoes love fingers to the forehead.''


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> but what is life without hope
> actually ss is pretty hopeless



>Calls SS hopeless
>Despite SS being canon
>Despite SS having a love child
>Despite Kishimoto most likey developing it in upcoming movie and/or mini series

But yes SS is hopeless

/sarcasm



Demetriuscapone said:


> I guess Kishimoto is trying to reach out to his male fans and tell them that ''if you try to kill a woman twice, you can always negate all those hard feelings by putting two fingers to their forehead. Hoes love fingers to the forehead.''



And what does this have to do with what I posted?


----------



## samishige (Nov 10, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> nh was canonz all along?
> 
> 
> kishimoto admitted to his failure of writing romances (like nh and ss)
> kishi can't even write his way out to save his lyfe, let alone sakura's


I wonder if was his reason to ask someone write fanfic and make it screenplay just to save his ass?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> >Calls SS hopeless
> >Despite SS being canon
> >Despite SS having a love child
> >Despite Kishimoto most likey developing it in upcoming movie and/or mini series
> ...



oh my bad
i mean that sakura is hopeless 
and sasuke is... hopeless too


----------



## -JT- (Nov 10, 2014)

Radon87000 said:


> Actually Sai had thought Ino to be ugly





Marsala said:


> InoSai only existed because Kishimoto didn't want Ino to completely lose to Sakura and so gave her the Sasuke replacement. It's pathetic. Especially since Sai thought that Ino was ugly and is literally obsessed with dicks.



I said 'one-sided' i.e. from Ino's point of view. In this way, it's not too dissimilar to NaruHina or SasuSaku.
And in Ino's dream she put Sai on the same level as Sasuke, so to her he's not a replacement as such.

But as I said in my first post in this thread, the development of this pairing (in fact, all of these canonised ones) was rubbish.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 10, 2014)

Demetriuscapone said:


> I guess Kishimoto is trying to reach out to his male fans and tell them that ''if you try to kill a woman twice, you can always negate all those hard feelings by putting two fingers to their forehead. Hoes love fingers to the forehead.''



It worked for Itachi when he "hoe'd" Sasuke that way countless times .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't doubt some of these were planned...but the fact that it comes off to many as if it wasn't, or the fact that in spite of the planning it was so poorly executed says a lot. If it was planned years in advance as I have heard it was, one would have expected more from this. Even with ShikaTema which I like, there was not a sufficient amount put behind it if this is what he had in mind. I think what is dumber as somebody stated before, is he seriously paired everyone off, and a writer doesn't need to do that at all.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Kishi's fucking terrible since he planned this out, can't believe one could make such shitty pairings canon willingly. 

I mean, SasuSaku has barely any development and NaruHina doesn't have much either.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Kishi's fucking terrible since he planned this out, can't believe one could make such shitty pairings canon willingly.
> 
> I mean, SasuSaku has barely any development and NaruHina doesn't have much either.



SS has a lot of development but most of it's negative. NH has little development but most of it's positive. See? it evens out 

Seriously, NS would have probably been the best route to go for if it wasn't for the fake confession, and numerous mentions of Sakura's love for Sasuke.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

That wouldn't have been any better. The shortcomings all stem ultimately from Kishi's awkwardness on the matter.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto, ns was most def the better route when it comes to pairimgs. I don't even think you could deny that.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> SS has a lot of development but most of it's negative. NH has little development but most of it's positive. See? it evens out
> 
> Seriously, NS would have probably been the best route to go for if it wasn't for the fake confession, and numerous mentions of Sakura's love for Sasuke.



The negative development is still the same, Sasuke telling Sakura to stop, Sasuke knocking out and leaving Sakura, etc.

NS is boring imo, the fake confession fucked everything up and Sakura loves Sasuke, it would be forced if she started lusting for Naruto's dick.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That wouldn't have been any better. The shortcomings all stem ultimately from Kishi's awkwardness on the matter.



I don't see why Kishi can't simply ask for help to write romance. Surely someone in Jump (mangaka, editor, assistant) knows how to write a decent romance subplot


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

"Says planned pairing"

"Didn't bother to develop said planned pairing with 700 chapters and 15 years", "instead does so with 1 hour and 30 minute movie done by anime team" 

GJ kishi 

I can believe he planned it from the start, he just didn't know how to write so it didn't look right regardless.
I wonder why he even bothered if his fallback was "i'm not good at it and i'm embarrassed".


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> The negative development is still the same, Sasuke telling Sakura to stop, Sasuke knocking out and leaving Sakura, etc.
> 
> NS is boring imo, the fake confession fucked everything up and Sakura loves Sasuke, it would be forced if she started lusting for Naruto's dick.



It would have been better than forcing Sasuke to fall in love with her through a  forehead poke.Going from I am not interested in you and stabbing her in genjutsu to falling in love in a few chapters.Thats shits forced too anyway AND has all the negative baggage on it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Normality said:


> Seto, ns was most def the better route when it comes to pairimgs. I don't even think you could deny that.



Do you want me to be honest? Speaking as the owner of the Anti-NH, NaruHina's lack of baggage is its boon. The matters between Naruto and his teammates had way too much of it. I would have preferred an open ending myself. Or at least, just make one pairing canon, and keep it at that. It wouldn't even have to be any of the main characters, it could be someone like Shikamaru and Temari.

I am not usually fond of "Babies Ever After" ending because they lead to this NEXT GENERATION crap.

Naruto GX.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone here watched/read Bakuman? The editors seem really important and stop the writers from doing stupid shit, didn't Kishi's editor make him create the shit that is Taka? 



Radon87000 said:


> It would have been better than falling in love with a forehead poke.Also going from I am not interested in you and stabbing her in genjutsu to falling in love in a few chapters.Thats shits forced too anyway AND has all the negative baggage on it



I agree.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Says planned pairing"
> 
> "Didn't bother to develop said planned pairing with 700 chapters and 15 years", "instead does so with 1 hour and 30 minute movie done by anime team"
> 
> ...



The movie is 1h50 from the differents sources, that's the longest Naruto movie ever it seems.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> The negative development is still the same, *Sasuke telling Sakura to stop, Sasuke knocking out and leaving Sakura, etc*.



Are you referring to 181 or 693? 

Personally I find 181 to be positive, and 693 negative(obviously); which is ironic because chapter 693 is titled "Once Again" and is basically a repeat of Sakura's confession in 181. 



> NS is boring imo, the fake confession fucked everything up and Sakura loves Sasuke, it would be forced if she started lusting for Naruto's dick.



I too find NS boring, but that's more of an opinion type thing. From a development standpoint Kishi could have easily made NS canon if he only made Sakura stop loving Sasuke 300 chapters ago.

Then again as an Sasuke fan I'm happy he ended up with someone who never gave up on.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Do you want me to be honest? Speaking as the owner of the Anti-NH, NaruHina's lack of baggage is its boon. The matters between Naruto and his teammates had way too much of it. I would have preferred an open ending myself. Or at least, just make one pairing canon, and keep it at that. It wouldn't even have to be any of the main characters, it could be someone like Shikamaru and Temari.
> 
> I am not usually fond of "Babies Ever After" ending because they lead to this NEXT GENERATION crap.
> 
> Naruto GX.



Thats probably because when Kishi tries to develop a pairing,baggage gets added to it as a result and hence pairings like ShikaTema which are lesser developed than NH seem better than it in comparison.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Anyone here watched/read Bakuman? The editors seem really important and stop the writers from doing stupid shit, didn't Kishi's editor make him create the shit that is Taka?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.



Well, Kishi definitely gave Taka the "shit" treatment. Even Oro and Kabuto got it despite being vastly more important plot wise than the the former gokage, Kankuro or Temari.

Karin was even the only Taka member that wasn't shown in 699. Either she attached herself so strongly to the tree so that she could enjoy a REALLY perverted dream with Sasuke or Kishi was just Kishi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The movie is 1h50 from the differents sources, that's the longest Naruto movie ever it seems.



I stand corrected, we get almost an episode's worth of extra content then 

But i agree largely with Seto, NH is really the 'best' of the 3 by far. The pairing isn't even apart of the T7 clusterfuck, and the biggest leverage you can use against it is development(lack of it for Hinata and the NH relationship really), there is nothing morally or inherently really outrageous about it like the other two unless Nadeshiko's are just not to your taste.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Are you referring to 181 or 693?
> 
> Personally I find 181 to be positive, and 693 negative(obviously); which is ironic because chapter 693 is titled "Once Again" and is basically a repeat of Sakura's confession in 181.
> 
> ...



I thought the "Thank you" was positive but the rest was neutral, in that scene.

Yeah, but people would probably just say that Sakura's shallow and started liking Naruto ever since he started growing stronger or hit puberty. 

Same. 



Arles Celes said:


> Well, Kishi definitely gave Taka the "shit" treatment. Even Oro and Kabuto got it despite being vastly more important plot wise than the the former gokage, Kankuro or Temari.
> 
> Karin was even the only Taka member that wasn't shown in 699. Either she attached herself so strongly to the tree so that she could enjoy a REALLY perverted dream with Sasuke or Kishi was just Kishi.



I know. 

I hope we never see Karin again.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I stand corrected, we get almost an episode's worth of extra content then
> 
> But i agree largely with Seto, NH is really the 'best' of the 3 by far. The pairing isn't even apart of the T7 clusterfuck, and the biggest leverage you can use against it is development(lack of it for Hinata and the NH relationship really), there is nothing morally or inherently really outrageous about it like the other two unless Nadeshiko's are just not to your taste.



That's what I got when I explained the concept of Yamato Nadeshiko's in the movie thread.
"This is an outdated concept from old times when Japan's view of women were even crappier than now."
"This isn't a good role model." or "I could never understand japan's taste in women" ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

Its better to be a Nadeshiko and have actual development than a wanna be tsundere and fail at life like Sakura  that's too much into hinata vs sakura, but i'd encourage people to watch Maison Ikkoku or read it  really nice series.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its better to be a Nadeshiko and have actual development than a wanna be tsundere and fail at life like Sakura  that's too much into hinata vs sakura, but i'd encourage people to watch Maison Ikkoku or read it  really nice series.



Thank you. Even though Godai piss me off


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Thank you. Even though Godai piss me off


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Sakura's attempt at being a tsundere is worse than Kaguya's attempt at being a villain.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

Kaguya..... As Sakura noted, she and Kaguya are both women. Maybe because of that fact Kaguya knew she was bound to irrelevance and tried to fight against it


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I stand corrected, we get almost an episode's worth of extra content then
> 
> But i agree largely with Seto, NH is really the 'best' of the 3 by far. The pairing isn't even apart of the T7 clusterfuck, and the biggest leverage you can use against it is development(lack of it for Hinata and the NH relationship really), there is nothing morally or inherently really outrageous about it like the other two unless Nadeshiko's are just not to your taste.



T7 clusterfuck? What is that?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Do you want me to be honest? Speaking as the owner of the Anti-NH, NaruHina's lack of baggage is its boon. The matters between Naruto and his teammates had way too much of it. I would have preferred an open ending myself. Or at least, just make one pairing canon, and keep it at that. It wouldn't even have to be any of the main characters, it could be someone like Shikamaru and Temari.
> 
> I am not usually fond of "Babies Ever After" ending because they lead to this NEXT GENERATION crap.



pretty sad that nh's only plus is that. 
kishi destroyed his own writing... 



> Naruto GX.



when you can think it, it exists:


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kaguya..... As Sakura noted, she and Kaguya are both women. Maybe because of that fact Kaguya knew she was bound to irrelevance and tried to fight against it



That was definitely one of her worst lines...


----------



## Marsala (Nov 10, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> T7 clusterfuck? What is that?



He's probably referring to Naruto and especially Sasuke and Sakura being dreadful characters in Part 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> T7 clusterfuck? What is that?



Its exactly what it sounds like, a clusterfuck compromised of team 7 members 

Basically as Marsala states it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> pretty sad that nh's only plus is that.
> kishi destroyed his own writing...
> 
> 
> ...



_"Nope! The deck is based off of your days in Team Seven and when your father sealed me. Plus, I added a way for you to re-summon me after you use the card to summon you more powerful." Kyuubi said. "By the way, my spirit lives in my card now." Naruto nodded.

"This is so cool!" Naruto said out loud.

"Kit, I've signed you up for Duel Academy, so you need to head to the Kaiba Dome." Naruto nodded before running to what Kyuubi had shown him as the Kaiba Dome. As he ran he bumped into a boy wearing a similar outfit to him. Naruto fell to the floor._

just what the fuck


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow, the butthurt is real.  Many people foresaw SasuSaku becoming canon, hence the huge fanbase (that actually fought with canon evidence).  I voted for ChouKarui... because WTF.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Wow, the butthurt is real.  Many people foresaw SasuSaku becoming canon, hence the huge fanbase (that actually fought with canon evidence).  I voted for ChouKarui... because WTF.



yeah and it was all one-sided and negative, meaning sakura did all the work 
sasuke was right about the 'make-believe fantasies': she pretty much romanced herself this whole time, such a sad girl

nobody's butthurt
we are able to see the huge flaws and holes in kishi's writing 
he's not a strong plot and character development writer




Seto Kaiba said:


> _"Nope! The deck is based off of your days in Team Seven and when your father sealed me. Plus, I added a way for you to re-summon me after you use the card to summon you more powerful." Kyuubi said. "By the way, my spirit lives in my card now." Naruto nodded.
> 
> "This is so cool!" Naruto said out loud.
> 
> ...



how it's even got a lot of reviews is beyond me


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 10, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> yeah and it was all one-sided and negative, meaning sakura did all the work
> sasuke was right about the 'make-believe fantasies': she pretty much romanced herself this whole time, such a sad girl
> 
> nobody's butthurt
> ...



I believe the manga has proven you wrong. 
(How about Sasuke couldn't let Sakura in because of his ambitions and if he was sane in the past SasuSaku would have been canon long ago)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Wow, the butthurt is real.  Many people foresaw SasuSaku becoming canon, hence the huge fanbase (that actually fought with canon evidence).  I voted for ChouKarui... because WTF.



What an airheaded thing to say. First of all, the size of fanbase doesn't lend validation to anything. Second of all, trying to retreat to this idea that people are jealous of it rather than disliking on the basis that it is fucked up is just more characteristic attempts of self-comfort from you all.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Wow, the butthurt is real.  Many people foresaw SasuSaku becoming canon, hence the huge fanbase (that actually fought with canon evidence).  I voted for ChouKarui... because WTF.



Just because a pairing is canon doesn't mean that it's any good. Like in Twilight.

SasuSaku is _worse_ than Twilight. That's why the vast majority of the fandom here hates it. Sakura was destroyed as a character back after the Kage Summit when she failed to even attempt to kill Sasuke and then gave up and left it all to Naruto despite all the hard work she'd put into helping both of them; SasuSaku happening anyway despite that paves over the ruins of her character.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2014)

Sasuke x Sakura is the best pairing, look how angry people are about it? It's fantastic


----------



## Rosi (Nov 10, 2014)

Do people in the Library actually care about NaruHina? There are like seven SS threads on the first page 


This pairing


----------



## FrayedThread (Nov 10, 2014)

SS, because I've always hated it.
ShikaTema made me a happy bean though


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> I believe the manga has proven you wrong. : tomato
> (How about Sasuke couldn't let Sakura in because of his ambitions and if he was sane in the past SasuSaku would have been canon long ago)




that's the worst thing to ever say 
poor sakura 

also just because the pairing's canon, doesn't mean that it had a great development


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 10, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> that's the worst thing to ever say
> poor sakura
> 
> also just because the pairing's canon, doesn't mean that it had a great development



To be fair all the pairings could have been developed better. Even that one that didn't become canon.

But that's cause Kishi sucks at romance, as he rightfully admits. 

Still doesn't change the fact that NaruHina and SasuSaku were always his intended pairings. Hence why they are canon even with him sucking at romance.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> To be fair all the pairings could have been developed better. Even that one that didn't become canon.
> 
> But that's cause Kishi sucks at romance, as he rightfully admits. : lmao
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that NaruHina and SasuSaku were always his intended pairings. Hence why they are canon even with him sucking at romance.




sucking at writing romance doesn't justify any of this bs and abuse


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

> Still doesn't change the fact that NaruHina and SasuSaku were always his intended pairings. Hence why they are canon even with him sucking at romance.



How is this relevant to, or change the criticisms most people have made?

You're basically stating that it made no difference how it happens as long as it happens, and you're evidently enough, fine with that. Many people clearly feel differently.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess I can understand that.  I think Itachi was better off evil and Obito's story was better when it started and ended in Kakashi's Gaiden but that's not how it turned out.   


Opinions~


----------



## ItNeverRains (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess I have to stop thinking that Naruto: Prophesied Bringer of World Peace was series-wrecking bullshit because hey, canon.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that NaruHina and SasuSaku were always his intended pairings. Hence why they are canon even with him sucking at romance.


really         ?



Elicit94 said:


> None of these pairings were ever meant to happen until some time after 2008, so basically SS was asspulled out of nowhere. It's like Sasuke was handed to Sakura to please a rabid fanbase.
> 
> Let that sink in.


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 10, 2014)

People thinking SasuSaku being canon makes it less shit...



hell, the way Kishi went about it, it only became more shit imo

No, okay. It's great it you're satisfied with Kishi's attempt at romance (well, _this_ attempt. Others were decent) Good for you. But don't think for one second that the majority here that dislike SS merely dislike it because of pairing wars. Granted, there are probably a few that dislike it mainly due to favoring another pair and are butthurt. But the majority? Nah, man.

Canon or no canon, given the entire writing of the ship--from beginning to end, looking at the foundation and dynamics of it-- there are many peeps and will _always_ be many peeps that think it's shit.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that NaruHina and SasuSaku were always his intended pairings. Hence why they are canon even with him sucking at romance.



Still doesn't change the terrible way he went about it..


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 10, 2014)

There's no excuse for canon pairings being written badly. If Kishi intended it from day 1, then he should've used that time to actually develop those relationships properly, instead of saying "Oh I suck at it so I'll avoid writing more scenes for them/give myself a pass for writing it badly". He should've made an attempt. The fact that he knew how this was going to turn out for so long just makes it that much *worse/*

SasuSaku fans should expect better for their pairing. They should be pissed off too by the way it was written and ended. A forehead poke scene doesn't make up for the writing surrounding it.

And no, NaruSaku didn't need to happen in place of SasuSaku. This isn't about what should've replaced NaruHina/SasuSaku, but rather, how SasuSaku (and even NaruHina to a lesser degree) should've been developed to begin with.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 10, 2014)

"I would just have to figure out how to go about it"

Oh geez, he must really hate SasuSaku! Just because he made it happen doesn't mean he actually likes it. The execution was pure comedy, and the readers will remember that forever.

He's even letting Studio Pierrot explain that crap, since he's too embarrassed to write romance nor does he really care about the developments that go into a pairing.


----------



## Milliardo (Nov 10, 2014)

there were equally bad developments outside of pairings yet nobody makes five threads hating on it...

its no secret with sasuke and sakura being the most hated characters on the board.. people are heavily biased here and it shows greatly.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 10, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> there were equally bad developments outside of pairings yet nobody makes five threads hating on it...
> 
> its no secret with sasuke and sakura being the most hated characters on the board.. people are heavily biased here and it shows greatly.




SasuSaku is the only pairing that actually ruined a character with the way it turned out. If you don't see that, you're equally biased. And I'm a Sakura fan. (still am, despite the last 2 chapters trying to tempt me otherwise)

I don't give a damn who Sakura ends up with as long as it doesn't violate her character. SasuSaku was the ship that most needed the proper development/time to make it work, and we didn't get that. As a consequence, it makes Sakura look bad. Really, really bad. That pisses me off, because she deserves better.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd have to pick Sasuke and Sakura, but if there was an "I'm OK with all of them" option, I'd pick that.


----------



## Milliardo (Nov 10, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> SasuSaku is the only pairing that actually ruined a character with the way it turned out. If you don't see that, you're equally biased.



what character is that?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Still doesn't change the terrible way he went about it..



This


----------



## Izaya (Nov 10, 2014)

ChouxKarui 

The rest are fine

/thread


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> there were equally bad developments outside of pairings yet nobody makes five threads hating on it...



This kind of argument is really ridiculous. Where the fuck have you people been? You act like other aspects of this story haven't been criticized just as heavily. You act like people haven't been talking about the themes this story has put forth intentional or otherwise all this time either, among other things. Like power inflation, and shoddy handling of other characters; protagonists most notably, and hanging threads the epilogue left.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> there were equally bad developments outside of pairings yet nobody makes five threads hating on it...
> 
> its no secret with sasuke and sakura being the most hated characters on the board.. people are heavily biased here and it shows greatly.



Really? 

Even if SasuSaku is criticised heavily, there's no problem with that. I like Obito and he's criticised a lot, I can see why people would hate him, but I don't give a shit.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> SasuSaku is the only pairing that actually ruined a character with the way it turned out. If you don't see that, you're equally biased. And I'm a Sakura fan. (still am, despite the last 2 chapters trying to tempt me otherwise)
> 
> I don't give a damn who Sakura ends up with as long as it doesn't violate her character. SasuSaku was the ship that most needed the proper development/time to make it work, and we didn't get that. As a consequence, it makes Sakura look bad. Really, really bad. That pisses me off, because she deserves better.


lol SS didnt ruin sakura brah, suckura was always shit, she just became even more of a pile of shit after dat happened


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 10, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Do people in the Library actually care about NaruHina? There are like seven SS threads on the first page
> 
> 
> This pairing



SS is outrage, whereas NH is basically harmless


----------



## Milliardo (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Still doesn't change the terrible way he went about it..



still doesn't change the terrible way he went about naruto and sasuke being buddies yet many people support it. 

but when it comes to sasuke and sakura we can't have that shit can we? 


i agree it was poorly developed but so many things were equally bad. 


this thread basically pinpoints how many people just hate sasusaku.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> still doesn't change the terrible way he went about naruto and sasuke being buddies yet many people support it.
> 
> but when it comes to sasuke and sakura we can't have that shit can we?
> 
> ...



Honestly, I've seen more people hating on Naruto and Sasuke's friendship, including myself. Though I haven't been here that long. It's only because SasuSaku was so terrible and still became canon that it's the talk, I guess.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

I think the only real issue about all this is that while it's enjoyable to think about how some of these came about, like Chouji and Karui, it wouldn't have killed Kishi to try to draw some of this out, especially the random bullshit of SS.

I swear if that kid is Karin's I will laugh so hard at the freak out.


----------



## Milliardo (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Honestly, I've seen more people hating on Naruto and Sasuke's friendship, including myself. Though I haven't been here that long. It's only because SasuSaku was so terrible and still became canon that it's the talk, I guess.


well i'm not really trying call you out itachi i'm just saying a lot more people hate sasusaku than most things in this manga.

i feel you are right you guys are allowed to hate the pairing its just overwhelming that its all over the place i guess.  

not that it wasn't expected though.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 10, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> still doesn't change the terrible way he went about naruto and sasuke being buddies yet many people support it.
> 
> but when it comes to sasuke and sakura we can't have that shit can we?
> 
> ...



u think we need  half a  dozen threads pointing out how terribly written nardo and saskys friendship is too?

actually im not sure why any havent been made cause it really is terrible

maybe its cause nardo isnt really saskys friend anyway and they barely interact anymore whereas sasky married suckura and lives with her now


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Naruto was derided all the time for his fixation on Sasuke, it was one of the biggest complaints about his character. For good reason too, some of his worst traits shone through because of it.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> I think the only real issue about all this is that while it's enjoyable to think about how some of these came about, like Chouji and Karui, it wouldn't have killed Kishi to try to draw some of this out, especially the random bullshit of SS.
> 
> I swear if that kid is Karin's I will laugh so hard at the freak out.



And this is the _reasonable criticism_


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> well i'm not really trying call you out itachi i'm just saying a lot more people hate sasusaku than most things in this manga.
> 
> i feel you are right you guys are allowed to hate the pairing its just overwhelming that its all over the place i guess.
> 
> not that it wasn't expected though.



I get that buddy, didn't think you were.

Well, SasuSaku is a relationship and bonds are meant to be extremely important in this Manga.

Shitty fights aren't really at the top of people's agenda, I guess.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Naruto was derided all the time for his fixation on Sasuke, it was one of the biggest complaints about his character. For good reason too, some of his worst traits shone through because of it.



you are my frieeeennnnddddddd ohhh you are my dreaaaaaammmmmm


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Corvida said:


> And this is the _reasonable criticism_





If anything though it's just...weird.  You make a movie that features them in their twenties and likely going through the explanation of canonization, but you can't be fucked to make any hint whatsoever in the final few chapters.  Granted some were painfully obvious like ShikaTema but it wouldn't hurt to flesh it out and it wouldn't hurt to punish Sasuke more for his stupidity, because fancy talks don't erode one's guilt.  And again I'd like to know just how Chouji and Karui shacked up that doesn't involve the use of bakai no jutsu in a special spot or consumption of too much BBQ and alcohol on both parties' ends.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2014)

Like I said, I think the main problem people have with the pairing is how quick Kishi had Sasuke have a change of heart and how quickly he had Sakura forgive him. The kind of person Sasuke became is the kind who would treat Sakura right, but Kishi rushed it, like he does many things. In general he wasn't good at developing the relationships. He focused more on the fights and less on the characters and their feelings, which hurt the manga overall by making people have a lack of care or positive feelings towards many of the characters and relationships themselves.

The way things progressed, Sasuke either had to end up with Sakura or stay a loner. He and Karin had almost _no_ development and he and Ino had even less interactions together, so it would have been even worse. In the end, I'm glad Sasuke found peace and Sakura got the ending she wanted, and that Sasuke is changed so it's not like the relationship is abusive (he was abusive before a relationship existed), but I could have just as easily accepted him ending up alone.

At least he can get started on dat clan restoration now.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 10, 2014)

I could probably give half a dry shit for pairings on a good day, but i can't deny that SasuSaku is the poorest.

I mean 5 chapters ago you had Sasuke mind raping Sakura telling her she'll just be in the way. Which is true but assholish as hell towards her. 

Then throughout the confrontation with Kaguya, Sasuke constantly tried to ditch Sakura and Kakashi branding them as useless annoyances. Sakura had to be saved by Kakashi and Naruto otherwise she'd be a goner for all Sasuke would care. 

Not going to mention all the other shit Sakura had to endure.

Meh, at the end of the day if the shippers and Sakura fans are happy with the ending then more power to them.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> I think the only real issue about all this is that while it's enjoyable to think about how some of these came about, like Chouji and Karui, it wouldn't have killed Kishi to try to draw some of this out, especially the random bullshit of SS.
> 
> I swear if that kid is Karin's I will laugh so hard at the freak out.



So would I. 

Sasuke: Sakura, I have something to ask you.
Sakura: Yes, yes, yes. 
Sasuke: ...
Sakura: ...
Sasuke: Eh, Karin just gave birth and I'm not down with this whole being a father business. I was wondering if you could raise Salad as your own.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 10, 2014)

I say ChouKarui, but only because there wasn't even an inkling of anything suggesting it might happen. Totally out of the blue. Otherwise it's not bad.


----------



## Splintered (Nov 10, 2014)

Looking at that poll, it's amazing though that people are still pretending that the criticism aimed at the way Sasusaku is presented is only coming from bitter NaruSaku fans or Sakura haters.  I'm neither, and Sakura is my favorite character, but the way she was handled in the last two chapters is just... really sad.

And I think the problem is that SasuSaku could have been salvageable.  I can swallow unconditional love, the idea that Sasuke somewhere had a soft spot for her, all of that.  But, sweet shinobi jesus, put some effort into it.  You can't give up years and years of watching Sasuke heap on abuse on Sakura and expect a   



to make us feel better about it.  I understand he did the same to Naruto, but Naruto was presented as his equal and got an emotional fight where they connected.  It's not the same with Sakura, she's never been his equal, and their relationship did more to take a toll on her self confidence than pretty much anything else.

Being bad at romance isn't necessarily a scapegoat.  It explains the lack of development between Naruhina and Shikatem, but you know what, most of us are fine with them.  I don't need a huge love story (which the former is getting anyway) to understand why they got together and that they are happy.  But there's something about the way that SasuSaku specifically is written that is filled with unfortunate messages and just makes people plain uncomfortable.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

If it was always meant to be canon, why do shit like this Kishi? Why?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 10, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> actually im not sure why any havent been made cause it really is terrible



I think its because we're all basically desensitized to it at this point 

Its the most relevant connection in the story, and despite how asinine it is, we all knew it was going to have the outcome that it did. Its why most Naruto fans can very casually make SN jokes about how they're already canon, and what have you.

Even though SS is basically just as bad, it was never passed off as this super speshul bond like Naruto and Sasuke was. It was never treated like a guarantee, and the presentation was almost always negative. Basically we were prepared for one and not the other.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 10, 2014)

Itachі said:


> If it was always meant to be canon, why do shit like this Kishi? Why?



To  prepare  this


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Gunners said:


> So would I.
> 
> Sasuke: Sakura, I have something to ask you.
> Sakura: Yes, yes, yes.
> ...



Funny and I like it but if I had to think realistically I'd bank more on Sasuke having relations with Karin during his redemption tour and Karin buying the farm via childbirth and Sasuke out of guilt or obligation brings Caesar Zeppeli Salad back to Konoha and raises her as the SS daughter, completely marginalizing Sakura yet again.

Despite hurt Sakura feels, that's actually something decent in a plot amirite?



Kahvehane said:


> I say ChouKarui, but only because there wasn't even an inkling of anything suggesting it might happen. Totally out of the blue. Otherwise it's not bad.



It was random, but that's half the fun.  ChouIno would've ruined InoShikaCho now that I think about it in retrospect.



Splintered said:


> Looking at that poll, it's amazing though that people are still pretending that the criticism aimed at the way Sasusaku is presented is only coming from bitter NaruSaku fans or Sakura haters.  I'm neither, and Sakura is my favorite character, but the way she was handled in the last two chapters is just... really sad.
> 
> And I think the problem is that SasuSaku could have been salvageable.  I can swallow unconditional love, the idea that Sasuke somewhere had a soft spot for her, all of that.  But, sweet shinobi jesus, put some effort into it.  You can't give up years and years of watching Sasuke heap on abuse on Sakura and expect a
> 
> ...



You knew damn well Kishi couldn't find a good way to have Sasuke be a martyr or heroic sacrifice so in a panic he made this.  Being bad at romance does indeed excuse NH or ShikaTema, since the latter was fucking obvious from the get-go and only a fool would think otherwise.

The thing about SS is that there needed to be more proof than just words and a time skip that homeboy redeemed himself.  It was just automatic assumption and poof magic fairy time land.  That's not bad romance.  That's just awful writing.  

It wouldn't kill someone to write a progressive chapter.


----------



## Cord (Nov 10, 2014)

I did not vote for SasuSaku because something actually good came out of the relationship.

<-----


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> I did not vote for SasuSaku because something actually good came out of the relationship.
> 
> <-----



You know that's Karin's daughter, right?


----------



## Cord (Nov 10, 2014)

Sure. We'll see about that.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

lol some people in this thread.

Brhhjfbsd It's cannon who cares. Kishi always wanted Sakura to end up with Sasuke. It dont matter he abused the fuck outta her and gave her a tine apology. Its cool now. He tried killing her, verbally abusing her but its cool now. Stupid Saku haters and NS shippers. They're so salty. Why cant they accept that Sakura's character was completely mutilated for SS? So fucking salty. They're a mine of salt. I'm so smart.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2014)

I voted SS even though something good came out of it.

Salad is awesome though


----------



## Itachі (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol, you can't insist that Salad is Karin's daughter.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Sure. We'll see about that.



It's them glasses and sneaky personality. 

100% trufax...watch me.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 10, 2014)

Out of the ones listed SasuSaku is the worst, easy


----------



## Magician (Nov 10, 2014)

SasukexKarin
SakuraxVirginity

Teh worst.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

> Prime Hiruzen





All that hype...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Wow, the butthurt is real.  Many people foresaw SasuSaku becoming canon, hence the huge fanbase (that actually fought with canon evidence).  I voted for ChouKarui... because WTF.



Darkie...you know that's not a real argument 

If NS had become canon, it would not have made it any less shit considering how Sakura would have done a complete 180 in less than 5 chapters after not contributing to anything regarding Naruto or his struggle.

That's how Sasuke, Sakura and Sasusaku are right now even for people not even interested in pairings for this series.



Milliardo said:


> there were equally bad developments outside of pairings yet nobody makes five threads hating on it...



Uh...apparently you didn't notice threads ranting about how Sasuke was turned OOC to be redeemed, how Pein was an absolute joke, how Obito was a terrible loser, how Kaguya was an absolute non entity, how Madara had to be absolutely destroyed potential wise, how the themes of the manga warped from "loser who never gives up with only hard work shaping his own future" to "it only matters who you were born to, what powers you have inherited, and how your destiny is shaped by outside forces without fail"


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 10, 2014)

Corvida said:


> To  prepare  this



Kishi made foreshadowing pretty obvious, especially in the last 50 chapters


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 10, 2014)

^And Naruto did a 180 for Hinata. Naruto constantly reminded us that he loved Sakura yet he ends up with Hinata. How is that any better than NS? NS had the development. You could see Sakura moving on from Sasuke who treated her like shit. What reason did Naruto have to stop loving Sakura? None. NS was the only pairing to actually have a real, developed positive bond whether it be romantic or not. SS was the devil and NH was invisible.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Sakura finally winning a pool


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 10, 2014)

InoSai. 

Only because I'm pretty sure Sai thought she was a butterface. And he was also a homosexual with a penis obsession. 

More crack than ChouKarui.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> You know that's Karin's daughter, right?


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

I knew Europeans were pretentious but I didn't know they had so many retards among them.  What the hell does this even mean?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2014)

do anyone feel sasuxkarin would have been better? because I do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2014)

Karin looked cool when she fought against spiral zetsu unleashing her uzumaki chains and utilizing her healing for combat purposes. She should have been doing shit like that a long time ago, making herself useful


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

MS81 said:


> do anyone feel sasuxkarin would have been better? because I do.



At least Karin would've gotten off to all the violence on her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> I knew Europeans were pretentious but I didn't know they had so many retards among them.  What the hell does this even mean?



[Youtube]WFoC3TR5rzI[/Youtube]


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2014)

SasuSaku and Ino Sai...


----------



## Horan (Nov 10, 2014)

Amol said:


> I like Sasusaku but I don't like how it happened





I was so into this ship but the least Kishimoto could have done is see how Sasuke grew to fall in love with her. 699 was a kind of nice resolution for their _reconciliation_ as friends, but 700 was like: ??????? ok


but i picked inosai because their child is an extraterrestrial. at least salad looks nice.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Karin looked cool when she fought against spiral zetsu unleashing her uzumaki chains and utilizing her healing for combat purposes. She should have been doing shit like that a long time ago, making herself useful





MS81 said:


> do anyone feel sasuxkarin would have been better? because I do.





Mael said:


> At least Karin would've gotten off to all the violence on her.



Karin's disgusting, and you should feel disgusted for saying this shit.



and people bash Sakura.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2014)

MS81 said:


> do anyone feel sasuxkarin would have been better? because I do.



Like ten million times better.
They actually got time to develop with each other and she is the only one that could place sasuke in his place or talk back to him.

Besides it would had been paralulz! and I used to believe that paralulz where good in this manga, no?



Zef said:


> Karin's disgusting, and you should feel disgusted for saying this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> and people bash Sakura.



Well the thing is, Sasuke never treated Karin as bad as he treated Sakura. You know how obsessive are the Uzumaki's and besides she used to be bitten. Also I am not saying it was cool from her part to forgive the sauce so quickly but, I am saying that they would had made sense spawning kids.


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Karin's disgusting, and you should feel disgusted for saying this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> and people bash Sakura.



I'm not a Narufag so I can't really feel disgusting about what I said.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> I'm not a Narufag so I can't really feel disgusting about what I said.



>Not a "Narufag"
>Cares enough to vote SS

Am I missing something?


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> >Not a "Narufag"
> >Cares enough to vote SS
> 
> Am I missing something?



Just because one votes doesn't mean they're inherently passionate about writing about a particular character not even involved in this.  Why should I feel disgusting over a tongue-in-cheek reference to Karin's oddball behavior?

Not in the mood to really go over this, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mizura (Nov 10, 2014)

Huh, the proportion of votes for SasuSaku has actually gone down. It wasa close to 80% to start with, now it's just 2/3.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Well the thing is, Sasuke never treated Karin as bad as he treated Sakura.



Holy fucking shit. 


Sasuke stabbed Karin


Called her useless

*Spoiler*: __ 








And told Sakura to kill her


Anyone who supports SK then bashes SS needs to get their head checked


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Nobody here is really supporting SK, buddy.

We just think that Karin's a freak who'd get off on Sasuke's penchant for violence.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Nobody here is really supporting SK, buddy.
> 
> We just think that *Karin's a freak who'd get off on Sasuke's penchant for violence*.



Dude. The guy I quoted is a Taka fan and SK shipper.

I know what the fuck I'm talking about. 

EDIT: So because Karin would enjoy getting treated like shit makes SK more tolerable?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Karin's disgusting, and you should feel disgusted for saying this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> and people bash Sakura.


Karin at the very least was a fucked up person
Kishimoto doesn't try to potray her as a perfect female lead


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Dude. The guy I quoted is a Taka fan and SK shipper.
> 
> I know what the fuck I'm talking about.



Really?  He's always been a Suigetsu and Karin shipper.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Holy fucking shit.
> 
> 
> Sasuke stabbed Karin
> ...




Well, it appeared that Karin wasnt really useless even in that state, she served as a distraction so that the sauce may attempt to kill "his beloved true love"

Get your shit together sherlock, SK making more sense than SS doesnt mean it's great but that it would make more sense on the writting of this story
Besides Sauce is sayin that she is a burden in that state, not that she is useless. Karin was always everything but useless. Crazy? yup, a bitch? ofc, obsessive and big mouthed? yep, but not useless.

Did she treated her bad? yes, but as bad as sakura? LOL Sakura it's on a way different league.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Huh, the proportion of votes for SasuSaku has actually gone down. It wasa close to 80% to start with, now it's just 2/3.



The votes for SaiIno and ChoKarui in particular has kind of lightened it a bit. Still it's quite a blowout.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> EDIT: So because Karin would enjoy getting treated like shit makes SK more tolerable?



They would be more tolerable because they actually spent time together in the story and developed. Sakura's development with sasuke it's almost none existent.
I am not saying that they are great nor am I saying that I ship them, just that they make more sense to me than Sasu Saku.
Also it's pretty retarded when People throw Karin to Suigetsu just so they can have their preicious best love story of Sasu Saku.



Seto Kaiba said:


> The votes for SaiIno and ChoKarui in particular has kind of lightened it a bit. Still it's quite a blowout.



Too bad you can only have one vote.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> *Karin at the very least was a fucked up person*
> Kishimoto doesn't try to potray her as a perfect female lead



I'm tired of people making excuses for Karin. Shit character is shit character whether they're "fucked up" or not. What makes Karin so terrible is the fact that Sasuke nearly killed her and she expressed pleasure over it. I don't give a shit if she's insane, the fact people propose that Sasuke should end up with her is disgusting especially when said people turn around and bash SS.

ASS- SS is bad because it's abusive
ASS- At least with SK Karin will like being abused

What the actual fuck? 



Suigetsu said:


> Well, it appeared that Karin wasnt really useless even in that state, she served as a distraction so that the sauce may attempt to kill "his beloved true love".



What are you even trying to argue with this? Karin tried to warn Sakura about what Sasuke was attempting to do. 



> Get your shit together sherlock, SK making more sense than SS doesnt mean it's great but that it would make more sense on the writting of this story.



That's the thing though. SK doesn't make sense PERIOD. Sakura is a main character who has known Sasuke before he defected Konoha. Karin is an irrelevant character who wasn't  even shown on panel with the rest of Taka in 699.

Sakura has the sense not to pursue a relationship with Sasuke while he's still in darkness

Karin doesn't give a shit and will run into Sasuke's arms even if he was trying to kill her.


> *Besides Sauce is sayin that she is a burden in that state, not that she is useless. *Karin was always everything but useless. Crazy? yup, a bitch? ofc, obsessive and big mouthed? yep, but not useless.



This is pathetic.


> Did she treated her bad? yes, but as bad as sakura? LOL Sakura it's on a way different league.



You must be joking. Karin's treatment by Kishimoto and Sasuke is a hundred times worse than Sakura's will ever be. Sakura ended up with the man she loves and has a daughter. Karin received no closure whatsoever.


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

I also love how Seto who is so adamant over how terrible SS is has nothing to say to a guy defending SK.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef, People don't care about Karin masochism because she is crazy
Guess what, All of Taka are crazy
Suigetsu admits he likes killing people for fun and Juugo worships Kimminaro and Sasuke to the point of accepting being a slave to them . 
Nobody gives a shit about them being Insane because they are insane  
Its like thinking Madara is a terrible character for killing people when he is a villain who is meant to kill people


----------



## Zef (Nov 10, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Zef, People don't care about Karin masochism because she is crazy
> Guess what, All of Taka are crazy
> Suigetsu admits he likes killing people for fun and Juugo worships Kimminaro and Sasuke to the point of accepting being a slave to them .
> Nobody gives a shit about them being Insane because they are insane
> Its like thinking Madara is a terrible character for killing people when he is a villain who is meant to kill people



Thanks for telling me things I already know.

You don't seem to get the point. 

>Call SS abusive
>Claim SK is better
>Use "insanity" as an excuse for why it's better

People are basically giving a pass on SK just because of Karin's supposed insanity.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> I also love how Seto who is so adamant over how terrible SS is has nothing to say to a guy defending SK.



1. I was watching wrestling. 

2. SasuKarin is fucked up, unequivocally so.

3. Your constant attempts trying to be clever are painful, it's beyond your ability. 

4. SasuKarin has shit to do with this thread.

You've already reached that desperate place I was warning you about.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 10, 2014)

Zef said:


> Thanks for telling me things I already know.
> 
> You don't seem to get the point.
> 
> ...


Like I said before
Sakura is meant to be a normal person, Not A disturbed character with Mental issues and a shitty childhood, Kishi even calls her the perfect Female Lead. 
Karin on the other hand is meant to be a irregular person, She spended years with Orochimaru which likely fucked her up. 
Its the same reason why People have a problem with Itachis retcon, When he was meant to be a phsycopath His actions were fine because Kishi doesn't try to make them normal or what a sane person would do. But then Kishi retcons him and tries to justify all of his actions and tries to make Itachi the ideal shinobi


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 10, 2014)

How can someone not understand that Karin is a villain, so it doesn't matter who she's with or if they abuse her. That's not portrayed as a good thing, but rather just an event that occurred. Same as Kimimaro's messed up relationship with Orochimaru. Sakura ending up with Sasuke however was portrayed as a good thing. However, most people don't think it's a good thing that she kept forgiving his abuse and eventually, after enough begging, was allowed to be with him. Which is why the ending is stupid to some people.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 10, 2014)

kishimoto is a terrible person for influencing poor impressionable minds like this


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 10, 2014)

After an interview that proves that none of these pairings were intended until some time after 2008, we get this:

*Sasuke tries to kill Sakura because of Konoha's treatment of Itachi*

He secretly loved her, he was just in the darrrrknesss. 

*Sasuke changes plan from revenge to revolution, and Sakura does not give a shit about his murder attempts*

He was just in the darrrrknesss. 

*Sasuke admits that the only person he felt the need to kill was Naruto*

He was just in the darrrrknesss. 

*Random forehead poke asspull*

Kyaaaaaa he loved her all this time!!!!!

I totally need self-awareness. I was wrong the whole time.


----------



## MR T (Nov 11, 2014)

Lee got a kid, and it could only mean Lee+1010 =leeten


----------



## Tangle (Nov 11, 2014)

Zef said:


> Karin's disgusting, and you should feel disgusted for saying this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> and people bash Sakura.



Karin is hilarious tho. 
People are disgusting for shipping SasuKarin? wat



Suigetsu said:


> Well the thing is, Sasuke never treated Karin as bad as he treated Sakura.



Karin is the person he has treated the absolute worst out of everyone.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

200 Votes...


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 11, 2014)

Why you counting tho?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

Because I want to. I mean it's right there. Not like you can miss it.


----------



## Bellville (Nov 11, 2014)

Normality said:


> Why you counting tho?


It's funny to see repeated claims that those hating on it are just butthurt NarSak shippers when there's clearly a greater and more general audience that are critics of this shit.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 11, 2014)

*@ Zef*

Karin is a very intriguing character and can easily be more complex then just "Sasuke-kun" running gag that is more pitiful then funny.

Lets be honest.  No one finds Karin funny, only gross.

Regardless, stop bashing a beautiful woman who is just as broken as Sasuke himself is.

*@Tangle* Kishimoto himself treats Karin just as bad.  The no-show ending proves it.

Honestly, I'm offended because he is doing to Taka exactly what he had Naruto tell Sasuke he would never do.



She was used and thrown away after sacrificing her own blood, sweat, and tears for everyone.





*@ anyone waiting for me to comment on pairings*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




idgas


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm a NS fan but this ending is fucked in more ways than one. It's not just the pairings it's the whole damn thing.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 11, 2014)

kishi never planned the pairings
in fact, kishi never planned as he went along (see asspulls in many chapters of this series. it's like fillers on steroids, except canon.) 
he probably saw naruto and sasuke reconciling again, but that's far as his byakugan-less, sarutobi's crystal ball-less eyes could see 
and anyone could see that one coming... D: 

even making these shit pairings canon didn't turn it into a gold mine
just made the pairings shittier


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 11, 2014)

sasusaku by leaps, bounds and beyond. no doubt, no question.


----------



## Valtieri (Nov 11, 2014)

It would have made more sense for Sakura to end up with Lee, not Sasuke.


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't hate SS, but it felt rushed to me. Something was missing. It almost felt like Bulma X Vegeta happening out of the blue.

I didn't like Sasuke's sudden 180 degrees change. More development would've been nice.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 11, 2014)

Tobi-kun01 said:


> I don't hate SS, but it felt rushed to me. Something was missing. It almost felt like Bulma X Vegeta happening out of the blue.
> 
> I didn't like Sasuke's sudden 180 degrees change. More development would've been nice.


Its not compareable to VegetaXBulma. Vegeta had a reason to change his mind with Freezas death and son goku being the foretold ssj.

Vegeta was a blank from that moment onward and the dragonballs can revive the dead sooo that one is not that bad too.

Bulma never tried to kill Vegeta despite her love or similar things.
If Sasukes heel face turn happened after the cooporation against kaguya or after itachis revelation it might've been more believeable.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 11, 2014)

sikumega said:


> Its not compareable to VegetaXBulma. Vegeta had a reason to change his mind with Freezas death and son goku being the foretold ssj.
> 
> Vegeta was a blank from that moment onward and the dragonballs can revive the dead sooo that one is not that bad too.
> 
> ...



Vegeta got way more dead innocents under his belt though and didn't carry some eye that drove him insane or whatever curse of hatred. No insanity excuse.

Ah, and I still recall how he let C19 destroy Bulma's ship which carried both her and his infant kid. When Future Trunks confronted him about that Vegeta said that he doesn't give a damn about them and told him to get out of the way.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 11, 2014)

Its not about judging right or wrong it's about if it makes sense to temporarly hook up with bulma and my answer would be why not.

For sasuke to become a caring father and husband however.......


----------



## Hitt (Nov 11, 2014)

Bellville said:


> It's funny to see repeated claims that those hating on it are just butthurt NarSak shippers when there's clearly a greater and more general audience that are critics of this shit.



This is a truly laughable argument from SS shippers.

I mean there are several NH shippers who voted for SS too.  I guess they're butthurt NS shippers too right?


----------



## Zef (Nov 11, 2014)

Valtieri said:


> It would have made more sense for Sakura to end up with Lee, not Sasuke.



Yes, Sakura should end up with a guy she hasn't had much interaction with since part 1. 

Let's just give her to Lee because he wants her


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Zef said:


> Yes, Sakura should end up with a guy she hasn't had much interaction with since part 1.
> 
> Let's just give her to Lee because he wants her


> seriously trying to glorify Sakura's interaction with Sasuke compared to that she had with Lee


----------



## Zef (Nov 11, 2014)

Why won't this damn thread just die?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 11, 2014)

izzyisozaki said:


> > seriously trying to glorify Sakura's interaction with Sasuke compared to that she had with Lee



 She had with Lee?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

Zef said:


> Why won't this damn thread just die?



...whines Zef as he continues posting in the thread.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 11, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...whines Zef as he continues posting in the thread.



Zef is just a pissed off ss fan who just can't stand to see the increasing number of votes for ss


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Corvida said:


> She had with Lee?



Part 1 interaction. You know, from where you guys try to prove Sasuke's hidden love for Sakura all along.


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2014)

They will increase as long as we keep the threat afloat. Its a good deal.


----------



## Radon87000 (Nov 11, 2014)

Zef said:


> Yes, Sakura should end up with a guy she hasn't had much interaction with since part 1.
> 
> Let's just give her to Lee because he wants her



Comparing Sakura's interactions with Sasuke and those with Lee and implying the former is better


----------



## Itachі (Nov 11, 2014)

Lee's way too fucking good for Sakura, she doesn't deserve him.

Gai sensei would not allow the marriage.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Lee's way too fucking good for Sakura, she doesn't deserve him.
> 
> Gai sensei would not allow the marriage.



Yes, I agree. Tenten was a far better match.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 11, 2014)

Tenten is cool, she should have been developed. Actually, looking at the developed characters maybe we should be content with underdeveloped nicely designed characters like Genma.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 11, 2014)

izzyisozaki said:


> Part 1 interaction. You know, from where you guys try to prove Sasuke's hidden love for Sakura all along.



Of course,. part one as with  every one not being Shika-fucking-maru.

But I repeat-She _had_ with Lee?

I mean, anything, something substantially different to a millitesimaly watered down version of what she had with part one Naruto?

And meaningful to part 2-not only to her, but for Lee himself, besides the most meaningful person in his life...Gai Sensei?


----------



## Zef (Nov 11, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...whines Zef as he continues posting in the thread.



You obviously missed out that my post was supposed to be ironic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

Zef said:


> You obviously missed the irony of my post.



...says Zef as he desperately tries to save face, realizing his folly.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Of course,. part one as with  every one not being Shika-fucking-maru.
> 
> But I repeat-She _had_ with Lee?
> 
> ...



Sorry, but you're going to have to to rewrite this. I have no idea what your point is, if you have one.


----------



## Zef (Nov 11, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...says Zef as he desperately tries to save face, realizing his folly.



...says Seto as he refuses to admit he (once again) jumped the gun.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

izzyisozaki said:


> Sorry, but you're going to have to to rewrite this. I have no idea what your point is, if you have one.



izzy: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]WFoC3TR5rzI[/youtube]


----------



## Corvida (Nov 11, 2014)

izzyisozaki said:


> Sorry, but you're going to have to to rewrite this. I have no idea what your point is, if you have one.



Same point as implying Lee was [Ianything[/I] to Sakura at all. Even in his own Spin off. The Valtieri post that started all.None at all.

Seto


----------



## Rios (Nov 11, 2014)

If you want to pair Sakura with someone you must really dislike this someone.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2014)

holy shit almost 700 posts

the rage is real


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> izzy:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Are you cheering for me?



Corvida said:


> Same point as implying Lee was [Ianything[/i] to Sakura at all. Even in his own Spin off. The Valtieri post that started all.None at all.
> 
> Seto



So let me translate this. Treating someone normally means "I don't care about you" but blatant disregard speaks volumes about one's love.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 11, 2014)

When he's faking that disregard, yeah. Which was confirmed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

izzy...she's not making a point. That's my point. She hasn't been able to at all, none of them have. Which can bring a valid question of why this thread persists but...whatever. What's clear is she nor any of them are particularly pleased about the heavy criticism toward SasuSaku, nor that the results would be such a blowout. All it is, as it has been from the start, is an attempt at self-consolation over these matters. 



Zef said:


> ...says Seto as he refuses to admit he (once again) jumped the gun.



Jumped the gun on...? I saw irony, maybe not in the way you intended. Yet without any indication of intent, you are expecting it to be read? That's just stupid.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 11, 2014)

ch1p said:


> When he's faking that disregard, yeah. Which was confirmed.



Horribly written. Confirmed.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 11, 2014)

izzyisozaki said:


> So let me translate this. Treating someone normally means "I don't care about you" but blatant disregard speaks volumes about one's love.



Oh but werent  we speaking about the Precciousss Part One?

Then, 1-0

And if we go to repercussions on part two Sakura

2-0

Should we speak of blatant disregard?

Lets speak then  about w_ho were you?
_


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2014)

Fifty shades of SasuSaku 


i need a fanfic about this


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 11, 2014)

Wat                .


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, 5o shades of shit is as terrible as SS.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2014)

i just know one thing, my OTP was canon through the whole manga no matter what people say, SasuNaru it is


----------



## Itachі (Nov 11, 2014)

Isn't the guy from 50 Shades of Grey more filthy than Sasuke?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 11, 2014)

Exactly. Hinata and Sakura will always be beards. And Naruto and Sasuke's kids will have the same sort of relationship as they did, only it won't be BANNED IN TOKYO for being gay.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 11, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Exactly. Hinata and Sakura will always be beards. And Naruto and Sasuke's kids will have the same sort of relationship as they did, only it won't be BANNED IN TOKYO for being gay.



As we put in Spain, there?s always consolation for the willing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Exactly. Hinata and Sakura will always be beards. And Naruto and Sasuke's kids will have the same sort of relationship as they did, only it won't be BANNED IN TOKYO for being gay.


SasuNaru reigns supreme, Kishi only made Naruto and Sasuke get girls to have children that can finally consumate their love story


----------



## Addy (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> holy shit almost 700 posts
> 
> the rage is real


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 11, 2014)

SasuSaku obviously. Glad to see nearly 66% of the votes have gone there which shows we ain't into abusive relationships.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 11, 2014)

That's a flawed premise, Addy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2014)

Addy said:


>


it just managed to be the biggest event of the ending of one of the best sellers manga of all time

get two controversial characters who had a controversial story together and this is what you get 

this shit will never go away, 50 years from now people will still talk about the massive breakdown, salty, butthurt petition, twitter harassment, rage at absurd abusive pairing ending together, etc etc  

SasuSaku is a legend in manga history already


----------



## ButterflyGod (Nov 11, 2014)

Where's the "all of them" option?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 11, 2014)

no but, without joking here... the problem about SasuSaku is not that it happened, its how it happened on Sakura's ending.

when Sakura asked to go with Sasuke again i just fell off my chair, Kishi wanted to keep parallulz but he didnt think about how much damage he would make to her character.


----------



## ButterflyGod (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> no but, without joking here... the problem about SasuSaku is not that it happened, its how it happened on Sakura's ending.
> 
> when Sakura asked to go with Sasuke again i just fell off my chair, Kishi wanted to keep parallulz but he didnt think about how much damage he would make to her character.



She shouldn't have asked. She should have told him she was going with him and given him a "this is not up for discussion" look. I would have respected her a little more there. I may even have been ok with the rest of everything else if she'd gone with him.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> no but, without joking here... the problem about SasuSaku is not that it happened, its how it happened on Sakura's ending.
> 
> when Sakura asked to go with Sasuke again i just fell off my chair, Kishi wanted to keep parallulz but he didnt think about how much damage he would make to her character.



Comparing their relationship to Sasuke's with Itachi is not really a good thing, too. That was unbelievably dysfunctional to the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2014)

ButterflyGod said:


> She shouldn't have asked. She should have told him she was going with him and given him a "this is not up for discussion" look. I would have respected her a little more there. I may even have been ok with the rest of everything else if she'd gone with him.



Sakura is a kind girl...and more importantly, she's "childlike" around Sasuke. Asking her to do what your suggesting would turn the entire relationship into a different one.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Nov 11, 2014)

sikumega said:


> For sasuke to become a caring father and husband however.......



he'll always respond with 'yeah sorry' to all their needs and run away


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 11, 2014)

sauske pretty much ruined his dream of remaking the clan if salad really is sakura's kid. too much fodder genes mixed in. salad is going to need hatred from thousands of indras just to overcome that hurdle, and maybe unlock half a pixel of the first tomoe


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 11, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> sauske pretty much ruined his dream of remaking the clan if salad really is sakura's kid. too much fodder genes mixed in. salad is going to need hatred from thousands of indras just to overcome that hurdle, and maybe unlock half a pixel of the first tomoe



it's ok
sasuke probably made sakura eradicate most of her genes in sarada before birth 
sakura is a skilled medic-nin after all 
and also a wymen 
those two things don't come in handy for nothing


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 11, 2014)

Even on IGN *a gaming site*, one of the writers reviewed and said that SasuSaku was of all the pairings, the strangest one.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it just managed to be the biggest event of the ending of one of the best sellers manga of all time
> 
> get two controversial characters who had a controversial story together and this is what you get
> 
> ...



Ha, such arrogance to think this shitty little manga has that kind of longevity.

In 50 years Naruto won't even be an ultra obscure trivia question, much less a garbage pairing that was canonized by it.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 11, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Ha, such arrogance to think this shitty *little manga* has that kind of longevity.
> 
> In 50 years Naruto won't even be an ultra obscure trivia question, much less a garbage pairing that was canonized by it.



200 million sales, if naruto is a_ little manga_ I wonder what 98% of every other manga which is below it are.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah, hitt you fucked. Naruto is massive. It's prob gonna be one of the biggest mangas of all time.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 11, 2014)

SasSak is so obsessed with NaruSaku no one can state anything without being "one of them", which is pretty funny, considering the ship's track record of murder attempts and verbal put downs that are enough to make any other relationship in this manga look good.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2014)

SasuSaku. Sakura should have fall in love with Naruto while Hinata steals Naruto from her. Her tears would have been priceless.


----------



## kenshinhimura (Nov 11, 2014)

No one beats SS in this category.


----------



## Cord (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay, will you guys knock it off and stop talking about each other or other fandoms and keep the discussion strictly on-topic? Please?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 12, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Okay, will you guys knock it off and stop talking about each other or other fandoms and keep the discussion strictly on-topic? Please?



OK, to be fair, discussion only derailed because in response...the only response...to actual criticism of SasuSaku, were to just go at the throats of those that dared do so. So what are you gonna do when predictably in response to such criticism about half a dozen accusations of being 'salty' are made as they have everywhere else?


----------



## Cord (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure why it's difficult to just ignore those kinds of responses at this point and report them instead of responding to them further.

I'm on mobile right now and it's difficult to look over these and delete that many posts so all I can do for now is to give a warning.

Oh yeah, speaking of which, the overuse of the word salt/y is getting damn annoying. Seriously, guys.


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol, where's the option that of being completely satisfied?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 12, 2014)

i'm not saying that i support the big 3 or the canon pairings and the ending with those abhorred abominations running around konoha. 
because i don't. 
but i just realized... 

there's something so profoundly beautiful in ns not being canon. 
naruto learns to let go. 

and i can see myself in that as well because a while ago, i realized that my unrequited crush/interest/whatever was never going to be realized. 
i had to learn how to let it go. 

naruto learned that no matter how much you love and care for that person, sometimes they won't return that same feeling. 
strangely, naruto's bitter lesson comes from someone who is eerily like his mother, who loves him dearly. 
it's kind of a tough pill that naruto had to swallow and make it through. 

but it's uniquely beautiful that naruto's love for sakura goes unrequited because through this rejection, he learns to grow up and become a man. 

people can break your heart, but that's actually a good thing because it makes you detach away from arrogance and egocentrism, and move toward giving and selflessness. 

that's exactly what happened to naruto.


i can't say the same for sakura, who didn't grow up but rather regressed back to her 13 year old self.

actually, she did support naruto's dreams, which was a plus. 
the bad side is that naruto tried to take all the burdens, which was kind of a block to their relationship. 
also sakura x the abuser makes everything worse... i would've preferred if she stood on her own two feet and become a badass.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 12, 2014)

I am strangely proud of Naruto for letting go of his first crush/love. For the first time in a while, I genuinely felt proud of him.


----------



## Addy (Nov 12, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I am strangely proud of Naruto for letting go of his first crush/love. For the first time in a while, I genuinely felt proud of him.



he did that at the end of part 1/kage arc


----------



## Itachі (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah, I liked seeing Naruto take apart Sakura in the Kage Summit. But Naruto hyperventilated in that arc too..


----------



## Marsala (Nov 12, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Yeah, I liked seeing Naruto take apart Sakura in the Kage Summit. But Naruto hyperventilated in that arc too..



What was Kishimoto thinking with that? What a low point.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2014)

What was kishimoto thinking the whole arc  i didn't need to see sakura spontaneously combust as a character just for some pairing drama


----------



## Thebaxman (Nov 12, 2014)

Can someone direct me to the CORRECT Naruto 700?

The chapter I read clearly showed that there was no abuse in the SS relationship. Yet people are calling the relationship "abusive".  When you have finished reading this post, please link me to the panel(s) in *Chapter 700* that show(s) the abuse you all are crying about.

Past history of abuse BEFORE the relationship, does not in any way make the relationship abusive, You guys are seriously getting worked up over nothing - there is NO abuse and there are no signs of anybody supporting "abusive" relationships.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 12, 2014)

a while back, i wrote this little blurb:


now that i read the ending, it's all clear to me that kishimoto never intended to make sakura important. 
he did state that sakura wasn't supposed to be the heroine, just a girl in the series.
still, it was weird of him to make her one of the most prevalent characters of the series for 15 years straight.  

i thought that sakura would eventually grow up, but she didn't.
she never matured mentally. 
she never had any solid goals of her own.
she solely existed for sasuke.

based on those observations, i can now see what kishimoto formed sakura into: a manic pixie dream girl.
sakura's end fate is worse than death itself


----------



## Zef (Nov 12, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i'm not saying that i support the big 3 or the canon pairings and the ending with those abhorred abominations running around konoha.
> because i don't.
> but i just realized...
> 
> ...





Selina Kyle said:


> a while back, i wrote this little blurb:
> 
> 
> now that i read the ending, it's all clear to me that kishimoto never intended to make sakura important.
> ...



This thread is about pairings not Sakura, or Naruto's character growth. Stop bumping the thread with off topic drivel.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 12, 2014)

Zef said:


> This thread is about pairings not Sakura's character growth. Stop bumping the thread with off topic drivel.: sag



sakura's lack of development relates back to the worst pairing that is ss


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 12, 2014)

Thebaxman said:


> Can someone direct me to the CORRECT Naruto 700?
> 
> The chapter I read clearly showed that there was no abuse in the SS relationship. Yet people are calling the relationship "abusive".  When you have finished reading this post, please link me to the panel(s) in *Chapter 700* that show(s) the abuse you all are crying about.
> 
> Past history of abuse BEFORE the relationship, does not in any way make the relationship abusive, You guys are seriously getting worked up over nothing - there is NO abuse and there are no signs of anybody supporting "abusive" relationships.



I stated it in another thread, but it is troubling how ignorant people are on basic concepts. This isn't just a matter of the story we're talking about but actual people going around carrying these stupid ideas.

Genius, you don't have to be romantically involved with anyone to be abusive to them, and abuse is not limited to matters of domestic cases. Sasuke was most definitely abusive to Sakura, and his other comrades throughout the duration of this story. Developments of which set the nature of his relationships with those individuals. Which also brings up a very ugly matter in Kishimoto's attempt to handwave it all away, and worse yet, portray that as a good thing _as well as continued devotion to him_ even after such actions as a good thing too. This is particularly what reminds people of common, abusive situations and in turn, elicits a response of disgust.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 12, 2014)

SasuSaku. Both characters should have died at some point in the story.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 12, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> SasuSaku. Both characters should have died at some point in the story. : cat



and let ppl cry out 'romeo and juliet' over those two? 
that's terrible, all of it


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 13, 2014)

ChojixKarui; spin it anyway you want, it makes no sense.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> SasuSaku. Both characters should have died at some point in the story.



I like your signature....real nice.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 13, 2014)

ChoujixKarui is there to create some WTF reactions in fans. No development, no interraction, just bam! Baby!


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 13, 2014)

Surprised this shit isn't stickied by now.


----------



## kristallika (Nov 13, 2014)

sasusaku is even shittier after becoming canon


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 13, 2014)

:


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 13, 2014)

She did that because she cared about him.After sai told sakura that naruto loved her and the promise of bringing sasuke back to the village is like a curse mark burden (on sai's tongue) for naruto. Sakura didn't wanted naruto to carry on that burden so she thought that confession was the strongest way to persuade naruto to return to the village. But when naruto refused to believe her confession and after that when she was angrily walking away she regretted making the confession and apologized in her heart as she knew she had hurted naruto, so she made this fake confession because she cared about him. Understood?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 13, 2014)

Just look at dat eye smex. And you want to tell me it's the worst one


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Just look at dat eye smex. And you want to tell me it's the worst one


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 13, 2014)

Talk about short-term memory


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 13, 2014)

I love how she healed Sasuke in 699 before he even apologized and before she found out he wasn't trying to kill Naruto/Tsunade. lol


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 13, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> I love how she healed Sasuke in 699 before he even apologized and before she found out he wasn't trying to kill Naruto/Tsunade. lol



this pairing is a healthy bowl of salad 




so healthy that you will choke on a piece of salad, nearly asphyxiate, and die


----------



## Corvida (Nov 14, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> this pairing is a healthy bowl of salad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Becasue of the salt it brings?


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 14, 2014)

I love how most of the people that think SS is the worst pairing don't ever post in the A-SS fanclub.


----------



## Selva (Nov 14, 2014)

Can you feel the love?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 14, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I love how most of the people that think SS is the worst pairing don't ever post in the A-SS fanclub.



Oh Alice!-it isnt even necessary-the fan club went out!

Look at the distinguised assembly.Plateros, narsakians, sakars, antisakays, antisukras  and disenfranchised !-it?s la creme de la creme!


----------



## Closet Pervert (Nov 14, 2014)

Normality said:


> yeah, hitt you fucked. Naruto is massive. It's prob gonna be one of the biggest mangas of all time.


Yeah, assuming the history of manga ends right here forever.

There'll be more Naruto-popular manga, and better ones, in the future, so yeah Naruto will likely be mostly forgotten.



Oh, and SasuSaku sux!


----------



## zak14 (Nov 14, 2014)

2nd one in the poll is the worst imo.


----------



## MangaR (Nov 14, 2014)

And thats how i met your mother


----------



## MangaR (Nov 14, 2014)

InoxSai was really strange comparing to the rest. But the biggest surprise was obviously Choiji+Karui, i mean damn, that lucky fatty brat.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 14, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> Yeah, assuming the history of manga ends right here forever.
> 
> There'll be more Naruto-popular manga, and better ones, in the future, so yeah Naruto will likely be mostly forgotten.
> 
> ...



This man understands.  We're talking 50 years here.  Take a 50,000 foot view of things and you see how small so called "significant" things really are.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm glad the one I chose is leading the polls. SS is a huge piece of shit. I never seen a horrible pairing in my life until this one. I can live with the others being canon despite how random or how little they got developed but they aren't as shitty as SS.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Becasue of the salt it brings?



salad with salt is gross
just like ss


----------



## Lace (Nov 14, 2014)

SasuSaku is the absolute worst pairing of all time.


----------



## Zef (Nov 14, 2014)

Mods might as well make this a sticky thread since salty people keep necroing it.


----------



## N120 (Nov 14, 2014)

And just like that, he stole her heart.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 14, 2014)

Lace said:


> SasuSaku is the absolute worst pairing of all time.



the poll agrees with you




Zef said:


> Mods might as well make this a sticky thread since salty people keep necroing it.



yeah zef
stop being so salty and necroing this thread


----------



## Zef (Nov 14, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> the poll agrees with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The poll, and people on this forum don't account for even 2% of the Naruto fandom. 

Lol at me necroing the thread when you're in here everyday of the week because your mad at a fictional relationship.


----------



## Lace (Nov 14, 2014)

Zef said:


> Mods might as well make this a sticky thread since salty people keep necroing it.



I have dangerously high cholesterol


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 14, 2014)

Zef said:


> The poll, and people on this forum don't account for even 2% of the Naruto fandom.
> 
> Lol at me necroing the thread when you're in here everyday of the week because your mad at a fictional relationship.



right, because the other 98% care about pairings so much

the joke's on you for coming here every week to call anyone who is opposed to ss salty 

get real. ss is a tragedy. and not the good kind.


----------



## Lace (Nov 14, 2014)

I like how SS pretends like there aren't any valid reasons for despising this ship


----------



## Kanga (Nov 14, 2014)

Lace said:


> I have dangerously high blood pressure



Fix'd.


----------



## Zef (Nov 14, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> right, because the other 98% care about pairings so much


Your use of sarcasm here isn't coherent. 



> the joke's on you for coming here every week to call anyone who is opposed to ss salty


I find all this anger towards SS amusing. I'm laughing as we speak (type) at how worked up you people are.


> get real. ss is a tragedy. and not the good kind.



Why is it tragedy? How can a work of fiction be tragic to one's ever day life?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 14, 2014)

Zef said:


> Your use of sarcasm here isn't coherent.
> 
> 
> I find all this anger towards SS amusing. I'm laughing as we speak (type) at how worked up you people are.
> ...



i like how you split every one of my sentences to start making arguments 
i'm done with you and your antics 

ss is every woman's nightmare


----------



## Zef (Nov 14, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i like how you split every one of my sentences to start making arguments


Is there a problem with being organized?  


> i'm done with you and your antics


Concession accepted


> ss is every woman's nightmare



> Every women's nightmare
> Many women ship it.


Sounds legit....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 14, 2014)

Choukarui for sure.

No build-up and doesn't make any sense.
Produced a ugly beast joke of a child just ugliness in human form.

I don't even need a third reason.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 14, 2014)

Can I change my vote to Narusaku?  I know it's not canon but still.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 14, 2014)

Ino and Sai because I never expected that to happen in several lifetimes.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 14, 2014)

ss is another name for cancer


----------



## Zef (Nov 14, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> ss is another name for cancer



You know? "Salty" is the wrong word. This is just straight up bitter.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 15, 2014)

SS is a ship dat sails in sewers


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

I voted for Sasusaku, and I dont' need to explain my reasons because they've already been explained. Nevertheless...



Selina Kyle said:


> ss is another name for cancer



I think this is the point in time where sitting back and maybe sipping on some tea might do some good.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 15, 2014)

i like how a certain SS is trying their damnedest to say "you're wrong and salty" to those who justify their reasons for not liking such a negatively developed pairing.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 15, 2014)

SasuSaku becoming a thing is a tragedy of this world. Like Ebola.


----------



## Fay (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> SasuSaku becoming a thing is a tragedy of this world. Like Ebola.



You're comparing a fictional couple to a disease claiming many lives, just wow .


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 15, 2014)

Fay said:


> You're comparing a fictional couple to a disease claiming many lives, just wow .


Might have exaggerated a little, but it's truly a horrific thing. It's too bad that the author never gave a fuck about the impressions he gives to the reader when doing these type of things.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 15, 2014)

compare it to a fictional disease like ninja AIDS


----------



## Kusa (Nov 15, 2014)

While i also hate Sasusaku, we should not compare it to cancer or ebola. Those diseases should be not compared to anything. People need to stop mentioning such diseases so lightly.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 15, 2014)

lol comparing fictional pairings to disease.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> While i also hate Sasusaku, we should not compare it to cancer or ebola. Those diseases should be not compared to anything. People need to stop mentioning such diseases so lightly.



Being an outsider to the clashing debates, for the most part, is fun. It's _impossible_ to take any side involved in this sort of thing seriously with stuff like this.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> SasuSaku becoming a thing is a tragedy of this world. Like Ebola.



Alice, congratulations.
You have reached the pinnacle of legendary butthurt,I must quote you forever and ever from now on.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Why the fuck do threads about pairings last for way longer when it's clear that Kishi barely gives a fuck about them? They aren't even 15% of the story. 

Funny how people can talk about pairings for ages but seem to be uninterested in other elements of the plot


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

They might not be 15% of the story but they were 90% of the last chapter so......


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> They might not be 15% of the story but they were 90% of the last chapter so......



Still, discussion on non pairing subjects never really last this long.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

There are no non-pairing subjects to discuss, Kishimoto gave us nothing in the end.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> There are no non-pairing subjects to discuss, Kishimoto gave us nothing in the end.



- The movie plot

- Kakashi as Hokage

- Naruto as Hokage

- Why Kakashi was chosen as Hokage

- Whether Sasuke still wanted to become Hokage

- What Sasuke's doing

- The advancement of the world

- The Shinobi system and whether it's changed


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Why the fuck do threads about pairings last for way longer when it's clear that Kishi barely gives a fuck about them? They aren't even 15% of the story.
> 
> Funny how people can talk about pairings for ages but seem to be uninterested in other elements of the plot



Well I can't speak for anyone else but personally I find having a difficult time discussing just about anything else regarding Naruto as far as plot points that are raised within the series; If it's not full of more holes than the god damn moon (to the point of making a solid discussion of its characteristics more difficult than it's worth), it's so underdeveloped all there really is to just make a whole bunch of assumptions about it which doesn't really go anywhere because everyone will have different interpretations and yours can't possibly be anymore relevant than theirs.

Other points that are established and expanded upon are generally just interesting to me or I find little to discuss in because they speak for themselves (?berdupersuperomega-kyo Sharingan, the Uchiha in general, Naruto's absurd obsession with Sasuke, et al).


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

> - The movie plot



pairings



> - Kakashi as Hokage



peace and technology advancement



> - Naruto as Hokage



peace and technology advancement



> - Why Kakashi was chosen as Hokage



because someone from an earlier chapter said so



> - Whether Sasuke still wanted to become Hokage



he admitted he lost to Naruto



> - What Sasuke's doing



roaming the world looking for wrongdoers



> - The advancement of the world



peace and technology



> - The Shinobi system and whether it's changed



it clearly isnt because everything is the same as part 1

There you go, you are lucky I answered them all so you can stop wondering.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

This kind of thread goes on and on because before the argument never reaches even a modicum of concession. Like, at any point, someone can just go back to default saying "Bla bla bla I hate this because of this point already stated so painfully often before bla bla bla" and then argument will revive itself anew.

Honestly, it's like listening to a broken record! :rofl


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Well I can't speak for anyone else but personally I find having a difficult time discussing just about anything else regarding Naruto as far as plot points that are raised within the series; If it's not full of more holes than the god damn moon (to the point of making a solid discussion of its characteristics more difficult than it's worth), it's so underdeveloped all there really is to just make a whole bunch of assumptions about it which doesn't really go anywhere because everyone will have different interpretations and yours can't possibly be anymore relevant than theirs.
> 
> Other points that are established and expanded upon are generally just interesting to me or I find little to discuss in because they speak for themselves (?berdupersuperomega-kyo Sharingan, the Uchiha in general, Naruto's absurd obsession with Sasuke, et al).



That's true. But pairings are even more underdeveloped, Kishi doesn't seem to be able to create bonds without making one part look like a psychopath. There's still a lot of things to discuss with sufficient details, but I guess that not everyone's interesting in them. The Uchiha massacre incident seems to be a hot topic for discussion but like you said, assumptions have to be made because we know barely anything about it.



Rios said:


> pairings
> 
> peace and technology advancement
> 
> ...



Still has a lot of discussion that's not related to pairings and more to discuss than what the pairings have to offer.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> SasuSaku becoming a thing is a tragedy of this world. Like Ebola.





Fay said:


> You're comparing a fictional couple to a disease claiming many lives, just wow .





Elicit94 said:


> Might have exaggerated a little, but it's truly a horrific thing. It's too bad that the author never gave a fuck about the impressions he gives to the reader when doing these type of things.


fucking lel, SS is almost as bad as Ebola. You read it here first folks.


Itachі said:


> Still has a lot of discussion that's not related to pairings and more to discuss than what the pairings have to offer.



I'd love to agree with you but no it's not. Unless he shows us how all this new shit came about then all final chapter discussion devolves into pairings.


----------



## Zef (Nov 15, 2014)

People are comparing SS to fucking Ebola yet said people aren't salty?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Why the fuck do threads about pairings last for way longer when it's clear that Kishi barely gives a fuck about them? They aren't even 15% of the story.
> 
> Funny how people can talk about pairings for ages but seem to be uninterested in other elements of the plot



I have no idea. 

People just don't know how to move on, I guess.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

Zef said:


> People are comparing SS to fucking Ebola yet said people aren't salty?







This is the stufff of things I will tell to my grankids . The legendary meltdown.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Eli does seem pretty annoyed but these salty jokes aren't even funny.

It just makes the people who say it look worse. I've seen more people say that others are salty than I've seen actual salty people, people just use it as a defence mechanism. The ones who constantly say it seem to care more than the people who are actually salty..


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

What's interesting is that, given Sasuke's nature, he'd actually probably make the best husband/father of them all.

What people overlook is that Sasuke's actually a very loving, emotional, and passionate person. Case in point, his attachment to his family, especially his brother. His feelings of love were so strong, that when Itachi "betrayed" Sasuke, that love flipped into an unimaginable hatred. This is further strengthened by Tobirama's words about the Uchiha with love and hatred.

Whether Sasuke was feeling love or hatred for Itachi, he showed such passionate feelings for him during the _entire_ series that it was beyond obsession. He gets very passionate about things quite easily, which is why he often goes to the extreme with things. It's because he's the type to feel so strongly for those things and use that to fuel his ambitions and make him more powerful. His passion drove his convictions so strongly that it took hundreds of chapters for Naruto to finally sway him, and even then people didn't find it believable.

After finally changing, coming to his senses, and settling down with Sakura, Sasuke's nature would make him a very loving father/husband, and quite a passionate lover.

In truth, he's actually quite the opposite of emo and melancholy.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't think someone with love that is obsessive would be a good father/husband.

The only one who Sasuke loved obsessively was Itachi, I don't think that it translates to any other characters.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Eli does seem pretty annoyed but these salty jokes aren't even funny.
> 
> It just makes the people who say it look worse. I've seen more people say that others are salty than I've seen actual salty people, people just use it as a defence mechanism. The ones who constantly say it seem to care more than the people who are actually salty..



Sorry but no.Eli?s just the most dramatic example, but the meltdown and the bile was real and here. This thread was...therapeutical and an assembly call, more or less, and even if it looks disturbing  to apply  more salt to the wound, is all in good faith.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Sorry but no.Eli?s just the most dramatic example, but the meltdown and the bile was real and here. This thread was...therapeutical and an assembly call, more or less, and even if it looks disturbing  to apply  more salt to the wound, is all in good faith.



Come on though, there have been many legitimate criticisms of SasuSaku and most that people can spew out is "salty". It's pathetic. 

How can adding more salt to the wound be in good faith, please enlighten me.


----------



## Zef (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Eli does seem pretty annoyed but these salty jokes aren't even funny.
> 
> It just makes the people who say it look worse. I've seen more people say that others are salty than I've seen actual salty people, people just use it as a defence mechanism. The ones who constantly say it seem to care more than the people who are actually salty..



The people who are actually salty just compared SS to cancer and ebola

It's not a "defense mechanism", stop trying to act like Seto(You're terrible at it).The only ones being defensive are the ones acting like SS is some horrible atrocity.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

It doesn't necessarily have to be as strong as his feelings for, or limited to, his brother. It just means that, more than anyone, Sasuke is capable of having such strong feelings.

And given the circumstances, I can't blame Sasuke... at least for being so obsessive over Itachi. Not exactly the actions he took in that obsession, but he's changed now.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Come on though, there have been many legitimate criticisms of SasuSaku and most that people can spew out is "salty". It's pathetic.



Perhaps, a tiny 1 percent hidden among the melting pot  anf the barking.



> How can adding more salt to the wound be in good faith, please enlighten me.


[/QUOTE]

Because that would be recognizing there is a wound in the first place?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Zef said:


> The people who are actually salty just compared SS to cancer and ebola
> 
> It's not a "defense mechanism", stop trying to act like Seto(You're terrible at it).The only ones being defensive are the ones acting like SS is some horrible atrocity.



That Eli guy? I never said he/she wasn't salty.

It is for some people, not saying that all SasuSaku fans do it. I'm not trying to act like Seto..

You're bullshitting yourself if you think that only massive SS haters are being defensive.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

> Itachі said:
> 
> 
> > You're bullshitting yourself if you think that only massive SS haters are being defensive.
> ...


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

But it is horrible, there is no need to be part of any fandom to understand that. It brings writing back to kindergarten level while asking us to forget all psychotic moments as something small and insignificant.

And you know why? Because Naruto. Naruto has been set to be the savior and Jesus of this world, turning even the worst villains into good guys again. Trivializing the Sasuke matter and making him turn a complete 180 was needed to bring home the point that Naruto is the only hope this world has.

In a sense SasuSaku only happened as a final touch to Sasuke's change and Naruto's success. It was a byproduct of the main theme, not something that was developed or had any hints of happening on its own.

Harsh truth, folks, but you better accept it.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be as strong as his feelings for, or limited to, his brother. It just means that, more than anyone, Sasuke is capable of having such strong feelings.



Agreed.



> And given the circumstances, I can't blame Sasuke... at least for being so obsessive over Itachi. Not exactly the actions he took in that obsession, but he's changed now.



I don't blame him either, but I didn't like it.



Corvida said:


> Perhaps, a tiny 1 percent hidden among the melting pot  anf the barking.



A tiny 1 percent? 

That is blatantly untrue.



> Because that would be recognizing there is a wound in the first place?



Nobody tries to help someone by calling them salty..


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Believe it-this thread  has been glorious.
> 
> That?s the first step to healing. As we put in in Spain, if it tickles you, you?re eating garlic.



So basically, you're just exaggerating things for a joke. Alright.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2014)

Definitely SasuSaku. Just re-reading some of Sasuke's greatest hits () with Sakura makes me cringe and I remember calling him out for it multiple times even as a fan of his overall character. I cringed throughout the times he was either trying to harm and/or kill the girl or telling her to STFU and mind her own business. To see that is who he ended up with when Sasuke questioned the whole thing himself makes it bad but even worse on Sakura's end.


----------



## Zef (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> That Eli guy? I never said he/she wasn't salty.


Eli and Selina Kyle.  If you go further through the thread you'll see others who made dumb comparisons between SS and real life issues.



> it is for some people, not saying that all SasuSaku fans do it. I'm not trying to act like Seto..


Some=/=All; your original post didn't differenciate the two when you addressed SS fans. 



> You're bullshitting yourself if you think that only massive SS haters are being defensive.


This makes no sense.  Majority of them are being agressive (Did you read the posts in this thread?).The defensive one are those with no legit criticism, and resort to spewing bullshit like Eli just did. You act like there aren't people voting SS simply because their preferred pairing didn't become canon.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

But it makes perfect sense considering him becoming a family man was the last  thing he needed to complete his turning from a psycho avenger to a good guy. There was no better match for him than Sakura(with a rather big fandom to support them as well) therefore for Kishimoto there was no risk involved. 

Its all formulaic, turning Sakura into some sort of a medicine or a tool to bring a point home is not the first time for her either.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame him either, but I didn't like it.



I didn't either. I thought Kishi had him go too off the deep end at times. Tbh I thought Sasuke's change was a bit too sudden myself. I liked his new attitude, but Kishi executed it in a pretty mediocre fashion, and he had Sakura forgive Sasuke _way_ too quickly. Otherwise I could have accepted the pairing more.

Like, I'm not against the pairing. People like pre-TnJ Gaara got redemption and acceptance, and that Gaara was the most evil character in the series. It's just that Kishi played it out... so rushed that it almost felt like it came out of nowhere 

Though at this point I didn't really have high expectations on his execution for the ending anyway :/


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Zef said:


> Eli and Selina Kyle.  If you go further through the thread you'll see others who made dumb comparisons between SS and real life issues.



I have Selina Kyle on ignore.



> Some=/=All; your original post didn't differenciate the two when you addressed SS fans.



Exactly. I never said that all SasuSaku fans resorted to "salty".



> This makes no sense.  Majority of them are being agressive (Did you read the posts in this thread?).The defensive one are those with no legit criticism, and resort to spewing bullshit like Eli just did. You act like there aren't people voting SS simply because their preferred pairing didn't become canon.



How does it make no sense? SasuSaku fans have been defensive in this thread too, if you can't see that then I can't help you. Both sides have been defensive and both sides have been shitty. No, I don't act like that. I'm fully aware that there are people who have done that, it doesn't mean that everyone that's voted against it likes NaruSaku or something though.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> There are no non-pairing subjects to discuss, Kishimoto gave us nothing in the end.



this just reveals how shitty the ending really was

all ppl can talk about is the pairings


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm going to state what I've stated multiple times. Not once has a SasuSaku fan honestly tried to defend the pairing, especially from the time he started trying to kill her. Do you know why? Because no one in their sane, honest mind is going to try and rationalize these types of developments except to someone that has already bought into the bullshit. Even they know it goes against any kind of idea or concept of a healthy relationship. You try telling someone that a relationship whose developments include multiple instances of attempted murder, belittlement, and negligence of life and well-being and how that's all OK because someone else will change or has changed, that individual. They would think you're out of your mind. You'd be better off making a case about a convict who 'found Jesus'.

The reason it elicits disgust in people is because in the west at least, self-respect and dignity takes precedence over devotion, as blind devotion is looked upon as a character flaw. There are things that we are taught are simply unacceptable to suffer from anyone, and while we can forgive there are things you never forget. A REALLY basic one being if the prospective interest in matters of love...tries to kill you. It's what makes Sakura look so pathetic in the eyes of many, and SasuSaku itself as contemptible. This has been the case for years, but fans were never honest about facing this very basic fact.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Sasuke has some fucked up love though, he was prepared to kill Naruto even though he admired him and considered him his best friend.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I thought Kishi had him go too off the deep end at times





Itachі said:


> Sasuke has some fucked up love though, he was prepared to kill Naruto even though he admired him and considered him his best friend.



^ Case in point. Moments like these had me wondering what the hell Kishi was thinking. Glad in the end he straightened Sasuke out. That shit was... too extreme.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Sasuke has some fucked up love though, he was prepared to kill Naruto even though he admired him and considered him his best friend.


sasukes relationship with nardo is equally as shitty as sasusaku

him considering nardo his best friend(or even his friend at all) is just as dumb as him and sakura getting together

i wonder how he would treat his real family if they were alive if he actually considered naruto and sakura his family


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2014)

The aesops Kishi tried to push behind the whole matter of Sasuke was broken and violated on many basic levels. It seemed that he became aware of this, at least upon retrospect but it's far too late then.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> sasukes relationship with nardo is equally as shitty as sasusaku
> 
> him considering nardo his best friend(or even his friend at all) is just as dumb as him and sakura getting together
> 
> i wonder how he would treat his real family if they were alive if he actually considered naruto and sakura his family



That's true, Naruto was more important to him than Sakura but he still tried to kill him. I'd say that it was as easy for Sasuke to attempt murder on Sakura as it was for him to attempt murder on Kakashi. It's worse for NaruSasu since Sasuke considered him important but still tried to kill him..



Jυstin said:


> ^ Case in point. Moments like these had me wondering what the hell Kishi was thinking. Glad in the end he straightened Sasuke out. That shit was... too extreme.



Kage Summit Sasuke butchered his character until he revived the Hokage.


----------



## Zef (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I have Selina Kyle on ignore.



I might follow suit. 


> Exactly. I never said that all SasuSaku fans resorted to "salty".



"*People* just use it as a defense mechanism"



> How does it make no sense? SasuSaku fans have been defensive in this thread too,


No shit. When majority of the forum is attacking their ship of course they'll be defensive. 



> if you can't see that then I can't help you.


As if I need help seeing the obvious



> Both sides have been defensive and both sides have been shitty. No, I don't act like that. I'm fully aware that there are people who have done that, it doesn't mean that everyone that's voted against it likes NaruSaku or something though.


Why are you arguing in a circle? You claim both sides have been shitty yet in your original post which I quoted you stated that SS are using "salty" as a defense mechanism. You clearly chose a stance against SS and are now back pedaling to try and look neutral.

Fact of the matter is there are two groups hating against SS. The one's with legitimate issues with how it was handled/developed, and those simply butthurt for a variety of other reasons (one being their preference of another ship). Should SS call everyone who dislikes the ship salty? No, but acting like there aren't people ass hurt over it being canon simply for the fact it became canon is dumb. 

The fact that certain people necro this thread to repeat shit they already said is evidence of how irate they are; Eli and Selina Kyle being prime examples of this.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah. He made Sasuke's actions-via-circumstance relatable to some degree, but then lost touch with that and had him do shit like that which made it nigh impossible to relate to or understand his actions. By that point Kishi had gone too far to fully fix it.

I still liked his character. I mean, if I liked Part 1 Gaara, Sasuke wouldn't be hard, but shit like that did make me cringe, if anything because he made it so out there and hard to believe without assuming Sasuke had lost his mind.

Probably wasn't what Kishi was trying to get across to us, but that sure as hell is what he fucking did.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Zef said:


> I might follow suit.



Ignore function is useful.



> "*People* just use it as a defense mechanism"



Yeah, I didn't specify the amount, which I should have.



> No shit. When majority of the forum is attacking their ship of course they'll be defensive.
> 
> As if I need help seeing the obvious



"The only ones being defensive are the ones acting like SS is some horrible atrocity."





> Why are you arguing in a circle? You claim both sides have been shitty yet in your original post which I quoted you stated that SS are using "salty" as a defense mechanism. You clearly chose a stance against SS and are now back pedaling to try and look neutral.
> 
> Fact of the matter is there are two groups hating against SS. The one's with legitimate issues with how it was handled/developed, and those simply butthurt for a variety of other reasons (one being their preference of another ship). Should SS call everyone who dislikes the ship salty? No, but acting like there aren't people ass hurt over it being canon simply for the fact it became canon is dumb.
> 
> The fact that certain people necro this thread to repeat shit they already said is evidence of how irate they are.



Lol, nah. I am neutral, I dislike SasuSaku but I don't automatically like everyone that hates SasuSaku. I have a few friends on here that like SasuSaku, so I definitely don't hate the fandom.

Yeah, that's true. But you're just stating the obvious, of course there are people that hate SasuSaku just because it goes against their ship, you assumed that I acted like I didn't know that. It's like me saying that some girl cheated on me and then you telling me that guys cheat too. 

There are people being butthurt over it. I dislike a lot of the pairing fandom, simply because they acted like they knew what was going to happen, advocating evidence for their ship and playing off any evidence for another ship.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> That's true, Naruto was more important to him than Sakura but he still tried to kill him. I'd say that it was as easy for Sasuke to attempt murder on Sakura as it was for him to attempt murder on Kakashi. It's worse for NaruSasu since Sasuke considered him important but still tried to kill him..


the attempted murders arent the only things that are baffling

until he said nardo was his best friend and team 7 like family to him nothing really implied that he gave a rats ass about them at all just his own clan


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> Yeah. He made Sasuke's actions-via-circumstance relatable to some degree, but then lost touch with that and had him do shit like that which made it nigh impossible to relate to or understand his actions. By that point Kishi had gone too far to fully fix it.
> 
> I still liked his character. I mean, if I liked Part 1 Gaara, Sasuke wouldn't be hard, but shit like that did make me cringe, if anything because he made it so out there and hard to believe without assuming Sasuke had lost his mind.
> 
> Probably wasn't what Kishi was trying to get across to us, but that sure as hell is what he fucking did.



The difference is, Sasuke had shown mental fortitude whereas Gaara had not. Gaara was crazy from the get-go, Sasuke was fairly sane. It's that he became a psychopath because of such shitty reasons when he had endured a lot before that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachi, you're entertaining his victimization too much. Fact of the matter is, 'salty' isn't an argument, trying to dwell constantly on the fact that people saying things against it are only doing so because of another ship isn't an argument. He doesn't have one which is why he keeps going back to that. Even if they ship another pairing, what does it change what they say? Especially if what they are saying is the same thing every other critic of the pairing is saying? I admit some of them aren't the best at stating their case, but what they are saying isn't different from what I stated, or FitzChivalry stated, or Jetstorm for example.

It's trying to justify simple-minded concepts as a means to invalidate what's being said about the pairing and cling to that for dear life out of one's own need of reassurance.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> The difference is, Sasuke had shown mental fortitude whereas Gaara had not. Gaara was crazy from the get-go, Sasuke was fairly sane. It's that he became a psychopath because of such shitty reasons when he had endured a lot before that.



This is precisely the reason. Gaara was no doubt more evil and deranged, but Kishi intended it that way.

In Sasuke's case, Kishi made him come off as going insane, while you could tell he wasn't trying to write him off as like that, which broke the reader's suspension of disbelief and made it nigh impossible to really connect with it.

An analogy would be Kishi basically drawing, for all intents and purposes, a cat while making it act like a dog, while wanting us to believe it's still a full-fledged 100% cat, which doesn't work lol.


----------



## Zef (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Ignore function is useful.



indeed 



> Yeah, I didn't specify the amount, which I should have.


Glad we agree



> "The only ones being defensive are the ones acting like SS is some horrible atrocity."



"The only *ones *........ the *ones* acting"

Try again



> Lol, nah. I am neutral, I dislike SasuSaku but I don't automatically like everyone that hates SasuSaku. I have a few friends on here that like SasuSaku, so I definitely don't hate the fandom.


No one should hate any fandom. Good for you. 



> Yeah, that's true. But you're just stating the obvious, of course there are people that hate SasuSaku just because it goes against their ship, you assumed that I acted like I didn't know that. It's like me saying that some girl cheated on me and then you telling me that guys cheat too.


 The issue is people aren't addressing the obvious. When people start comparing SS to diseases it's time to stop pretending they don't have ulterior motives for hating SS.



> There are people being butthurt over it.



Glad we agree


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Itachi, you're entertaining his victimization too much. Fact of the matter is, 'salty' isn't an argument, trying to dwell constantly on the fact that people saying things against it are only doing so because of another ship isn't an argument. He doesn't have one which is why he keeps going back to that. Even if they ship another pairing, what does it change what they say? Especially if what they are saying is the same thing every other critic of the pairing is saying? I admit some of them aren't the best at stating their case, but what they are saying isn't different from what I stated, or FitzChivalry stated, or Jetstorm for example.
> 
> It's trying to justify simple-minded concepts as a means to invalidate what's being said about the pairing and cling to that for dear life out of one's own need of reassurance.



I haven't seen many of his posts so I don't really know about his arguments and whatnot. He did say that a few are doing it because they ship something else, not all. I do believe that criticism is valid if you're a shipper of something else involving the characters, unless you're biased.



Jυstin said:


> This is precisely the reason. Gaara was no doubt more evil and deranged, but Kishi intended it that way.
> 
> In Sasuke's case, Kishi made him come off as going insane, while you could tell he wasn't trying to write him off as like that, which broke the reader's suspension of disbelief and made it nigh impossible to really connect with it.
> 
> An analogy would be Kishi basically drawing, for all intents and purposes, a cat while making it act like a dog, while wanting us to believe it's still a full-fledged 100% cat, which doesn't work lol.



Mhm. Sasuke was fucking crazy as hell. It was entertaining seeing other characters rek him but he had maximum plot armour. That guy fought against the four Kage then fought against Danzo.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Zef said:


> "The only *ones *........ the *ones* acting"
> 
> Try again



What? What verb you used is irrelevant, you said that only ones who acted like SasuSaku was some horrible atrocity were being defensive. End of. 




> The issue is people aren't addressing the obvious. When people start comparing SS to diseases it's time to stop pretending they don't have ulterior motives for hating SS.



Look, I don't know Elicit or his/her views. I'm not going to make assumptions about a user I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Zef (Nov 15, 2014)

Lel. Seto clearly lacks reading comprehension.  I've stated numerous times that I don't give a shit if people dislike SS as long as it's not to cover up the fact they preferred a different ship. Specifically I gave the example of some NS fans who side shipped SK, and never called it abusive,  but are now butthurt because SS is canon.
>NS fans calling SS abusive
>Despite side shipping SK which is even more abusive

Of course this is not all NS fans, but the point is some people don't hate SS for the reasons they claim. 

If someone simply says SS is poorly written, and makes no sense I have nothing to say to them because I agree that Kishi could/should have handled it better.

However if people say shit like Sasuke forced Sakura to raise Karin's child I will question their motives.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Mhm. Sasuke was fucking crazy as hell. It was entertaining seeing other characters rek him but he had maximum plot armour. That guy fought against the four Kage then fought against Danzo.



Yeah it really started to get out of hand there. Kishi didn't really handle his progression onto darkness in a steady manner. It seemed to spike and drop randomly. Like... the Dominator at Dorney Park


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

SK wasnt abusive, Karin liked it.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Zef said:


> However if people say shit like Sasuke forced Sakura to raise Karin's child I will question their motives.



Uh oh, its time to question my motives...


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 15, 2014)

If you've noticed, I haven't hated on NaruHina after that pairing's canonization because the only reason for me to hate on it is because I prefer NS.

SasuSaku is truly awful though, it ranks as one of the most fucked up couples in *all of fiction*!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> If you've noticed, I haven't hated on NaruHina after that pairing's canonization because the only reason for me to hate on it is because I prefer NS.
> 
> SasuSaku is truly awful though, it ranks as one of the most fucked up couples in *all of fiction*!



The absence of wrath is an impediment to you utilizing your true strength!

​


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 15, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> The absence of wrath is an impediment to you utilizing your true strength!
> 
> ​



that guy used to look like a bird to me until i noticed that wasnt a beak


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> that guy used to look like a bird to me until i noticed that wasnt a beak



They have video games in the jellystone realm? :ho


----------



## Fay (Nov 15, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Sasuke has some fucked up love though, he was prepared to kill Naruto even though he admired him and considered him his best friend.



I don't think it was his "fucked up way of loving" , because he was not trying to show his love for Naruto but was actually - in his psycho teen behavior - trying his hardest to proof to himself and Naruto that he didn't give 2 shits. And what better way to show you don't care then by trying to kill someone?

My 2 cents on SS: I'm not going to defend it, as I can see why people either like or dislike the pairing. If you hate it, it's fine. If you love it, it's fine. Different opinions and all that jazz.

Sasuke's done some fucked up shit, no matter if Sakura tried to kill him or not, what he did was inexcusable. But the way I see it he did all those things in his psycho teen years when he was mindraped almost to insanity because of his family's murder. 
He was since that moment at the best in the grey area trying to not form any bonds and at his worst he was simply evil.

The SS relationship started after he become good, and after they became adults. He made a clean start and that's when things happened. So the Sasuke in SS relationship is obviously a completely different person than teenager evil Sasuke who tried to harm Sakura. 

He went through the pits of hell, atoned for his sins and is now simply trying to be a good person. Likewise Sakura saw and witnessed first hand how he was at his worst, but still loved the good person he could - and in the end did - become, so she forgave his evil teenager self and they started afresh together. That is why I personally do like this SS ending. 


As for the topic, worst pairing is IMO SaiIno, simply because I'm butt hurt that the gorgeous lovely and brave Ino ended up with a character I completely dislike


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Fay said:


> As for the topic, worst pairing is IMO SaiIno, simply because I'm butt hurt that the gorgeous lovely and brave Ino ended up with a character I completely dislike



How could you hate SaiIno?
Sai is basically a cheap copy of Sasuke :ho

That's why Ino chose him (Well, reasonable enough for Kishimoto to pair Sai and Ino)


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 15, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> How could you hate SaiIno?
> Sai is basically a cheap copy of Sasuke :ho
> 
> That's why Ino chose him (Well, reasonable enough for Kishimoto to pair Sai and Ino)


yeah its quite obvious ino choose sai cause she couldnt get the real thing

what i wanna know is how she duped sai into marrying her


----------



## eluna (Nov 15, 2014)

Forgive me the fans but SS get my vote, is so wrong in many levels.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 15, 2014)

Fay said:


> I don't think it was his "fucked up way of loving" , because he was not trying to show his love for Naruto but was actually - in his psycho teen behavior - trying his hardest to proof to himself and Naruto that he didn't give 2 shits. And what better way to show you don't care then by trying to kill someone?
> 
> My 2 cents on SS: I'm not going to defend it, as I can see why people either like or dislike the pairing. If you hate it, it's fine. If you love it, it's fine. Different opinions and all that jazz.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. I dislike it because of Sakura's affection for him while he was in his psycho phase.


----------



## Lance (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

And that is the prototype found in this  glorious  slough of despond


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 15, 2014)

After spending about a whole month without internet I came back to all these news and the second I saw images of Salad and Sakura (without context) this was legitimately what I thought had happened. I'm not joking.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

And_ that _is the prototype found in this  glorious  slough of despond-  ..............     shag the hog.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> SK wasnt abusive, Karin liked it.



what about the intention of the abuser to abuse?


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

Karin wouldnt mind.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> Karin wouldnt mind.



Doesnt matter-call the moral police!


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> Karin wouldnt mind.


i know this already.

this is what i mean
[YOUTUBE]sURZwjf_1MM[/YOUTUBE]


if sasuke enjoys seeing people suffer from being abused, and karin acts like it, wouldn't that still be abuse even if one part likes it but the other doesn't know the other part likes it?


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

Sasuke aint dumb


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> Sasuke aint dumb



honey, he got played by itachi, obito, orochimaru, naruto and sakura............ sakura


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

Sharingan can read your feelings.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2014)

shut up, stop making up powers


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

Excitement rises your chakra level you know


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

man sasukarin was such a joke, i still have hard time believing people really rooted for them. 

fucking narusaku fans.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> man sasukarin was such a joke, i still have hard time believing people really rooted for them.
> 
> fucking narusaku fans.



i rooted for sasuhina and sasukarin fully knowing they wont happen and hating narusaku............... what does that make me? 

also, is it really necessary to rub shit in front of people? your a fully fledged adult  :/


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> if sasuke enjoys seeing people suffer from being abused, and karin acts like it, wouldn't that still be abuse even if one part likes it but the other doesn't know the other part likes it?



No, it can no longer be called abuse, that's straight up sadomasochism.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2014)

Zynn said:


> No, it can no longer be called abuse, that's straight up sadomasochism.



good point


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> i rooted for sasuhina and sasukarin fully knowing they wont happen and hating narusaku............... what does that make me?



 A  cute crack addict


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> i rooted for sasuhina and sasukarin fully knowing they wont happen and hating narusaku............... what does that make me?



nah, i have nothing against the people who shipped it for crack. i ship sasuhina too.

but there are people who seriously and i mean seriously expected sk ending and bashed ss. i just...rlly?



> also, is it really necessary to rub shit in front of people? your a fully fledged adult  :/



lol addy.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

For me, the bashing SS part is actually still tolerable, to an extent. It was when they brought Sarada into the fold, saying she was a bastard child, that I was truly beginning to get pissed. 

Even if she's fictional, I still don't like it very much when people bully kids. I tend to send people to hospital when that happens.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 15, 2014)

About Sasusaku being abusive :

I think it's pretty much self evident that after the redemption Sasuke had, he would never try to kill or harm Sakura anymore, because otherwise it would mean that the redemption was not successful and that the hero failed with his biggest mission. This is impossilbe in a shonen manga, especially in a manga like Naruto. So, no Sasuke won't try to hurt Sakura or anyone else again.

However, does  this erase his actions in the past ? Should the past be forgotten, because the person changed ? Can you tell this also to a person whos child got killed ? Can you tell him/her that he/she should change his/her attitude towards the murderer because he changed now and in the past he was mentally abused, which is why he acted that way ? Well, you could, but the person most likely would not change his/her view about this person only because he would never repeat his actions again. What has been done, can't be undone. This is an extreme example, but Sasuke pretty much crossed the limit as well, when he tried to kill Sakura. He would never dare to do such a thing again, but that does not change the fact that he did almost end the life of a teammate with whom he had a bond with (he had a relationship with her, just not a romantic one) and what makes it even worse is that this person was always there for him and even wanted to leave all of her friends  and family behind only to support him with his lifetime goal. Yet, he coldy tried to murder her without even spending one thought about her.

Sasuke was mindraped and after the truth about Itachi he was told that everything he has believed in was a fucking lie. I can't even picture, how much he must have been suffering because of that.* Still, nothing of that excuses his actions**(if it did, the prison would have looked pretty empty) especially not towards the people who have been always there for him.* He was mind controlled or anything of that sort isn't a valid excuse either, because he wasn't. He knew what he did, besides that Kishi would have not made him apologize, if apparently he was innocent and not really himself.

With this i am not impying that Sakura and Naruto should have not forgiven him, but being his lover or buddy after he hurt them countless times seems unreasonable, because even if something can be forgiven, it can never be forgotton and shouldn't be either. To every action there is a consequence. A good one if the action was good and a bad one if it was the opposite. 

It's not only his relationship to Sakura, but to Naruto as well. It's hard to accept his friendship with Naruto, when he tried to kill him, despite that he(Naruto) went through so much only to save him.


I liked chapter 699, because it did make it seem like Sasuke would not live in Konoha and be the best buddy of Naruto with whom he hangs up with like friends usually do.It made it seem like Sasuke would see Naruto as his friend who saved him, but still not want to come to Konoha again. A distant yet strong friendship that  can't be broken, but still not develop into a 'normal' friendship, because of what happened in the past. This way the theme of the manga would have not suffered at all, because Sakura and Naruto would have still forgiven him. Sakura and Naruto would have only looked much more reasonable to the average reader.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 15, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> About Sasusaku being abusive :
> 
> I think it's pretty much self evident that after the redemption Sasuke had, he would never try to kill or harm Sakura anymore, because otherwise it would mean that the redemption was not successful and that the hero failed with his biggest mission. This is impossilbe in a shonen manga, especially in a manga like Naruto. So, no Sasuke won't try to hurt Sakura or anyone else again.
> 
> ...




Eh, everyone forgives everyone in this manga.

Naruto did think of Itachi and Nagato as great guys and thanked them for making him the person he became.

stalking
stalking

He did think of Obito who killed his parents, was responsible for him being a Jin(and so having a crappy childhood, being hated by all), having Akatsuki after his ass and being responsible for the whole war AS A COOLEST guy.

By the way Minato did leave his son's life in Obito's hands and apologized to him for not being able to protect Rin. Of course he did not hold a grudge over all the shit he did to him either like killing his wife or attempting to blow up his newborn son.

Hiruzen also seemed to quickly forgive Oro for all he did too.

Hashi too continued to think of Madara as his best friend.

In this manga holding a grudge or being distrustful of anyone over any past actions is seen as petty it seems.

Anyway, obviously in real life no one would want to forgive Sasuke...much less be buddies with him. Probably....

But this is manga. Different rules apply here. IRL Sasuke could return to his life as a criminal. In Naruto a tnj villain/asshole is good 4life.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2014)

Jesus that's such a redundant response.



> Anyway, obviously in real life no one would want to forgive Sasuke...much less be buddies with him. Probably....



That's her point. That is everyone's point. When you admit that it breaks the basic concepts as they exist then they've lost much of their ability to connect with the reader. You can portray these matters without breaking them, yet Kishi evidently failed to do that.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesus that's such a redundant response.
> 
> 
> 
> That's her point. That is everyone's point. When you admit that it breaks the basic concepts as they exist then they've lost much of their ability to connect with the reader. You can portray these matters without breaking them, yet Kishi evidently failed to do that.



To be honest I think of this pairing matter more as Kishi trying to milk it for as long as he could which is why in order to keep them all one sided till the last chapters he did make Sasuke act like particularly mean towards Sakura.

Same with how Naruto looked also like a jerk(but to a far lesser extent) by not responding to Hinata's confession later and leaving her hanging for years apparently. All for the sake of keeping the one sided status quo for pairings.

Kishi could make Sasuke show concern for Sakura sooner and develop this bond better but he wanted to keep Sasuke under CoH effect till Naruto's rasengan of love heals him. Since Naruto bonding with Sasuke was the main theme of the manga and Sakura couldn't take away from Naruto the role of being the one who redeems Sasuke.

One can keep a RL view on this pairing and a fiction view which can be much more forgiving. 

If Naruto and Sakura want to be buddies or lover with Sasuke it is their choice. Good for them since this is manga their faith won't be misplaced.

That said, IRL Sasuke wouldn't end up in prison but rather in a hospital for mentally ill given this whole sharingan genetic madness.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Eh, everyone forgives everyone in this manga.
> 
> Naruto did think of Itachi and Nagato as great guys and thanked them for making him the person he became.
> 
> ...



Forgiving=/ being bff or the lover of that person

Also, i am against those examples you named as well.

I have my own mind, the manga can try to convey any message it wants. I don't have to agree with it.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

The message this manga tries to convey is simple: stop being a pairing fan. No seriously, the pairing fandoms became so large in the end everything became about them. Didnt that Oda guy say no pairings in my damn manga? Why didnt Kishimoto step up and say the same thing? Maybe we'd have a more substantial ending *sigh*


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> The message this manga tries to convey is simple: stop being a pairing fan. No seriously, the pairing fandoms became so large in the end everything became about them. Didnt that Oda guy say no pairings in my damn manga? Why didnt Kishimoto step up and say the same thing? Maybe we'd have a more substantial ending *sigh*



I think its due to Kishi actually liking pairings despite not being good at romance as he admits it himself.

Keeping his fans at edge while trolling all pairing on a regular basis via (seeming) ship sinking, ship tease and tons of parallulz can be quite entertaining too.

And this pairing/romance stuff sells pretty good, regardless of how good an author is at romance. All that matters is for fans to care enough about characters to become invested in debates over who will end with who.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

And we are back to square one, where people are too invested into potential shippings with next to zero actual substance. The fact that it sells good kinda sorta means the author wants some easy cash, aite.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 15, 2014)

kishi wanted to write a story about human relationships wrapped underneath the shonen facade. 
too bad he sucks at writing romance. 
and writing. 
he has the gift, but it barely shows because he's too random with his development. 
and this is where ss gives children ulcer.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> To be honest I think of this pairing matter more as Kishi trying to milk it for as long as he could which is why in order to keep them all one sided till the last chapters he did make Sasuke act like particularly mean towards Sakura.
> 
> Same with how Naruto looked also like a jerk(but to a far lesser extent) by not responding to Hinata's confession later and leaving her hanging for years apparently. All for the sake of keeping the one sided status quo for pairings.
> 
> ...



My issue is...a lot of you seem to think people are arguing against what happened in the manga. We know what happened in the manga, we know what the characters want in the manga, and we know what Kishimoto is TRYING to express through it. This wasn't never a point of contention. Yes, Team 7 is happy and together, Naruto saved Sasuke, etc. 

Yet the issue is, which you even seem to come around to, is that it's just too fucked up and that is the point. It being fiction, especially of one Kishi desires it to be means exactly that you use your IRL standards in assessing the developments of these matters. Kishi wants the audience to ideally use that leading to an emotional connection with them and the desired themes. On some matters this works, on others like SasuSaku, for many it clearly does not. Because simply put it violates the touched upon concepts in very blatant fashion. In turn it becomes a matter of broken aesops. 

You will never truly divorce your understanding of the human concepts this manga attempts to express, because the only way the manga can express them is by using how they actually exist as a base, since how they exist is the only way they can be defined through a fictional medium and how the reader can relate and connect to them.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 15, 2014)

You could argue Sakura and many other characters forgave Sasuke, Obito, Pain, etc. 

However, we need to ask ourselves as readers, do such apologizes make sense after their actions and their behaviour?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> kishi wanted to write a story about human relationships wrapped underneath the shonen facade.
> too bad he sucks at writing romance.
> and writing.
> he has the gift, but it barely shows because he's too random with his development.
> and this is where ss gives children ulcer.



Do you write mangas?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 15, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Do you write mangas? : hmm



do critics write mangas, publish books, and create films?
no. 
but they exist to make your life miserable as possible.
because you have to be very honest with the type of shit that you're putting on people's plate and realize whether it's edible or not.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

Geez, isn't this amazing? 

We had 700 Naruto chapters, only one (1) was about pairings and this thread almost counts 900 posts...

Seriously, did I miss something? How can people put so much effort in such a small part of the story?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> do critics write mangas, publish books, and create films?
> no.
> but they exist to make your life miserable as possible.
> because you have to be very honest with the type of shit that you're putting on people's plate and realize whether it's edible or not.



How about we team up and write our own Manga?

We can write about Owls and Dupes.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 15, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Geez, isn't this amazing?
> 
> We had 700 Naruto chapters, only one (1) was about pairings and this thread almost counts 900 posts...
> 
> Seriously, did I miss something? How can people put so much effort in such a small part of the story? : catprone



because the 'heroine' failed... 
ehh that's not a big news. 
still that's as exciting as you can get in this manga. 



Punished Pathos said:


> How about we team up and write our own Manga?
> 
> We can write about Owls and Dupes. : hurr



i don't even know who the fuck you are.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i don't even know who the fuck you are.



I'll join your team with Pathos, that way you'll have a somewhat familiar face working with you.

Only I'm not actually gonna do anything.

Just gonna sit on the couch and watch good anime on anilinkz all day.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> i don't even know *whoo whoo* the fuck you are.



I can edit quotes too


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 15, 2014)

ss.... that double shit pairing. 
it reduced sakura's character into nothing. 
and sasuke. i'm wondering if he ever had a character in the first place.



Jυstin said:


> I'll join your team with Pathos, that way you'll have a somewhat familiar face working with you.
> 
> Only I'm not actually gonna do anything.
> 
> Just gonna sit on the couch and watch good anime on anilinkz all day.



you'd be more help to me than that loser  




Punished Pathos said:


> I can edit quotes too : zaru



gtfo


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2014)

When it comes to doing nothing whatsoever, there is no bigger help than me.


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> My issue is...a lot of you seem to think people are arguing against what happened in the manga. We know what happened in the manga, we know what the characters want in the manga, and we know what Kishimoto is TRYING to express through it. This wasn't never a point of contention. Yes, Team 7 is happy and together, Naruto saved Sasuke, etc.
> 
> Yet the issue is, which you even seem to come around to, is that it's just too fucked up and that is the point. It being fiction, especially of one Kishi desires it to be means exactly that you use your IRL standards in assessing the developments of these matters. Kishi wants the audience to ideally use that leading to an emotional connection with them and the desired themes. On some matters this works, on others like SasuSaku, for many it clearly does not. Because simply put it violates the touched upon concepts in very blatant fashion. In turn it becomes a matter of broken aesops.
> 
> *You will never truly divorce your understanding of the human concepts this manga attempts to express, because the only way the manga can express them is by using how they actually exist as a base, since how they exist is the only way they can be defined through a fictional medium and how the reader can relate and connect to them.*



Seto, I think you just proved that the entire SS fanbase is mental. Fuck. :sanji

Your Nobel Prize should be arriving soon.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 15, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I'll join your team with Pathos, that way you'll have a somewhat familiar face working with you.
> 
> Only I'm not actually gonna do anything.
> 
> Just gonna sit on the couch and watch good anime on anilinkz all day.



I *w*as tr*o*lling Selina Ky*l*e
I don't want to write any mangas. 
I'm fine with Kishimoto's work.



Selina Kyle said:


> you'd be more help to me than that loser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your signature would fit nicely here instead of my words.
In situations such as these, a gif of that magnitude would suffice.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 15, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> When it comes to doing nothing whatsoever, there is no bigger help than me.




Can I hire you then?


----------



## Eylandos (Nov 16, 2014)

*Pops in to see if a insightful discussion is being made, sees dumbass jokes and trolls*

*Leaves and will does something else more productive*


----------



## Addy (Nov 16, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> nah, i have nothing against the people who shipped it for crack. i ship sasuhina too.
> 
> but there are people who seriously and i mean seriously expected sk ending and bashed ss. i just...rlly?


what floats your boat, as they say. 

taunting them might let them quit even discussing the manga in the future. it sounds stupid but it wont be the same without many of them 



Corvida said:


> A  cute crack addict



this is just wrong


----------



## Heisu (Nov 16, 2014)

Lol, Kishi portrayed Sakura exactly how women act IRL.

Guy A:

-Brings flowers
-Holds the doors open
-Offers coat
-Takes out to dinner
-Etc.

Guy B:

-Cusses her out
-Pushes her around
-Just a general asshole

Girl chooses guy b. It's a pretty simple concept. I fail to see the issue lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> My issue is...a lot of you seem to think people are arguing against what happened in the manga. We know what happened in the manga, we know what the characters want in the manga, and we know what Kishimoto is TRYING to express through it. This wasn't never a point of contention. Yes, Team 7 is happy and together, Naruto saved Sasuke, etc.
> 
> Yet the issue is, which you even seem to come around to, is that it's just too fucked up and that is the point. It being fiction, especially of one Kishi desires it to be means exactly that you use your IRL standards in assessing the developments of these matters. Kishi wants the audience to ideally use that leading to an emotional connection with them and the desired themes. On some matters this works, on others like SasuSaku, for many it clearly does not. Because simply put it violates the touched upon concepts in very blatant fashion. In turn it becomes a matter of broken aesops.
> 
> You will never truly divorce your understanding of the human concepts this manga attempts to express, because the only way the manga can express them is by using how they actually exist as a base, since how they exist is the only way they can be defined through a fictional medium and how the reader can relate and connect to them.



Hmmm, yeah but if I try to bring a RL basis for someone like Sakura or Sasuke I might experience some problems there.

I know that there are all manner of folks in this world that I did not run into. Maybe there are women like Sakura out there who are not necessarily addicted to abusive relationships but for some reason that even they can't explain they feel attached to their husbands/boyfriends whether those are still bad or not. Possibly also they can only tolerate this sort of behavior from that one "special" person but if another guy started to treat them this way then they would rebel.

And obviously there might be all kinds of kinks/weird stuff too. Some women(and men too I guess) might enjoy such humiliation whether due to masochism or just finding it "hot". 

So if we bring a RL perspective then should we feel contempt or sorry for someone like Sakura then? Is the girl so deeply in love but due to said love being so extreme it looks incomprehensible to many how can anyone tolerate this stuff? Or maybe is she kinda like Karin but hides the being fuc*ed up" in the head issue better? If she suffers and the guy never changes and keeps abusing her then we feel pity for her but also contempt for both her and her abuser. If she is crazy and loves this stuff...then good for her i guess.

That said I did not look into Sasuke and Sakura as a couple during all this murder attempts drama as they were not a couple during that time and while Sakura loved him she clearly wanted to save him not just because she wanted to get into his pants but like Naruto wanted to save him. Because they wanted the old days to come back and to see their dear friend back to his old self. Sasuke did not manipulate Sakura in any way or tried to take advantage of her feelings like most abusive husbands/boyfriends do. He didn't try to make her dependent of him either.

As for Kishi's themes we all know them. Redemption, forgiveness, understanding...

Though clearly with those complete changes in character due to 3 minutes tnj it is hard to find it realistic since IRL rehabilitation of criminals takes many years. And one finds it much more difficult to forgive someone. Even(or especially) when it was someone close.

I've yet to meet a girl that was desperately pining for a guy who kept insisting that he is not interested(and not taking advantage of her in any way), then going crazy due to some mental illness and once he was cured he accepted the girl's feelings and they lived happily ever after. But I find it difficult to compare to the abused housewife syndrome.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 16, 2014)

Heisu said:


> Lol, Kishi portrayed Sakura exactly how women act IRL.
> 
> Guy A:
> 
> ...




Totally normal, yes.




Arles Celes said:


> So if we bring a RL perspective then should we feel contempt or sorry for someone like Sakura then? Is the girl so deeply in love but due to said love being so extreme it looks incomprehensible to many how can anyone tolerate this stuff? Or maybe is she kinda like Karin but hides the being fuc*ed up" in the head issue better? If she suffers and the guy never changes and keeps abusing her then we feel pity for her but also contempt for both her and her abuser. If she is crazy and loves this stuff...then good for her i guess.




I'd say we never feel both at the same time. If we know/listen to a victim, in the very first moment we feel sorry for her/him. We're trying to understand, trying to help, trying to give advice, maybe even giving the advice to fight for love. But if the situation doesn't change, if it gets worse and the victim keeps returning to the abusive guy against all logic, we're losing the unterstanding and the good intentions.
There's simply a point were I personally can't feel mercy for someone, who's totally resistant to any sort of advice or help. I mean I know, that's hard, but there are enough ways out of such a situation, if you really want it.
And that's what happened to me regarding Sakura: In part 1 - well, it was more a crush than true love, but you could feel sorry for her, while in part 2 you're losing completely the understanding at some point - for me it was when Sakura seriously thought about saving Sasuke over Naruto after all Naruto did for her.
That said: I never really saw a difference between Sakura and Karin.


----------



## Rios (Nov 16, 2014)

-google "Its Goofy time"
-put Sasuke's face on Goofy, Sakura or their kid on the son
-bingo


----------



## Kusa (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuck about the worst pairing.

Best pairing to become canon :


----------



## 8 (Nov 16, 2014)

Heisu said:


> Lol, Kishi portrayed Sakura exactly how women act IRL.
> 
> Guy A:
> 
> ...


guy a is fake. trying too hard. too pretentious. at least guy b is comfortable just being himself.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Nov 16, 2014)

8 said:


> guy a is fake. trying too hard. too pretentious. at least guy b is comfortable just being himself.




Guy B is also fake. Pretending to be a "bad boy" so he can excite you and make you think he's being "himself", as you put it. 

There's no reason guy A should be assumed "more fake" than guy B just because you have a preference towards assholes.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Nov 16, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Geez, isn't this amazing?
> 
> We had 700 Naruto chapters, only one (1) was about pairings and this thread almost counts 900 posts...
> 
> Seriously, did I miss something? How can people put so much effort in such a small part of the story?



I ask myself this everyday


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 16, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Can I hire you then?



You can.

But I should warn you.

My lack of services don't come cheap.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 16, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> You can.
> 
> But I should warn you.
> 
> My lack of services don't come cheap.




Shouldn't be a problem. If you're doing my nothing, I'd be at least twice as productive. We are getting rich.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Fuck about the worst pairing.
> 
> Best pairing to become canon :


----------



## ch1p (Nov 16, 2014)

I want to rep Pathos but then he has red rep and I'm like he doesn't even want it.


----------



## Junta1987 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorin said:


> I could probably give half a dry shit for pairings on a good day, but i can't deny that SasuSaku is the poorest.
> 
> I mean 5 chapters ago you had Sasuke mind raping Sakura telling her she'll just be in the way. Which is true but assholish as hell towards her.
> 
> ...



THIS

Kishi asspulled it in the last 2 chapters


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I want to rep Pathos but then he has red rep and I'm like he doesn't even want it.



I only take negs


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 16, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm, yeah but if I try to bring a RL basis for someone like Sakura or Sasuke I might experience some problems there.



Well that's more of an enormous failure on part of Kishimoto's attempt to write the matter. You can look at many of the other couples and find that in a real-life analogy, many of them would be healthy and could work out. That is what gets people behind these pairings. Because regardless of it being a work of fiction, these represent in many ways, the concept of a healthy relationship. 

Yet it is odd that as it pertains to SasuSaku, a different set of standards needs to apply on account of Sasuke's actions, isn't it? The fact is, it simply doesn't fit these concepts in contrast to the others. One has to willingly blind themselves to their own standards in a way they wouldn't have to with the others.



> I know that there are all manner of folks in this world that I did not run into. Maybe there are women like Sakura out there who are not necessarily addicted to abusive relationships but for some reason that even they can't explain they feel attached to their husbands/boyfriends whether those are still bad or not. Possibly also they can only tolerate this sort of behavior from that one "special" person but if another guy started to treat them this way then they would rebel.
> 
> And obviously there might be all kinds of kinks/weird stuff too. Some women(and men too I guess) might enjoy such humiliation whether due to masochism or just finding it "hot"



Fiction is only able to define these concepts because they exist, so undoubtedly such people exist or have existed at one point in time. 



> So if we bring a RL perspective then should we feel contempt or sorry for someone like Sakura then? Is the girl so deeply in love but due to said love being so extreme it looks incomprehensible to many how can anyone tolerate this stuff? Or maybe is she kinda like Karin but hides the being fuc*ed up" in the head issue better? If she suffers and the guy never changes and keeps abusing her then we feel pity for her but also contempt for both her and her abuser. If she is crazy and loves this stuff...then good for her i guess.



I'm going to concur with what Reiji stated on this matter. 



> That said I did not look into Sasuke and Sakura as a couple during all this murder attempts drama as they were not a couple during that time and while Sakura loved him she clearly wanted to save him not just because she wanted to get into his pants but like Naruto wanted to save him. Because they wanted the old days to come back and to see their dear friend back to his old self. Sasuke did not manipulate Sakura in any way or tried to take advantage of her feelings like most abusive husbands/boyfriends do. He didn't try to make her dependent of him either.



I didn't either, but what difference does that make? 

You're trying to compartmentalize the matter of abuse into a very specific form, completely missing people's point when they have called it abusive. Sasuke's actions were so, he doesn't have to shack up with anyone to be so. His actions went well past the breaking point on the concepts he's associated with, in which case, how can it be propped up as an ideal? How can a relationship with anyone be so? The answer is it can't. 

You nor anyone else came into this manga completely void of standards or understanding of the concepts Kishi touched upon. The fact many of you are saying "But in the manga this is OK..." Is an enormous failure on Kishimoto's part.



> As for Kishi's themes we all know them. Redemption, forgiveness, understanding...
> 
> Though clearly with those complete changes in character due to 3 minutes tnj it is hard to find it realistic since IRL rehabilitation of criminals takes many years. And one finds it much more difficult to forgive someone. Even(or especially) when it was someone close.
> 
> I've yet to meet a girl that was desperately pining for a guy who kept insisting that he is not interested(and not taking advantage of her in any way), then going crazy due to some mental illness and once he was cured he accepted the girl's feelings and they lived happily ever after. But I find it difficult to compare to the abused housewife syndrome.



You're acting as if because it's fiction that excuses it. It doesn't, it's exactly because Kishi wanted to convey these themes that you, whether aware or not, use your actual standards on the concepts as you understand them to judge if they remained faithful to it. Admittance that it has not, well of  course indicates Kishi veered way off some time ago. Yet you know, I think it was a really simple pitfall Kishi could have avoided which makes this all the more incredible. With people's fallacious arguments like critics were expecting a work of Shakespeare...the one simple thing Kishi flubbed on was making Sasuke murderous.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 16, 2014)

It's gonna be so canon. Deal with it


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well that's more of an enormous failure on part of Kishimoto's attempt to write the matter. You can look at many of the other couples and find that in a real-life analogy, many of them would be healthy and could work out. That is what gets people behind these pairings. Because regardless of it being a work of fiction, these represent in many ways, the concept of a healthy relationship.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2014)

What Seto is trying to say minus the TL;DR, is that even though its a story, you dont take your brain out and force yourself to identify with bad characters, relationships, or developments that you literally can't identify with. 

If you can't naturally empathize with the characters on a natural level, that is a failure of the writer to keep within the limits of suspension of disbelief, not the reader's failure for not making excuses for the writer


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

I really hope that that's your way of agreeing with Seto. Because the image you've posted is one depicting exactly what Seto is arguing _against_. In other words, SS. And to a far less violent degree, actually.



Inuhanyou said:


> What Seto is trying to say minus the TL;DR, is that even though its a story, you dont take your brain out and force yourself to identify with bad characters, relationships, or developments that you literally can't identify with.
> 
> If you can't naturally empathize with the characters on a natural level, that is a failure of the writer to keep within the limits of suspension of disbelief, not the reader's failure for not making excuses for the writer



Fuck I'm 24'd.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> It's gonna be so canon. Deal with it


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 16, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> It's gonna be so canon. Deal with it




Yes. It's only logic.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 16, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


>



It's not even my personal wish  dude.

If you think it won't happen, i can only laugh about you


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 16, 2014)

this is too ironic on so many levels


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> It's not even my personal wish  dude.
> 
> If you think it won't happen, i can only laugh about you



I'll be laughing too 

I'll lol if Bolt and Sarada become canon. 

Sarada will definitely be wearing the pants


----------



## Kadu (Nov 16, 2014)

NaruHina is perfect. I'm really happy how it turned out besides that they don't have Byakugan.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> this is too ironic on so many levels



What? Shitting now on Valiant  and Aleta, and on Hal Foster, one of the kings and parent of the comic book format even here in Spain?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida said:


> What? Shitting now on Valiant  and Aleta, and on Hal Foster, one of the kings and parent of the comic book format even here in Spain?



That Knight looks effeminate.

Oh well, I cosign


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> That Knight looks effeminate.
> 
> Oh well, I cosign



Wha? New generations-

 Prince Valiant  and Queen Aleta of the Misty Islands

I know the pageboy  hair do and the thirties.looking drawnings are dated, but hey, at least I didnt find the moment he proposed to Aleta-he tossed her into a fountain to convince her.

(And joking apart they are adorkable, Val discovering he has no place to put his sword with so much luggage during the honeymoon is priceless) a solid marriage and at least five kids, but the initial message was rocky -fall for a girl at first sight after a glimpse while she washes her hair under a waterfall,   go to find her  months later because her image haunts you, get transitory mad becasue of reasons, kidnap her, chain her and walk her around the desert a little, and then get to your senses before....she gets kidnapped again- Profit after the fountain tossing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> What Seto is trying to say minus the TL;DR, is that even though its a story, you dont take your brain out and force yourself to identify with bad characters, relationships, or developments that you literally can't identify with.
> 
> If you can't naturally empathize with the characters on a natural level, that is a failure of the writer to keep within the limits of suspension of disbelief, not the reader's failure for not making excuses for the writer



I am a bit dismayed but not surprised that so many have a hard time grasping what I feel are extremely basic storytelling concepts. I don't even think my post was all that hard to understand, really.  

I think what's even worse is that a lot of people arguing in way that indicates they have no idea of what Kishimoto's intentions were in writing his story, nor of the themes he wanted to express.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 16, 2014)

Dismayed, but only a little bit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, upset, perturbed. However only a little, because I know this section and the fandom aren't really known for being insightful. Yet this does lead into another point I believe I've made already...this clear failure to either fully grasp the points people make, and/or the matters I mentioned previously, and trying to hide that inadequacy through very poor facades.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 16, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> I'll be laughing too
> 
> I'll lol if Bolt and Sarada become canon.
> 
> Sarada will definitely be wearing the pants


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, upset, perturbed. However only a little, because I know this section and the fandom aren't really known for being insightful. Yet this does lead into another point I believe I've made already...this clear failure to either fully grasp the points people make, and/or the matters I mentioned previously, and trying to hide that inadequacy through very poor facades.



And there was much tossing


*Spoiler*: __ 



[


----------



## ch1p (Nov 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, upset, perturbed.



But only a bit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 16, 2014)

ch1p said:


> But only a bit.



I know what you're doing, but it is all you can do.

It is pretty difficult to actually discuss the concepts a matter like pairings or character relationships at large touch upon when there are so many people that basically are still at square one. Not really a bad thing in itself. It only becomes problematic when it seems clear that a lot would rather abandon critical thinking on the matter entirely.

The matter of fiction is only relevant to the story's laws of nature, such as the superhuman speed, durability, strength, ninjutsu, etc. These are matters that are intended to fall under suspension of disbelief. It's a lot like say...Superman for example. He is basically a god on earth. Yet it's the intrinsically human parts of him that can't be divorced from reality. Such as his feelings, personality, relationships with other characters and the nature of these relationships and developments. 

It's that tether, and staying grounded in that respect that at least when successful, that these aspects can resonate with the audience. How he can be celebrated in culture as an ideal hero figure, at least when written successfully. In contrast when it's not successful, it is on that basis that such depictions are criticized if the intent was to portray and resonate within us, that heroic ideal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think what's even worse is that a lot of people arguing in way that indicates they have no idea of what Kishimoto's intentions were in writing his story, nor of the themes he wanted to express.



You mean the themes and the intents he changed halfway through because it was too hard to make an actual hardwork story, and instead fell back on the cliche and hard to empathize with prophetic destiny BS in which the character has literally everything handed to them as well as forced through by nature of convenient PIS and stern talking to's 

Pein weeps in his grave i tell you


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know what you're doing, but it is all you can do.
> 
> It is pretty difficult to actually discuss the concepts a matter like pairings or character relationships at large touch upon when there are so many people that basically are still at square one. Not really a bad thing in itself. It only becomes problematic when it seems clear that a lot would rather abandon critical thinking on the matter entirely.
> 
> ...











> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2014)

The feminist movement was pretty new in those days


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida is obsessed with spanking


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > American comic book authors were. The only thing more amusing is googling _Superman is a dick!_
> >
> > PD-d*ont forget the tossing*
> 
> ...


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Corvida said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like hyperventilating?
> ...


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know what you're doing, but it is all you can do.
> 
> It is pretty difficult to actually discuss the concepts a matter like pairings or character relationships at large touch upon when there are so many people that basically are still at square one. Not really a bad thing in itself. It only becomes problematic when it seems clear that a lot would rather abandon critical thinking on the matter entirely.
> 
> ...



This is a shortcoming Kishimoto has that left me not only not caring about the pairings anymore, but also starting to lose care about the characters as well. He gave them a good amount of focus in Part 1, not only focusing on the fictional aspect he created (such as the plot, each individual's powers, etc.), but the human aspect that we all were able to relate to.

Hinata's insecurities and seeing her mentally and emotionally fall apart under Neji's scrutiny. Later seeing Neji's own personal struggles and inner turmoil come to surface. Being able to feel Lee's sheer determination in wanting to beat Gaara and being able to feel the heartbreak he and Gai must have been feeling upon Lee's loss, because Kishimoto did a good job of building up his character in the flashbacks during their fight, and feeling the emotions of their struggles at the thought that Lee might never be a ninja again. Neji's near death at the hands of Kidomaru; finally seeing Neji fully reach his epiphany and achieve true inner peace and contentment only at what was thought to be the end of his life, and the little bits of symbolism (like with the bird for the last time) thrown in coupled with its slow and steady progression, being both beautiful and sombre at the same time, was very tear-jerking.

Things like that, Kishi did a good job. Characters interacted with each other a lot and developed both personally and with each other. I had originally praised Kisimoto on this, saying he did something almost no other writer did, which was make a ton of side characters feel as important and impacting on the story as the main character(s). This almost doesn't exist in Part 2, to the point where it's about a 180 degree turn from it. Characters feel more and more like plot devices that arrived on the scene only when it was convenient to advance the main plot along (whatever it was at the time), rather than making them seem like main characters themselves.

And because he reduced them to this, they hardly had any genuine interactions with each other (aside from some exceptions, like with Asuma's death, but it shouldn't take a character's death to incite some personal growth, and even then the team's interactions with each other was minimal at best) or real personal development or development with their relationships with each other, romantic or otherwise.

Kishi utterly flopped on this relatable human aspect of the series at some point, and I think it's the shortcoming that hurt this series the most, because once you stop caring about a good chunk of the characters, you stop caring about the series as a whole then.

Threads talking about stuff like Mei Terumi (however you spell her last name) getting shafted at the end... I honestly wasn't bothered by stuff like that because Kishi failed to make me care in the first place. Kaguya is probably the biggest culprit of inciting miniscule to no emotion from the audience.

Though the pairings get an even larger chunk of criticism because even if it's not handled the best, the fanservice is usually enough to satisfy most fans, and even that had poor execution.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Punished Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > Naw, that?s Nardo?s speciality.
> ...


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 16, 2014)

wth?

Spanking must have been a popular fetish around those times


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida clearly wants to rile Seto up but it's the other way around, she gets angry everytime Seto posts with facts


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

If Corvida is a female, she is definitely sending some signals out there for a dominant guy to contact her.


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Corvida clearly wants to rile Seto up but it's the other way around, she gets angry everytime Seto posts with facts





> gets angry everytime Seto posts with facts





> * everytime Seto posts with facts*





> * Seto posts with facts *




Seto?  Facts?   :rofl


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> If Corvida is a female, she is definitely sending some signals out there for a dominant guy to contact her.



Yo Corvida, let me spank you with my Gucci Belt 

You can call me el pollo loco


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 16, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> If Corvida is a female, she is definitely sending some signals out there for a dominant guy to contact her.





Go for it, tiger.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Corvida said:
> 
> 
> > Are you female?
> ...


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

No, Seto is really posting the facts. That's a fact, Jack.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Punished Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Corvida said:
> 
> 
> > Ebola is actually an engineered disease this time (In the 21st century) to test the reaction of the public and control them by fear which will lead to them taking vaccine shots.
> ...


----------



## Zef (Nov 16, 2014)

Seriously this thread needs to be closed. People are starting to post weird shit.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Not, of course not. You?ve never seen an Spaniard really angry. like in 1936.
> Another and  very different thing is the common belief that he is posting_ facts_.



Oh from the months I've been here I've always seen the SasuSaku fans get angry or try to sweep the facts thrown at them under the rug, especially if Seto does it.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 16, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Oh from the months I've been here I've always seen the SasuSaku fans get angry or try to sweep the facts thrown at them under the rug, especially if Seto does it.



Only months?
  It?s pure  boredom , and it costs very litle.
You see, after so many years-you can practically predict what will be posted.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 16, 2014)

Zef said:


> Seriously this thread needs to be closed. People are starting to post weird shit.



You're just a sheep.


----------



## eluna (Nov 16, 2014)

Wait, from worst pairing discussion, turned now a spaking thread? oh boy...


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 16, 2014)

eluna said:


> Wait, from worst pairing discussion, turned now a spaking thread? oh boy...



Actually given that it's now about spanking instead of pairing wars, it's the best time to _enter_ the discussion.


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Only months?
> It?s pure  boredom , and it costs very litle.
> You see, after so many years-you can practically predict what will be posted.



So many years and Seto still hasn't been defeated? I'm thinking that that is a sign, my fellow humanoids. A sign that he is effectively 150% correct.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 16, 2014)

It's clear as day that SasuSaku is the worst relationship and an abusive one at that (not that we had to wait until chapter 700 to decide that). The results speak for themselves as well as the comments. When you have a overwhelming result of 255 votes which is a 63% vote just for one pairing, you know how fucked up the pairing is.


----------



## Suit (Nov 16, 2014)

Forgot to vote. Brb.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> So many years and Seto still hasn't been defeated? I'm thinking [


Dont .
Not , just the contrary-yeras of merrily reading the exact template of the same post-pre-emptive wailing- over and over again over his two obssesions and black beasts-Sasuke alive and pardoned and reproducing and sasusaku happening.
Picture his activity nowadays.


----------



## PAWS (Nov 17, 2014)

SS is the most garbage of the garbage. 

Kishimoto sold out so hard in the end.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 17, 2014)

SS was supposed to sink because it's a thematic failure. The girl's love never did anything to aid in the guy's redemption. No other mangaka would make that SShit happen.  So fucking lucky.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> No other mangaka would make that SShit happen.  So fucking lucky.



I disagree.  Shoujo is actually FULL of garbage like SS.  Par for the course there.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> I disagree.  Shoujo is actually FULL of garbage like SS.  Par for the course there.


If you're writing a shonen there's no good reason to make SS happen. Also, I've never heard of a shoujo romance story like SS where the girl's feelings did absolutely nothing to help the guy she was supposed to end up with.

Most fucked up garbage ever.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> If you're writing a shonen there's no good reason to make SS happen. Also, I've never heard of a shoujo romance story like SS where the girl's feelings did absolutely nothing to help the guy she was supposed to end up with.
> 
> Most fucked up garbage ever.





Eli, dont you realice you?ve been wailing and stomping non stop fo almost two weeks? Is out fault that you were filler blinded?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

PAWS said:


> SS is the most garbage of the garbage.
> 
> Kishimoto sold out so hard in the end.





Elicit94 said:


> SS was supposed to sink because it's a thematic failure. The girl's love never did anything to aid in the guy's redemption. No other mangaka would make that SShit happen.  So fucking lucky.



Why are you guys mad about SS?

SS happens in real life all of the time so at least its realistic and Kishimoto's fanbase is 
full of people who live that life somewhat albeit they'll claim that shit is always peachy


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

PAWS said:


> SS is the most garbage of the garbage.
> 
> Kishimoto sold out so hard in the end.





Elicit94 said:


> SS was supposed to sink because it's a thematic failure. The girl's love never did anything to aid in the guy's redemption. No other mangaka would make that SShit happen.  So fucking lucky.





Hitt said:


> I disagree.  Shoujo is actually FULL of garbage like SS.  Par for the course there.




Four salty ex-NS fans posting back to back. Thank you Kishi for this glorious meltdown you've created.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

People are salty over the most cliche of endings and pairings :ho

Take a deep breath and go outside.
Log off of NF and make sure you delete your cookies before doing so


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> People are salty over the most cliche of endings and pairings :ho
> 
> Take a deep breath and go outside.
> Log off of NF and make sure you delete your cookies before doing so




I?m truly afraid for Elicit ?s current state of dehydration.Only a guy in deviant art worries me more.





Unless.....


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh geez, I'm just venting about the ending as usual.  You know I'm in a really bad mood when I'm insulting people like crazy. I'm sure most of you calling me salty have seen that crap.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Oh geez, I'm just venting about the ending as usual.  You know I'm in a really bad mood when I'm insulting people like crazy. I'm sure most of you calling me salty have seen that crap.



I think you can vent in another way....



It has something to do with this...




Now, let the forums feel your wrath


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 17, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Eli, dont you realice you?ve been wailing and stomping non stop fo almost two weeks? Is out fault that you were filler blinded?



what exactly do you mean by posting these spanking images?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2014)

guy x wheelchair

although i predicted it


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> what exactly do you mean by posting these spanking images?



She's telling us that Females are prone to accept and condone spanking and any other aggressive behavior that a Man may carry out due to biological factors and subconscious rhetoric.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Oh geez, I'm just venting about the ending as usual.  You know I'm in a really bad mood when I'm insulting people like crazy. I'm sure most of you calling me salty have seen that crap.



We have-But you had me really worried becasue you sound more pissed by the day.:amazed




Punished Pathos said:


> She's telling us that Females are prone to accept and condone spanking and any other aggressive behavior that a Man may carry out due to biological factors and subconscious rhetoric.



LOL shut up, pitu caleya

Boo boo

Dint  you notice I post a spank every time an apocalyptic starts with "most fucked up thing ever"
?
She?s telling "beware   of  comic books"


----------



## Kusa (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> I disagree.  Shoujo is actually FULL of garbage like SS.  Par for the course there.



The shojos i read were not really like this. Well, i haven't read too many anyway.


----------



## Plague (Nov 17, 2014)

As stated before, SS style pairings happen all the time in real life. 

Guys like Naruto either stay stuck on the shallow girl, or find someone else. 

I'm not a fan of SS; but I think Kishi wanted it to represent something.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 17, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> She's telling us that Females are prone to accept and condone spanking and any other aggressive behavior that a Man may carry out due to biological factors and subconscious rhetoric.


so this is the reason SS is realistic?
perhaps it might be true but i am sure no female will accept you stabbing her with a knife!



Corvida said:


> We have-But you had me really worried becasue you sound more pissed by the day.:amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by calling SS the most fucked up thing ever these guys are ending the world?

ameego i really dont understand anything you say at all!
is it only me guys?


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> by calling SS the most fucked up thing ever these guys are ending the world?


 Worse-Look at Eli?s ebola post-they act as if the world was ending for them, or at least as it was the first signal of the Apocalypse.It really hilarious that they didnt see the bomb coming.



> ameego i really dont understand anything you say at all!
> is it only me guys?



Paisano,if you  wrote well amigo and guessed the gender,......


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> As stated before, SS style pairings happen all the time in real life.
> 
> Guys like Naruto either stay stuck on the shallow girl, or find someone else.
> 
> I'm not a fan of SS; but I think Kishi wanted it to represent something.



I'm surprised no one bashed you for bringing this up


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> As stated before, SS style pairings happen all the time in real life.
> 
> Guys like Naruto either stay stuck on the shallow girl, or find someone else.
> 
> I'm not a fan of SS; but I think Kishi wanted it to represent something.


Nah, that's a load of bullcrap. Even abusive relationships IRL make more sense than SS (not that I endorse them, just that they make sense).

EVERYTHING about how SS came to be makes no sense and wouldn't happen IRL.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Nah, that's a load of bullcrap. Even abusive relationships IRL make more sense than SS (not that I endorse them, just that they make sense).




​


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 17, 2014)

LOL @ everyone saying just because shit like this is common in RL, it makes sense. No, just because things like this can happen in RL doesn't mean it's right. If I tried to kill a girl who I love, my ass would be behind bars. She sure ain't hell gonna blow me.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Nah, that's a load of bullcrap. Even abusive relationships IRL make more sense than SS (not that I endorse them, just that _they make sense_)


.



Eli, leave it,  I know your  filler filled universe is broken but you?re making it worse and are going to surpass your  Ebola post if you go on like this.



> EVERYTHING about how SS came to be makes no sense and wouldn't happen IRL.



As we put in Spain, there is no worse blind man .....................................


----------



## Itachі (Nov 17, 2014)

lol at people thinking that sasusaku is the same as a girl picking the jerk over the "nice guy"


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> LOL @ everyone saying just because shit like this is common in RL, it makes sense. No, just because things like this can happen in RL *doesn't mean it's right. *If I tried to kill a girl who I love, my ass would be behind bars. She sure ain't hell gonna blow me.



Society isn't "right" to begin with.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 17, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> LOL @ everyone saying just because shit like this is common in RL, it makes sense. No, just because things like this can happen in RL doesn't mean it's right. If I tried to kill a girl who I love, my ass would be behind bars. She sure ain't hell gonna blow me.


SS DOESN'T happen IRL. It never does. 



Itachі said:


> lol at people thinking that sasusaku is the same as a girl picking the jerk over the "nice guy"


This.


----------



## Plague (Nov 17, 2014)

Itachі said:


> lol at people thinking that sasusaku is the same as a girl picking the jerk over the "nice guy"



Not gonna lie, that comparison is a little over the top. 

I think if Kishi knew SS was end game he shouldn't have written so many kill attempts on Sasuke's part. 

I know it was suppose to show how far he fell, but it's still hard to write around.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> Not gonna lie, that comparison is a little over the top.
> 
> I think if Kishi knew SS was end game he shouldn't have written so many kill attempts on Sasuke's part.
> 
> I know it was suppose to show how far he fell, but it's still hard to write around.



inb4 Kishimoto's editors made him do it


----------



## Itachі (Nov 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> Not gonna lie, that comparison is a little over the top.
> 
> I think if Kishi knew SS was end game he shouldn't have written so many kill attempts on Sasuke's part.
> 
> I know it was suppose to show how far he fell, but it's still hard to write around.



Nah, even if Sasuke didn't get the chance to kill her he would have killed her anyway, it makes no change to his morality. If it actually had any positive development then it would have been better.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> inb4 Kishimoto's editors made him do it



Worse.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

SS fans still saying the same crap.  "LOL U SALTY NS".  I have not seen one honest attempt to defend the pairing in this thread, not one.  Probably because they know it'll be torn apart if they try in here.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Worse.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nah...


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> SS fans still saying the same crap.  "LOL U SALTY NS".  I have not seen one honest attempt to defend the pairing in this thread, not one.  Probably because they know it'll be torn apart *if they try in here*.



WHOA WHOA WHOA -SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,LUCEROOOOOOOOOO.

Now comes the itch for chewing at  something?Narut?n the Galiana, the fury after two weeks!

The only thing shown here is rage and tears.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for continuing to make my point Corvida.  I am rather amused actually that you think your incomprehensible non-sequiturs accomplish anything at all.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Thanks for continuing to make my point Corvida.  I am rather amused actually that you think your incomprehensible non-sequiturs accomplish anything at all.



Oh but they do

Thanks to you for making mine about the _this place_-this thread is therapeutical.

Tutti contenti


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

I came here for the salt :33

But I'll stay for the butthurt


----------



## Marsala (Nov 17, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Oh but they do
> 
> Thanks to you for making mine about the _this place_-this thread is therapeutical.
> 
> Tutti contenti



All you're doing is keeping this thread bumped to the front page of the Library and ensuring that everyone remembers how hated SasuSaku is.


----------



## Vermin (Nov 17, 2014)

sasusaku obviously

how can anyone with any fucking brain or self respect want to be with a man who tried to fucking kill them?

until i get an actual explanation of why sasusaku is so great and not the bullshit 

"you so salty" bullshit

sasusaku supporters can shut the hell up


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Marsala said:


> All you're doing is keeping this thread bumped to the front page of the Library and ensuring that everyone remembers h_ow hated SasuSaku is._



And show the universal salt to the world!

Pst-see above.

And they said my non sequiturs were useless.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

SS stands, and fails, on its own merits.  Being canon does not save it from being one of the most truly contemptible pairings ever put to paper.  You know you have something incredibly awful when the best defense it could possibly have for it is "abusive couples like this occur in real life".  

Truly awe inspiring in its awfulness.



zyken said:


> sasusaku obviously
> 
> 
> until i get an actual explanation of why sasusaku is so great and not the bullshit



You won't, that much is clear.  All I've seen in this entire thread from that side is the kind of shit I'd expect to see in a classroom of 5th graders.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think NS fans are "salty"... at least they shouldn't be. It wouldn't make sense for someone who's a NaruSaku fan to hate SasuSaku at this point, especially if they're likening Sasuke to an abusive bad boy and Naruto as the "nice guy", because in that case then Sakura would be the girl chasing the bad boy, who the nice guy shouldn't want anything to do with.

A "nice guy" chasing the girl who chases the bad boy is as bad as the girl herself.


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

Marsala said:


> All you're doing is keeping this thread bumped to the front page of the Library and ensuring that everyone remembers how hated SasuSaku is.


Corvida isn't bumping the thread.......



zyken said:


> sasusaku obviously
> 
> how can anyone with any fucking brain or self respect want to be with a man who tried to fucking kill them?
> 
> ...



Salty people like this guy keep bumping it.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Remember guys, I don't support SS. 
I just accept it


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> SS stands, and fails, on its own merits.  Being canon does not save it from being one of the most truly contemptible pairings ever put to paper.  You know you have something incredibly awful when the best defense it could possibly have for it is "abusive couples like this occur in real life".
> 
> Truly awe inspiring in its awfulness.



Awwwww, come one, breathe.  You sound  apocalypitically Spaniard..... or you havent read enough, stuff real life..  Blleeaqrrrhrhrh and ARRGHGHGHGHHG That?s the only thing I?ve been reading for two weeks-the exorcist green bile. Nothing more.




> []QUOTE=Jυstin;52261512]I don't think NS fans are "salty"... at least they shouldn't be. It wouldn't make sense for someone who's a NaruSaku fan to hate SasuSaku at this point, especially if they're likening Sasuke to an abusive bad boy and Naruto as the "nice guy", because in that case then Sakura would be the girl chasing the bad boy, who the nice guy shouldn't want anything to do with.
> 
> A "nice guy" chasing the girl who chases the bad boy is as bad as the girl herself.



Worse- a nice guy......chasing the  abusive bad boy.....for his own motives......and then the girl...


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Remember guys, I don't support SS.
> I just accept it



Go back to OMF


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Remember guys, I don't support SS.
> I just accept it



This isn't about acceptance of the pairing.  it's canon and everyone understand that.

This thread is about the worst canonized pairing as of 700.  And SS won in a landslide because it truly is terrible.  People have thus elaborated on why the paring EASILY won the moniker, and SS fans have repeatedly tried to flamebait in response.   That about sums it up I feel.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 17, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I don't think NS fans are "salty"... at least they shouldn't be. It wouldn't make sense for someone who's a NaruSaku fan to hate SasuSaku at this point, especially if they're likening Sasuke to an abusive bad boy and Naruto as the "nice guy", because in that case then Sakura would be the girl chasing the bad boy, who the nice guy shouldn't want anything to do with.
> 
> A "nice guy" chasing the girl who chases the bad boy is as bad as the girl herself.


You have no idea...


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

Lel. If NS and SK were canon instead, NS would win by a landslide on this poll despite the latter being "abusive".


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> This isn't about acceptance of the pairing.  it's canon and everyone understand that.






> This thread is about the worst canonized pairing as of 700.  And SS won in a landslide because it truly is terrible.  People have thus elaborated






Oh yes. people elaborated  like crazed.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 17, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> You have no idea...



It was sort of a backhanded way of both defending rational NS fans while calling the ones who _are_ like that hypocrites to their own self-righteous mindset, just as nice guys who chase girls who chase bad boys and then blame the girl are, so yeah... I have an idea lol.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> Lel. If NS and SK were canon instead, NS would win by a landslide on this poll despite the latter being "abusive".



This has nothing with the thread that deals with canon pairings, not sure why you are even bringing this up.


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

*Sees Seto viewing the thread*

Inb4 moral police.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> *Sees Seto viewing the thread*
> 
> Inb4 moral police.



In  before _Charles Manson_

And the i_nserting_


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> Lel. If NS and SK were canon instead, NS would win by a landslide on this poll despite the latter being "abusive".



An interesting thought experiment, I do say so myself.  I wonder what the main objection would be, given that the faults of NS were nowhere near the faults SS has.  I would expect NS fans to be saying the same LOL U SALTY crap over and over like SS is doing now, but as to the actual nature of how everything would've gone , we can only speculate.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> Lel. If NS and SK were canon instead, NS would win by a landslide on this poll despite the latter being "abusive".



NS would win due to the utter rage of the more numerous NHshippers, but SS is able to win decisively even though it's a natural ally of NH.


----------



## Tangle (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> SS stands, and fails, on its own merits.  Being canon does not save it from being* one of the most truly contemptible pairings ever put to paper.*





lol SS doesn't even compare to certain pairings in darker mangas. There's a big world outside of the shonen realm ya know.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> lol SS doesn't even compare to certain pairings in darker mangas. There's a big world outside of the shonen realm ya know.


Try telling that to Seto Kaiba. He's an expert on this stuff.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> lol SS doesn't even compare to certain pairings in darker mangas. There's a big world outside of the shonen realm ya know.



Yes. Like the main one in Mirai Nikki, as a notable example. However the point with those 'darker' pairings has been that they are totally fucked, and rarely ever been to try and pass them off as positives. That's why a Twilight comparison for example is more apt, because that is exactly what SasuSaku epitomizes. Even has the same general audience to be honest.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> My post was directed at Hitt who is an NS fan(Or used to be :ho).
> Thought it was quite obvious,  not sure why you're replying to me



Oh I am?  I wasn't aware of this fact.  I am a confirmed A-SS.  That's it.  I never shipped NS.

Got any more strawman to put up sir?  And even if that WAS true, how would that change the validity of what I and others have said about SS?

Seriously, do you have ANYTHING besides "salty" and "butthhurt NS?" to put up?  Because you really sound like a broken record in here, with the repeated flamebaiting attempts.


----------



## Rios (Nov 17, 2014)

I am curious, which manga pairings, you know of, are worse than SS? This should be interesting.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> My post was directed at Hitt who is an NS fan(Or used to be :ho).
> Thought it was quite obvious,  not sure why you're replying to me




He is not a Narusaku fan though. The past does not matter. In the past i was a Sasusaku fan and i am the complete opposite of that now. You can't make an ex pairing  fan mad with something like that. Just sayin


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> I was there before the site crashed. It became shit soon after though*, all they did was whine after every chapter.*





I miss getting banned there for flaming certain people


----------



## Vermin (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> You won't, that much is clear.  All I've seen in this entire thread from that side is the kind of shit I'd expect to see in a classroom of 5th graders.



pretty much as a matter of fact...





Zef said:


> Corvida isn't bumping the thread.......
> 
> 
> 
> Salty people like this guy keep bumping it.


i was waiting for one of them to come out 

how about this? lets play a game

give me one reason why sasusaku is a good pairing and we should be happy that its canon

if you can not and reply to my post saying i am salty or any other version of the statement,

i will neg you with narusaku bondage porn


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 17, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes. Like the main one in Mirai Nikki. However the point with those 'darker' pairings has been that they are totally fucked, and rarely ever been to try and pass them off as positives. That's why a Twilight comparison for example is more apt, because that is exactly what SasuSaku epitomizes. Even has the same general audience to be honest.



I enjoyed Mirai Nikki mainly because the series was honest about how messed up the relationship was. Even Yuno herself, one of the craziest girls ever, had to admit how screwed up they were. SasuSaku could have definitely used some of that introspection.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 17, 2014)

The problem is that Kishi shouldn't have paired Sasuke with anyone. At least, not for a good long while if he was going to pair him off. Sasuke did desire to rebuild his clan after all.

And I guess Kishi tried to have Sasuke not paired up for a while, with his journey for atonement and whatnot, but he and Sakura were pretty much a couple even by then. It was much too quick for someone like Sasuke, especially after saying he had no interest in her beforehand.

Maybe the movie will make it seem more believable, but I really doubt it.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes. Like the main one in Mirai Nikki, as a notable example. However the point with those 'darker' pairings has been that they are totally fucked, and rarely ever been to try and pass them off as positives. That's why a Twilight comparison for example is more apt, because that is exactly what SasuSaku epitomizes.* Even has the same general audience to be honest.*


----------



## Tangle (Nov 17, 2014)

^
Corvida go read your twilight  



Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes. Like the main one in Mirai Nikki. However the point with those 'darker' pairings has been that they are totally fucked, and rarely ever been to try and pass them off as positives. That's why a Twilight comparison for example is more apt, because that is exactly what SasuSaku epitomizes. Even has the same general audience to be honest.



lmfao like I was referring to something as tame as Yuki x Yuno


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 17, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> The problem is that Kishi shouldn't have paired Sasuke with anyone. At least, not for a good long while if he was going to pair him off. Sasuke did desire to rebuild his clan after all.
> 
> And I guess Kishi tried to have Sasuke not paired up for a while, with his journey for atonement and whatnot, but he and Sakura were pretty much a couple even by then. It was much too quick for someone like Sasuke, especially after saying he had no interest in her beforehand.
> 
> Maybe the movie will make it seem more believable, but I really doubt it.



What's even more worse is that he apparently had this ending in mind for 8 years and still decided to make the relationship abusive in the process. This is the problem when he tried so hard to bring in real life themes to the manga and wants readers to feel emotionally connected to it because he's trying to base it on real life examples.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> lmfao like I was referring to something as tame as Yuki x Yuno



It's still a fucked pairing, with emphasis on that nature so the point stands. There are worse pairings than SasuSaku, yet that doesn't change either, that SasuSaku is a fucked up pairing too.


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Oh I am?  I wasn't aware of this fact.  I am a confirmed A-SS.  That's it.  I never shipped NS.



I've lurked here long enough, and seen enough of your post history to know what I'm talking about. Plus the Fanclubs...can't forget the Fanclubs 



> Got any more strawman to put up sir?  And even if that WAS true, how would that change the validity of what I and others have said about SS?
> 
> Seriously, do you have ANYTHING besides "salty" and "butthhurt NS?" to put up?  Because you really sound like a broken record in here, with the repeated flamebaiting attempts.



I've made around 50 posts in this thread, and have declared my stance on SS numerous times in this thread and others. Majority of my post count revolves around SS. So no I have nothing to say since I've already said it all, and more since these last two chapters came out. 

OT: I really really love this cat.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 17, 2014)

Tangle said:


> ^
> Corvida go read your twilight


 


No book and no movies for me. I?m , XIXth century.

But , Nardo-like-believe it,speaking of demographics, that in the library where I work we have the Twlilght books, the movies and.......the Manga. Or Manghwa.




This is Naruto?s demographic? This smells of shojo!


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> I've lurked here long enough, and seen enough of your post history to know what I'm talking about. Plus the Fanclubs...can't forget the Fanclubs



Which fanclubs?  Go on, be specific, if you want to go that route.



> I've made around 50 posts in this thread, and have declared my stance on SS numerous times in this thread and others. Majority of my post count revolves around SS. So no I have nothing to say since I've already said it all, and more since these last two chapters came out.



You've made 50 posts, of which all I've seen was the flamebaiting crap I've referred to before.  All you've said "lol you salty over SS being canon", which isn't a "stance" at all.  

You haven't put up any real defense, because you know there is none.  NH could defend their pairing all day, especially against the pairing it defeated, but there's a strange silence coming from the SS end.  The reason is quite obvious.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 17, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What's even more worse is that he apparently had this ending in mind for 8 years and still decided to make the relationship abusive in the process. This is the problem when he tried so hard to bring in real life themes to the manga and wants readers to feel emotionally connected to it because he's trying to base it on real life examples.



That does make it worse. I mean, I'm not exactly in _opposition_ to SasuSaku, but I'm not exactly a shipper either, because I see the flaws, mainly in how Kishi had it come about. He had Sasuke honestly change, and that's good, but rushed it and rushed Sakura's forgiveness.

If he'd planned this from the start, he should have worked on the relationship beforehand. He could have had Sasuke keep his kuudere personality and his descent into darkness, while showing some degree of softness for Sakura, and even had that cause internal conflict with his own convictions.

But this is Kishimoto we're talking about...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 17, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> That does make it worse. I mean, I'm not exactly in _opposition_ to SasuSaku, but I'm not exactly a shipper either, because I see the flaws, mainly in how Kishi had it come about. He had Sasuke honestly change, and that's good, but rushed it and rushed Sakura's forgiveness.
> 
> If he'd planned this from the start, he should have worked on the relationship beforehand. He could have had Sasuke keep his kuudere personality and his descent into darkness, while showing some degree of softness for Sakura, and even had that cause internal conflict with his own convictions.
> 
> But this is Kishimoto we're talking about...



To be honest, Kishimoto's awkwardness with this matter and others, almost borders on complete autism.


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> Which fanclubs?  Go on, be specific, if you want to go that route.



You want me to tell you what you should already know? Should I post links to help you remember? 



> You've made 50 posts, of which all I've seen was the flamebaiting crap I've referred to before.  All you've said "lol you salty over SS being canon", which isn't a "stance" at all.



Then you clearly have selective reading,  and/or haven't read through the entire thread.  My first post in the thread started at around page 4 and has continued up to this point. I made it clear I have no problem with people being against SS as long as their reason doesn't boil down to their preferred pairing not happening. 



> You haven't put up any real defense, because you know there is none.  NH could defend their pairing all day, especially against the pairing it defeated, but there's a strange silence coming from the SS end.  The reason is quite obvious.



Read the above.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 17, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> To be honest, Kishimoto's awkwardness with this matter and others, almost borders on complete autism.



I was about to say it's confusing too, because of how well he handled Part 1 in contrast, but then I remembered his fucking editor(s). I'm not entirely sure who's more to blame for blunders like this, but they were pretty fucking asinine decisions.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 17, 2014)

Zef said:


> You want me to tell you what you should already know? Should I post links to help you remember?


No point here then.  Moving on.



> My first post in the thread started at around page 4 and has continued up to this point. I made it clear I have no problem with people being against SS as long as their reason doesn't boil down to their preferred pairing not happening.
> 
> .



And yet people have gone on to do exactly that, while not shipping any competing pairing, and you instantly respond with the butthurt salt NS.  Your actions have contradicted your own stance.  Clearly you do have a problem with your pairing being attacked regardless of who is doing the attacking.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 17, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> I was about to say it's confusing too, because of how well he handled Part 1 in contrast, but then I remembered his fucking editor(s). I'm not entirely sure who's more to blame for blunders like this, but they were pretty fucking asinine decisions.



That's the confusing thing. What if it was his editors that ultimately were responsible for Part I? Since his name is on the title, naturally he'd get all the credit and the blame.

I made the comparison before to Vince Russo, and a lot more would be familiar with the example of George Lucas. With the proper checks and balances, their writing seemed genius. Because they did have good ideas, but they also had a lot of bad ones too. Yet because they were on a team of writers, and they had people to tell them "no", bad ideas were more often filtered out and that collective effort brought much success and praise to franchise they were writing for. Yet once they were given more liberty and control, it appeared their ability had tanked. Which may well be the case, but it also may be  the case that it was ultimately them + the right team that made it possible. A perfect storm.


----------



## Zef (Nov 17, 2014)

Hitt said:


> No point here then.  Moving on.



Concession accepted. 



> And yet people have gone on to do exactly that, while not shipping any competing pairing, *and you instantly respond with the butthurt salt NS*.



The people I quoted a few pages back, and called salty were NS fans though 



> *Your actions have contradicted your own stance.  *


But they haven't....



> *Clearly you do have a problem with your pairing being attacked regardless of who is doing the attacking*.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 17, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's the confusing thing. What if it was his editors that ultimately were responsible for Part I? Since his name is on the title, naturally he'd get all the credit and the blame.
> 
> I made the comparison before to Vince Russo, and a lot more would be familiar with the example of George Lucas. With the proper checks and balances, their writing seemed genius. Because they did have good ideas, but they also had a lot of bad ones too. Yet because they were on a team of writers, and they had people to tell them "no", bad ideas were more often filtered out and that collective effort brought much success and praise to franchise they were writing for. Yet once they were given more liberty and control, it appeared their ability had tanked. Which may well be the case, but it also may be  the case that it was ultimately them + the right team that made it possible. A perfect storm.



I hadn't considered that before. Sure Kishi's second editor made him do some things he didn't want, but who's to say the same can't be said of his Part 1 editor too? That would make the decision to switch editors the asinine choice, then. If his first editor was responsible for a lot of the ideas of Part 1 and keeping Kishi's bad ideas in check, then Kishi should have kept him.

Given that Kishi was responsible for creating the foundation in the first place, I'm more inclined to say that it was probably both a combo of Kishimoto and his Part 1 editor(s); Kishi had good ideas, and his editor likely had good ones as well and kept any bad ideas of Kishi in check. Then Part 2 came, and Kishimoto became that impressionable guy who has an irresponsible friend (his new editor) who gets said guy to follow him and make constant poor decisions.


----------

